# Dollar Tree 2014



## Spooky McWho

I have had good luck finding some things this past week at my local dollar tree. I found these growing zombie body parts that glow in the dark. I have used the glowing grow insects in my lab and these really glow under black light.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I also found these poly resin birds that I will be using for my new pet cemetery inspired by Haunted Mansion. I have a cat statue that will be mounted on a pillar and these birdies will be surrounding it also atop smaller pillars. I will get this display done soon and will post pics.


----------



## NOWHINING

that is good idea Spooky McWho. Never thought of that. I am itching to go to Dollar Tree but I will wait until I get my paycheck for working in the ASL Lab then I shall go hunting.


----------



## 22606

Those zombie parts are pretty cool. I had planned a trip there sometime soon, so I now have more reason to go. Thanks for the heads-up, Spooky McWho.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have not been in a bit have to go see if they have started toget spring stuff out like stepping stone things


----------



## Saki.Girl

the dollar tree has out the red heart shaped bottles those would make great potion bottles 

http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...s-Bud-Vases-5-/638c1013c1013p326025/index.pro

the have foam hearts you could dark up on sticks to make look wicked cool for Halloween 
http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...-s-Heart-Picks/638c1013c1013p307129/index.pro

the heart shaped boxes you could paint up gothic Halloween too 
http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...o-s-Gift-Boxes/638c1013c1013p345235/index.pro

ok I need to go to dolor tree do I have some ideas rolling in my head.


----------



## printersdevil

Feel a trip to Dollar Tree is needed! Thanks for the heads up everyone!


----------



## ScaredyKat

Saw this on Pinterest....
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/125115695871917835/
Thought you could use these from DT to fill it...
http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...ems-50-ct-Bags/638c1013c1013p335795/index.pro


----------



## booswife02

Saki.Girl said:


> the dollar tree has out the red heart shaped bottles those would make great potion bottles
> 
> http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...s-Bud-Vases-5-/638c1013c1013p326025/index.pro
> 
> the have foam hearts you could dark up on sticks to make look wicked cool for Halloween
> http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...o-s-Gift-Boxes/638c1013c1013p345235/index.pro
> 
> ok I need to go to dolor tree do I have some ideas rolling in my head.



Thanks Saki, I don't go there nearly enough


----------



## im the goddess

Cool crystal ScaredyKat. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## WitchyKitty

ScaredyKat said:


> Saw this on Pinterest....
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/125115695871917835/
> Thought you could use these from DT to fill it...
> http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal/...ems-50-ct-Bags/638c1013c1013p335795/index.pro



Super cute Cupid bottle idea!! I would like that for both my Halloween potion bottle display and to put out for Valentine's day!


----------



## printersdevil

I like these ideas---gotta get to Dollar Tree before all this is gone.


----------



## ScaredyKat

That's what I was thinking witchykitty.


----------



## Woodsy

Paid a visit to a local dollar general and found nothing. I will try a everything for a dollar store next time and skip Dollar General.


----------



## printersdevil

I don't find much at Dollar General either. I keep meaning to stop in and look for the dog tag looking air freshners with the skulls on them that others found. I love Dollar Tree and wish we had the other types of 99 cent stores or Everything $1.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Printersdevil, don't know how far north you are in Texas but it looks like 99Cent Only Stores are mainly in the Dallas, Houston, San Antonio general areas and two locations near the border near Pharr (I know there's a member on here near there but forget who--was a Costco person as I recall) and Harlingen. They are adding stores in Texas though so maybe there is hope for you. Until a few years ago I had no idea I lived within driving distance of one and have shopped for halloween since then.


----------



## Cloe

Printersdevil, The Dollar General near me didn't have any of the skull dog tags but I did see them on Walmart's site for 2.98. They are in store only and show in stock near me but I haven't got there yet.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Refresh-Your-Car-Driven-Dog-Tags-Black-Out/23597621


----------



## offmymeds

Printersdevil, look for Sams 99 cent Store. Its in ft worth on Decatur
and 

99 only stores. one on Camp Bowie and one in NRH on Rufe Snow Dr


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in at Dollar Tree and found a few things. 

In the automotive department they have *black/dark gray 50-ft polypropylene rope*. Nice when you need to hang or rope off something without it looking like tacky rope in your haunt that catches the light. I figure I will also use it between waist-high "posts" to create a barrier to keep the kids off the grass or away from some of my settings. I have string lights (lime green LED string lights from Walgreens and a lot of clearance orange LED string lights from Big Lots) that I could loosely wind or drape along the black rope length with black zip ties. Should emphasis the barrier at night and provide some walkway lighting.

In the floral department on an endcap I found these *super gorgeous black fabric oriental folding hand fans*. Picked up two in black with gold trim. The black fabric has a sequin design sewn on it and like I said really, really pretty. When I do my carnival side show, one section is going to feature Mysteries and Curiosities from the Orient. Figure the fans can get mounted on a wall panel along with some oriental-looking cut out wood framed mirrors I bought from DT last year. Plan to remove the glass and just use the black design against a red wall (easier to spend $1 than try to use a jig saw to cut out on my own). This past year I found two Gemmy Halloween Fright Light lanterns, very oriental and rustic in design. Here's a link to a pinterest photo of it, but mine has a flickering red candle inside. Plan to mark the entrance to the Mysteries and Curiosities area with the lanterns. Don't know if any of you can use the folding fan, but if you can check them out when in the store. They hang folded in a narrow clear plastic rectanular box on a rack.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*In Search of paper lantern*

If anyone notices that DT has started to stock their paper Chinese lanterns, please post a heads up in this thread. _I'm looking for a slender cylinder-style lantern_ to hopefully use inside my IV halloween prop (meant for dispensing drinks by IV) to give the illusion of a pumping mechanism. Here's a link to the dispenser over on OT's site. The lantern would go inside the drink container which could accommodate a 5-inch dia. Cylinder lantern. I figure I can adjust the lantern height, which collapses down anyway, but the diameter needs to be small enough to fit inside. Thanks.


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> I don't find much at Dollar General either. I keep meaning to stop in and look for the dog tag looking air freshners with the skulls on them that others found. I love Dollar Tree and wish we had the other types of 99 cent stores or Everything $1.


My DG store had those skull dog tags when I went in today...they were hanging near and end cap at the beginning of the aisle that has coffee cups and other kitchen stuff. I almost overlooked them. Make sure you look near the end caps on those small side hanging displays.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I see that DT has Rattlesnake Eggs gag on their website: http://www.dollartree.com/new-arrivals/Joking-Around-Rattlesnake-Eggs/c653p344753/index.pro


----------



## printersdevil

Ghost of Spookie, I love that lantern. It almost looks like a witches hat! LOL, I love witches---can you tell? I am north of Dallas, right on the Oklahoma border, so can get to the DFW ones, but I have been down with knee issues and then my shoulder the fast few Halloween seasons. They are on my list of things to do this year, though.
Off my meds, Dallas is closer, but I do go to Fort Worth occasionally, will keep this in mind. Is that Sams 99 cent store in Fort Worth on Decatur or in Decatur? I will have to look it up.
Cool idea to use the dispenser and lantern, Ghost.


----------



## offmymeds

It's on Decatur, didn't know how north you were....that's very North, lol


----------



## printersdevil

I do go my daughters north on I35, so it is not too far to make a swing south for something Halloween!


----------



## Spooky McWho

GOS I have some paper lanterns in the attic somewhere. Is there a specific color you are looking for? If I have it I can send it your way. I also have that drink dispenser, we keep it on our bat bar


----------



## printersdevil

Cool looking bar setup, Spooky McWho


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spooky McWho I LOVE your bar with that giant spider on top, the lit bones and the sign! How big IS that spider? Your bar looks to be decent size so can only imagine. I have the Dracula Pub sign as well as the Vein Dispenser which I see in the back of the bar. Have you served anything from it? The whole thing looks kind of sketchy when I put it together and I never ran a liquid in it to check it out since I was going to use it in another way. However I wondered if it would need some food safe silicon caulk around some of the parts to use as intended. I figured I'd just use mine in my mad lab set up instead...thus the lantern "air compressor" for the good doctor's experiments.

If you have an accordian style cylinder lantern that would fit inside your drink dispenser and don't want it any longer, I'd gladly accept your offer. I was thinking either a red, light yellow, or white one for my set up. I'd like to light it up inside and rig it to go up and down in the canister...Light it I'm sure I could do...Rig it to "pump" not so sure. Please PM me if you have one you'd want to part with. Otherwise I hope once more summer party stuff hits the shelf I will be able to find one sized to fit. A 5-inch diameter sounds a bit unusual. Worse case--I go back to the blood in the dispenser (still works for a mad lab) and make my own canisters out of thin plastic I can roll into a cylinder that will fit a lantern I can pick up. Oriental Trading has a set of 3 nice looking cylinder lanterns I could see using. I also have a Hobby Lobby, Michaels and Party City I could check. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Printersdevil, I don't usually spend time on ebay looking for things and sometimes don't log on for months. Anyway I really got lucky one day and saw the lantern. Glad you like it. I can see where you think it is rather witch's hat-like. I thought it had a cool look to it too and immediately thought of my Oriental Mysteries and Curiosities sideshow area to display it. There were two versions best I can tell, a flickering red candle or a flaming cloth, and at the time both versions had auctions going. I thought the red candle would work well with an oriental color theme and not over illuminate (looking for dim lighting in the sideshow). 

While I was awaiting my auction to finish someone else put up a second one of this version, so I ended up with a pair. When I've search online for them since then, I never turn any up so know I got really lucky. They are made by Gemmy too. I really wish there was a catalog of all the stuff they have produced! I'll see if I can get a photo of the lanterns I have tomorrow and post.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Thanks GOS I really love our bar. I bought it for my hubby as an anniversary present four years ago and made it over as a surprise. The bar itself is about five feet wide and the spider up top is rather large, I picked it up 50 percent off at walgreens two years ago. I have used the drink dispenser every year and never had any problems with it. Most years I put blood (grenadine)in it to add to drinks. I also keep vampire fangs that come with a blood bag candy pouch stocked underneath the bar to serve guests with their drink. I buy those at dollar tree every year and they are a big hit! I will crawl up on the attic when it warms up a bit and let you know about the lantern. I should have something that will work for you


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Has anyone's DT started getting in the tropical decor stuff , I'm doing pirate theme this year (first time) and I know last year they some of the fishing nets and maybe a few other things I could use , I think they even had those fake shell or coconut bras for my skelly mermaid. so far my DT's dont have this stuff, I hope that doesn't mean they won't do it this year, I'm hoping it's just too early. Also last year some place I saw cheap plastic sea creatures like crabs, lobsters ect. does anyone remember if that was DT?? big lots maybe? I was hoping someone else maybe saw these last summer.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I think it is just early is all maybe once valentines is over we will start seeing the flamingos and fishnets and stuff


----------



## Spooky McWho

Luau merchandise is coming back to the dollar tree, but isn't scheduled until March. Some stores might not put these things out until closer to or after Easter.


----------



## Saki.Girl

What can you make from a dollors tree note pad  these


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Spooky McWho said:


> Luau merchandise is coming back to the dollar tree, but isn't scheduled until March. Some stores might not put these things out until closer to or after Easter.


good to know !! thanks do you happen to know if they were the ones who had those plastic crabs/lobsters/fish??


----------



## booswife02

They did have the seashell bras last year, I got a few of them for a luau party that we had, they even had grass type skirts, not the colored ones. I also got the nets and seashells and glued some shells to the nets and hung them on the wall and over tables. They will for sure have some things you can use. The party was in June so I got the stuff in May.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Too early for luau at DT but I can't see them ever NOT putting it out...big summer seller for them (netting, coconut bras, raffia skirts). But you know I remember seeing a 2-pc bamboo-like limbo pole there when I was in yesterday--remember thinking none of my friends at this age would probably try to contort themselves to limbo. Valentines and St. Pat's out right now. Aside for some flowers they haven't really started spring gardening yet either. 

Can't say I recall _plastic_ sea life there. DT does have those sea life grow creatures although I'm not sure they are out yet either, remember seeing the zombie ones though, and they usually get in stuffed plush sea life toy animals too (bought some a few years back for my carnival prizes). My BL was only just starting to put out summer gardening when I was there a week or so ago. 

Here's a photo of that hand fan I bought from DT to add to my carnival's Mysteries and Curiosities of the Orient side show. The sequins cover the entire fan face. So far my favorite purchase there. 











Here are a few photos of the Gemmy lantern (2006) that I bought off of ebay and mentioned above in a post that I will use in the side show. I'll see if I can locate the die cut mirrors that I bought from Dollar Tree last year so you can get a feel for the effect I hope to achieve when TOT walk thru this part of the carnival.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I found these nail kits at my local DT and bought them up. The middle pack are glow in the dark decals. I bought enough of these that not only will we have season long manicures, I also will have them as an option in my carnival prize booth.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spooky McWho said:


> I found these nail kits at my local DT and bought them up. The middle pack are glow in the dark decals. I bought enough of these that not only will we have season long manicures, I also will have them as an option in my carnival prize booth.


oh I need to look at my DT for those I love having skull nails


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a photo of that hand fan I bought from DT to add to my carnival's Mysteries and Curiosities of the Orient side show. The sequins cover the entire fan face. So far my favorite purchase there.


I purchased the same one last year, which means that you must have impeccable taste It will go great with that theme, for sure. Mine is not for Halloween, though; one of these days, I want to do a room of nearly all dark, exotic decor. 

They, Family Dollar, and Dollar General are some of my favorite non-Halloween haunts Not to derail the thread, but DG has some new additions that I thought were quite nice for the prices and would possibly be of interest to others here. (The cups were $2.50 apiece and the floral arrangements were $1 each.)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> I purchased the same one last year, which means that you must have impeccable taste It will go great with that theme, for sure. Mine is not for Halloween, though; one of these days, I want to do a room of nearly all dark, exotic decor.
> 
> They, Family Dollar, and Dollar General are some of my favorite non-Halloween haunts Not to derail the thread, but DG has some new additions that I thought were quite nice for the prices and would possibly be of interest to others here. (The cups were $2.50 apiece and the floral arrangements were $1 each.)
> View attachment 190462


ok the dollar general and the family dollor stores need to come to my town 
those are cool


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> ok the dollar general and the family dollor stores need to come to my town
> those are cool


It is hard to believe that a town does not have either, especially with as prominent as they both are anymore. Yet, I bet that there are at least 5 Subway restaurants, all not even a single block's distance of one other I remember you posting a picture of some items from a craft store along the lines of Michaels that is not here, so it is a trade-off, I guess...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> It is hard to believe that a town does not have either, especially with as prominent as they both are anymore. Yet, I bet that there are at least 5 Subway restaurants, all not even a single block's distance of one other I remember you posting a picture of some items from a craft store along the lines of Michaels that is not here, so it is a trade-off, I guess...


LOL ya and a crap load of starbucks. 
I will take the dollore stores over over priced micheals any day LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Found these at the dollore tree today 
Pirate candy 










here is what is inside


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am waiting for DT to get more of their spring line in...they sent me an email for the spring preview that has lanterns in it! I would love to pick up a bunch of dollar lanterns. Most of them look "spring like", but I saw one pic that was just all black. Even if they only have the spring ones, I could use some for spring decor, then doctor the rest of them up for halloween, maybe? Here's a pic of the spring ones...I can't get a pic of the black one for some reason, but its just a black lantern with the frosted glass look inserts instead of the cut out picture sides that these have. I wish my store had them in!! They were supposed to be available starting the 7th.


----------



## printersdevil

those are cool lanterns. I will check our store.


----------



## WitchyKitty

If I had known these were going to be out, I would've told my Secret Reaper to keep an eye out at their stores for the black ones for me, lol. For anyone who wants to see them, here is a link to the spring catalog...they are on the bottom of page two, the black ones and the spring ones:
http://ads.dollartree.com/SneakPeek/catalog/html5/app.php?RelId=6.1.5.1


----------



## Saki.Girl

I have not seen thouse here I Will keep a eye out


----------



## printersdevil

Love those black lanterns!


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> Love those black lanterns!


Exactly...for only a dollar, they are a steal! I'd love to find a bunch to maybe line my walkway for my cemetery...or paint some neat Halloween silhouettes on a couple for indoors...


----------



## matrixmom

Are they jelly-gummy candy or hard candy? 


Saki.Girl said:


> Found these at the dollore tree today
> Pirate candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what is inside


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> Are they jelly-gummy candy or hard candy?


They are all hard candy


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Exactly...for only a dollar, they are a steal! I'd love to find a bunch to maybe line my walkway for my cemetery...or paint some neat Halloween silhouettes on a couple for indoors...


They would be great in my gothic garden I need some too. Thanks for the heads up on them


----------



## 22606

Dollar Tree was totally sold out of the lanterns, but the woman said that they would likely be getting in more of them, since they are Spring items. _Tons_ of Valentine's Day and Easter goodies, of course...

Just a heads-up: DT moved the fans to the front and actually put them in packages (yay). Here is the black and blue version that I bought:


----------



## WitchyKitty

Garthgoyle said:


> Dollar Tree was totally sold out of the lanterns, but the woman said that they would likely be getting in more of them, since they are Spring items. _Tons_ of Valentine's Day and Easter goodies, of course...


You mean they had them and sold out of them already??? Awwww...I just figured they hadn't gotten them in yet! I never saw them at my local DT...not even a spot for them. Sigh, I hope I didn't miss out on them and that my store just hasn't gotten any yet! (...or at least that they will get more in and I don't miss those, lol. I'll have to ask next time I'm there.) I seriously wanted both the spring ones and the black ones...


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> You mean they had them and sold out of them already??? Awwww...I just figured they hadn't gotten them in yet!


Maybe other locations will be better-stocked. This one was near the bank that I go to, so it is often busier, which means that more fools get to buy things up before others have a chance at them. From what I saw, the only Spring items that they had were planters, fake flowers, and solar lights, which means that they have a long ways to go in setting up (after this stupid faux holiday, VD, is over, perhaps they will do more). I truly doubt that they will _not_ be restocking either style if they also happen to be sold out near you at the moment


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> You mean they had them and sold out of them already??? Awwww...I just figured they hadn't gotten them in yet! I never saw them at my local DT...not even a spot for them. Sigh, I hope I didn't miss out on them and that my store just hasn't gotten any yet! (...or at least that they will get more in and I don't miss those, lol. I'll have to ask next time I'm there.) I seriously wanted both the spring ones and the black ones...


I will look over here in Oregon we seem to always get our stuff out late at the dt here if I find them I will buy a bunch up and send your way


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> I will look over here in Oregon we seem to always get our stuff out late at the dt here if I find them I will buy a bunch up and send your way


  I am going to check again Friday or Saturday at mine...if they don't have any or are sold out, I'll let you know. I'm hoping that, like your store, we just haven't gotten them in yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Lanterns -- Thanks for posting the new online catalog link WitchyKitty. Those black lanterns _are_ nice. I noticed they are LED battery lit too. Haven't been in my store for a little while but will see if they are in stock. I was in ROSS yesterday which had a 3-pack of small black lanterns with frosted glass and 3 different patterns of black framing to the sides of the frosted panels. Think I might have bought a package of them at the end of last season. Don't recall if they had LED lighting in them though. I was tempted to picked up the 2 packages they had, but didn't and may look for these black ones at DT first. 

White plastic solar powered lamps (base and shade) -- hey I noticed on the DT website that the In-Store Special feature for _this week_ was those white plastic solar powered lamps that Saki.Girl used for her Alice in Wonderland theme party last year, the ones that were dressed up with playing cards. Here's a link to the page her lamps were post on. I never saw them in my store last year. BTW I was looking thru the thread for her lamp make-over, and man she did a super job on that theme! 

Fans -- Garthgoyle, saw your photo of the black and blue one and yes, we do seem to zoom in on some of the same items at DT! Glad you took the time to take a photo of the packaging so people knew exactly how it would be found on the shelves. I only accidentally noticed it when it was back in our floral department but with them being moved to the front of the store and featured, they should go faster. If you live in a hot summer area they might even be nice to put along side silverware when eating outside on a hot summer night. Guys might not use them but the ladies might get a kick from them. Back to halloween, I could see a female prop/actor dressed an oriental costume with the fan held covering most of her face. Hiding behind the fan would be a chewed up zombie face and if a prop maybe glowing eyes.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Fans -- Garthgoyle, saw your photo of the black and blue one and yes, we do seem to zoom in on some of the same items at DT! Glad you took the time to take a photo of the packaging so people knew exactly how it would be found on the shelves. I only accidentally noticed it when it was back in our floral department but with them being moved to the front of the store and featured, they should go faster... Back to halloween, I could see a female prop/actor dressed an oriental costume with the fan held covering most of her face. Hiding behind the fan would be a chewed up zombie face and if a prop maybe glowing eyes.


Again, just proves that you have marvelous taste No problem. I found my first, all black version when they had them loose, hanging near the candleholders and oil burners. When the fans were able to be accessed, some were in terrible condition, so I am glad that they have now opted to package them, and it was certainly wise to bring them to the front. 

That is an excellent idea. I could also envision a ghostly/possessed geisha with pure black eyes holding one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When I bought my fans, they were in the plastic packaging hanging from a rack (floral/candle/frames section) but just not very noticable; being a dark folded item to begin with didn't help. Think some of the packages were turned around too so no label showing (the plastic has a hanger hole for displaying). 

Sounds like maybe your store had someone come thru and take them out of the packaging. I could see the fabric being tattered and sequins missing if tossed around on the shelves, like those black crows at halloween time that got all handled and lost feathers. The blue looks like a very nice color. Did you notice any in black and red? I have a geisha costume in red and gold from when the _POC End of World_ movie was out. Might have to dig it out and think about using it as part of my Carnival sideshow oddities from around the world display somehow. Maybe "she" could be a model in the sideshow holding some item of mystery. Otherwise haven't come up with a haunt theme to use the costume in yet.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I could see the fabric being tattered and sequins missing if tossed around on the shelves, like those black crows at halloween time that got all handled and lost feathers. The blue looks like a very nice color. Did you notice any in black and red?


Pretty much... Thanks. No, unfortunately no black and red. I want to say that there were these color schemes (although there may also be others): black/gold, black/blue, black/pink, and solid black.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Maybe I can make it to DT tomorrow and see what they have left. Want to take a look at those solar table lights that Saki.Girl used too, that is if my store got them in this year. Could have used them on my small bistro tables in the Haunted Hotel last year. I hate to use nicer lamps outside for my haunt that could get blown over and broken. 

If I see the black lanterns I'll let you guys know.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yeah, the black lanterns aren't even online...only the spring ones...yet they showed the black ones in the spring catalog with the spring ones. Guess we will all watch to see if they show up!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Looked at my store here. They have not had yet tons of v day and Easter


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> Looked at my store here. They have not had yet tons of v day and Easter


Yeah, my store is all Valentines day, St Pattys day and a tiny bit of Easter. I am hoping that when I go there this weekend, the V-day stuff will be gone and the Spring stuff will be in!


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> I am hoping that when I go there this weekend, the V-day stuff will be gone and the Spring stuff will be in!


"Doctor, I have done everything that I can, so why won't this VD go away?!"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in this a.m. Lots of boxes to be opened and items to be shelved but didn't see the black lanterns. 

In the front of my store were the weekly in-store special solar white plastic table lamps. Picked up 3 for my little bistro table I like to use with the Haunted Hotel theme (one I will definitely redo again). What they had left of the folding fans was still back in the back floral/candle area. Only black and gold like my original photo. I decided to buy the last 4 and think I'll work on putting some lighting behind them using the fans as a sconce shade of sort. 

Picked up one of their heart-shaped red glass vases. Thought I'd add a cork and do a label and call it Love Potion for my witch's shelf. 

When I was checking out, the cashier who's been there for a while was ringing up my heart vase and said "so do you do up Valentine's Day like you do Halloween?" I laughed and said "No. Bought a card and some candy and we'll go out for dinner but that's it". Didn't have the heart to tell her the vase was for Halloween too! 

I did see on one of the small displays near the register a few left over GID tennis shoe laces from Halloween time. If someone has a totally dark room that kids need to pass thru I kind of thought an actor dressed all in black but with GID shoe laces might be a fun idea. The kids would see someone coming towards them but that's all they'd see. Maybe the actor could be holding one of those GID butcher knives as well, keeping it hidden behind his back until he was getting closer to the kids coming thru and then pull it out raised above his head so the kids would see the laces and recognize a knife coming towards them. To me the expectation is alot of what creates the excitement and fear.


----------



## printersdevil

GOS, that would be cool with the GID things. I agree that the expectation is the true fun.

Wow, I am amazed that DT still had some of the red heart shaped vases. They have been gone around here for quite a while. I did pick up a few and wished I had several more to make Love Potion bottles. Then my Reaper box came and I received one with all my other fabulous goodies.

I have done some things for next Valentines Day that are Halloween and Love themed. I will also use them at Halloween in my bedroom. Even witches need love and love potions or the Anti-Love Potion! LOL


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hey gang! My name is Liz and I have been missing since 2012 Halloween  I actually took it easy in 2013, but I plan to make a major spooky comeback for 2014! I am in charge of the Fall Festival at my kids' school, where every year, the haunted house gets more and more impressive. Well, this year, we got a space upgrade, and for the first time, we get to hold it in the cafeteria! This space is huge, and has a fantastic stage, built in sound system, and so many more great production details! The moment I learned we were upgrading to a better space, I knew I wanted to make this the best haunted house EVER (for kids, of course).

We are planning to do the CLASSIC halloween themes: graveyard with reaper, skellies and ghosts (on the stage); witch's coven with children locked in cages; vampire's lair; mad scientist lab; and an evil pumpkin patch (spooky scarecrows, freaky pumpkins, werewolves).

So where I got stuck was finding inspirational photos for a fab Vampire's Lair. But I got some ideas at DOLLAR TREE!

First of many DIY projects over the next 8 months? Dracula's family shields. I will place 3 of them on the wall of his decadent red and black room, along with an elegantly set dining table with silver platters, champagne glasses filled with blood, and lots of candles (fake of course).

Here are the shields from Dollar Tree, which I will spray paint and add a big gothic "D" initial to. I will arrange them in a group of three.









Here are the silver platters for the dinner table:









And these flame table torches are on sale over at SHindigz for $9.99. I'll put 2 on a buffet table in the background, with the 3 shields centered above.









Oh and since it is Valentine's time, I got a bunch of red plastic table cloths to drape in the background on the wall as curtains, or if not curtains, I am sure I can use them somewhere!

I think I am off to a good start on the Vampire's Lair


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still no lanterns at my DT. I asked last night and they said they are getting a truck in today and that I should call or check back once they start to get that stuff out later in the day. Fingers crossed that the lanterns are on that truck now that Valentine's is over. (Also, fingers crossed that they don't get put out and sold right away before I can get back up there, lol.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hi Liz. I remember you! Welcome back. 

Your haunted house sounds like a lot of fun to put together and go thru. Love your idea for the shields. I bought the shields as well for a medieval theme but never thought of them for Dreacula's castle, duh! That's so perfect. I have some of DT's metal trays as well and think they look pretty nice. I also bought some of the red plastic tablecloths for when I did my vampire theme. I used mine under the coffin and it really helped draw attention to the coffin and set the scene. 

If you are planning for an _open_ coffin with maybe Dracula hiding somewhere to provide a scare, the red cloth will make a nice coffin lining drawing the kids attention to the fact that "hey, there's no one in there and he's up and about!" Since it's a school function with I'm assuming little kids, you wouldn't even have to have Dracula chase after them. Think he could just be standing somewhere in the shadows, step out and look menacing at them, maybe smile and show his teeth. That should get the kids moving on to the next area.

Liz, don't know what part of SJ you shop at DT (there are quite a few) but I read that the owners of the shopping center at Camden with that nice new DT are selling the property, trying to get it rezoned, and good chance it will becoming housing with some shopping. Doubtful DT would stay with most likely rents going higher. I've shopped there a number of times since they opened a few years back and they have one of the nicest stores. Always found things I was having trouble locating in other DTs. Keep it well stocked and they have nice staff. They also seem to put things out early sometime, I should have thought to check there for the black lanterns....Sure DT isn't happy about the news, I always see plenty of people in there when I stop by. For me it will be a loss if they have to close the store.

Look forward to seeing what else you come up with.


BTW if you are looking for more small torches for your castle walls or other scenes, take a look at Oriental Trading. I bought their wall torch that is battery operated and like it, under $4 I think. If go with it for mounting on the wall, make sure you rig it up well, some of the reviews have said the sticky tape didn't hold well. I use them in bamboo tiki torches in place of the metal oil cans for my haunt so it's not a problem.


----------



## Paint It Black

Liz, I remember you too. Your yard haunt was so great in 2012. The lighting you set up was so good at night. And I think you said it was your first yard haunt. So very impressive. Glad you are back. 

I like these indoor ideas.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hi Ghost of Spookie and Paint it Black! Thanks for the welcome back  PIB: Thanks for the compliments on the 2012 haunt- I had so much fun for a first timer.

I am so excited for Halloween this year I can hardly stand it! Last year we had just put in new landscaping and I was worried about hurting the new grass, etc. But this year, I am over the moon about getting to do the haunted house in such a large space, with ll the great built in sound and light systems in place. It's a dream!

Ghost of Spookie--- Your ideas are great! thanks for all the tips, I like the idea of using the red tablecloths to make the coffins pop- and the missing Vampire! Great effect---- 

I live near the airport- but my kids school (the one where the haunted house will be) is off Hillsdale and Meridian, so I shop in both parts of town. Which Dollar Tree are you talking about? Camden and what is the nearest cross street? I definitely want to go check it out. 

I saw tons of stuff at Big Lots today (in the outdoor garden section) I could use- but waiting for them to mark it down. Though I did purchase post Valentine's Day flickering candles on SALE (red and black for the Count) and some heart shaped string lights...as I am now leaning towards making Count Dracula's room a romantic dinner for two scene. Maybe I will lay them under a black gossamer or sheer table runner....

Or I am thinking they could create a tented canopy coming down from Dracula's chandelier/center of ceiling like this:









We could totally do this with the plastic red table cloths, as the Count's "room" is actually one of 12 pop up canopy tents.


----------



## printersdevil

Nice start to the Vampire Lair. I just love Dollar Tree. Great idea for props and décor. Welcome back!


----------



## im the goddess

Hi Liz, welcome back. I remember you too.


----------



## printersdevil

3pinkpoodles, what is a pop-up canopy tent? Love your additional ideas for the Count. I used to do a spook house at a school carnival. We geared for the older middle school and high school crowd and did go very scary though.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I'm the Goddess and Printers Devil: Hello! Thanks for the feedback.

A pop up canopy tent is like an EZ UP, outdoor shade canopy. We use these to create the structure for the haunted house. Usually we use 6 tents total, but this year we are using 12, so the haunted house will be twice as big. 

They look like this:








What do you think about using the red DOLLAR TREE plastic table cloths to drape from the center top part out towards corners and sides?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Liz, oops I meant to say the one on Union at Camden. The Cambrian Shopping Center has a merry-go-round or carousel high up above the signage for the center so it's easy to spot from a distance. 

I also frequent the Big Lots on Hillsdale at Camden (not far from the school then) when in the area, plus there's a Joanns Fabrics in the same shopping center, and the shopping center has been Spirit Halloween's location for the past two years, plus TJ Maxx is across the street (like to hit them all when I'm in the area). Is that the Big Lots you frequent? The one on Campbell Ave in Campbell is pretty nice but a bit smaller. Last year stopped at the Parkmoor Avenue location for the first time and liked that location but I always get turned around near The Moorpark/Parkmoor location LOL. You are in a great area for all kinds of shopping. 

The pop up tents you mentioned will really add a nice coziness to each area and give you some walls to hang things down from. Sounds like a fabulous space to set up in.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

GOS: Yes I go to that Dollar Tree all the time! Bummed it may be leaving us- it's so big! I also go to the new one on Almaden Expwy at Koch Lane just north of Foxworthy. It's a little smaller but it's pretty good with having what I am looking for.

We are very near each other from the sounds of it- I will have to come check out your yard haunt in person


----------



## im the goddess

Pinkpoodles: The idea of using red tablecloths draped from the ceiling sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## im the goddess

I bought some great things at dollartree today for possible use for my reaper gift. They include a vase, grape vine wreaths, unfinished wood picture frame, two types of pirate costume accessories, dress up headbands with attached hair, and a squishy spider that lights up. I've never seen the spider before.


----------



## printersdevil

I like the pop up tents. So these can be set up inside? Cool idea. I would love to figure out how to have a tented look in one of my bedrooms for a fortune teller booth this year. I am looking for one of the small above bed canopies in the circular shape to see if I can use it for the look.


----------



## Hilda

Saki.Girl said:


> the dollar tree has out the red heart shaped bottles those would make great potion bottles
> .


Thanks for the heads up! I was able to grab a couple of these.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Printers Devil- Yes the cafeteria has super hight ceilings, so the pop ups easily clear that and then some  I am hoping 12 will be enough- I keep thinking of MORE stuff to do! I better get started building the props EARLY......

We will put 12 of them all set up touching one another, 4 long by 3 wide, then the maze winds in and out of each room. We've been doing it this way for years and it works so well.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

disembodiedvoice said:


> Has anyone's DT started getting in the tropical decor stuff , I'm doing pirate theme this year (first time) and I know last year they some of the fishing nets and maybe a few other things I could use


I was catching up on some unread posts here at the forum and saw this. If you're doing a pirate theme, I think you may find this link of interest:

http://www.sciplus.com/s?sStr=pirate&x=0&y=0

A. S. & S. is one of my favorite websites, and they have LOTS of unusual stuff, including pirate stuff. They also sell a variety of small bottles, glass vials, and various stuff you could use in a mad scientist's laboratory. I highly recommend looking through their whole website.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still no lanterns after the recent truck they had. They told me they are hoping to get them within the next couple weeks and to check back each Saturday when they get their trucks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

3pinkpoodles said:


> GOS: Yes I go to that Dollar Tree all the time! Bummed it may be leaving us- it's so big! I also go to the new one on Almaden Expwy at Koch Lane just north of Foxworthy. It's a little smaller but it's pretty good with having what I am looking for.
> 
> We are very near each other from the sounds of it- I will have to come check out your yard haunt in person


@@3PP, I went to the Koch Lane one for the first time last year looking for extras of something, the plastic ants I believe for my ant colony, which I found there! Thought it looked like a newer store. Generally I stop at the one on Almaden next to Best Buy since it's closer and find what I want there. The Almaden area is terrific for planning a morning/afternoon of shopping--so many stores in the area.

I was thinking about it and have something you can borrow (do want it back!) for your school haunt that might be fun for the kids--a microphoned white-haired guy Spirit Ball. Thought if we take off the Ball covering and you construct a base around the footed stand it sits attached to to make it look less like a spirit ball, you can use it as a talking head in your Mad Lab. The microphone as I recall is wireless and you could have someone behind a scrim watch the kids come up and then talk to them thru the mike. Maybe even personalize the conversation if they recognize the student. When we get closer to halloween time I can run it up that way and meet you. PM me if you think you would like to work it into your haunt.


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> Still no lanterns after the recent truck they had. They told me they are hoping to get them within the next couple weeks and to check back each Saturday when they get their trucks.


I am thinking maybe once Easter is past, since there is virtually no Spring merchandise out yet.


Damask table runner that I grabbed today (Kitchen/Home section):








(Picture does not do its coloring justice, as it is a rich black)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Garthgoyle said:


> I am thinking maybe once Easter is past, since there is virtually no Spring merchandise out yet.
> 
> 
> Damask table runner that I grabbed today (Kitchen/Home section):
> 
> View attachment 191817
> 
> (Picture does not do its coloring justice, as it is a rich black)


That was at DT? Hmm...I may have to go check for those if it was.


----------



## 22606

WitchyKitty said:


> That was at DT? Hmm...I may have to go check for those if it was.


Yes, it was, hence the posting of it in this particular thread There were also a few other colors available.


----------



## Paint It Black

Garth, what a great DT find in that table runner. Also the fan. Every so often they really have something that is a killer deal.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, PIB. I am not sure which tote they are packed away in currently, but I bought some really cool, black and white nightlights from DT a few months ago (one resembles a traditional Victorian lamppost head and the other has Gothic architectural styling). If anyone happens to be looking for something really different for the bathroom or a guestroom, I noticed that they still had some left (down the lighting aisle).


----------



## Paint It Black

Appreciate the tips, Garth. I think I will try to get to DT tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## 22606

Always glad to help


----------



## WitchyKitty

Garthgoyle said:


> Yes, it was, hence the posting of it in this particular thread There were also a few other colors available.


Hahaha, yeah, I know this is the DT thread.  I was just in disbelief because I hadn't seen them there...at least I don't think I did. Who knows, maybe I saw them, just in a diff color, and ignored them. A black one for Halloween displays is what I would be interested in. I'll for sure have to go look next time I'm up there.


----------



## Paint It Black

I also used black table runners for a Black and White themed graduation party when my daughter graduated from college. That time, I had to turn over the Halloween print that was on the other side, LOL. These would have been really nice looking on the white cloth tablecloths we used. These would be good for both formal and Halloween parties.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Not sure if this is the ones garthgolye is talking about but i got these at dt


----------



## printersdevil

Is that table runner black?


----------



## Paint It Black

printersdevil said:


> Is that table runner black?


Garth did say it was a rich black color.


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> Not sure if this is the ones garthgolye is talking about but i got these at dt


It is. Thanks for posting that, Saki.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

WowGHOST OF SPOOKIE---- What a super offer- I will definitely take you up on that. I will send PM, and we can make arrangements. Thank you- What a wonderful community HF is!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sent PM 3PP. It will be fun for me to see how you incorporate it in your Lab. What are the age ranges of the kids in your school that will be there? The talking head might not be as surprising for older kids given all the technology that's out there now, but for younger kids I'm sure it will be a hit. And yes, I find this to be a wonderful community as well. I'll be delighted to help out in this way.


----------



## Paint It Black

Our DT only had one Black table runner amongst about a hundred of the other colors. Now they have no black table runners, LOL.










Thanks again for the hot tip, Garthgoyle.


----------



## Jules17

Haven't seen any of the black lanterns in the stores yet, only the pastel pink/blue/green ones and they are very small. They were on an endcap where all the St. Patrick's Day/Easter stuff is in case you are looking for them. I'll have to be on the lookout for that black table runner.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Jules17 said:


> Haven't seen any of the black lanterns in the stores yet, only the pastel pink/blue/green ones and they are very small. They were on an endcap where all the St. Patrick's Day/Easter stuff is in case you are looking for them. I'll have to be on the lookout for that black table runner.


I wondered if they would be smaller...for only a dollar, I wasn't expecting huge ones. About how tall were they, if you happen to know? I do want to get some of the pastel ones, but I actually need some of the black ones for my front yard display. I'm hoping my store was correct in telling me they may get them in the next truck or two...that way they will get put out right when I get paid again, lol...poor right now. I was going to go look for those black table runners...but now I may have to think about that one, as I worry my cats will attack the tassels and pull the whole thing down with whatever happens to be on it!!


----------



## 22606

Paint It Black said:


> Our DT only had one Black table runner amongst about a hundred of the other colors. Now they have no black table runners, LOL.
> 
> Thanks again for the hot tip, Garthgoyle.


Glad that you found one, PIB. The black version seems to be either most popular or lowest-ordered. You are very welcome.



WitchyKitty said:


> I wondered if they would be smaller...for only a dollar, I wasn't expecting huge ones.


I want to say that the website listed the black versions as being 5" or so, making them quite a decent size for the price.


----------



## FrightProps

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but I've always had great luck at garage sales and thrift stores. So many people seem to get into the Halloween spirit pretty intensely and then suddenly "get over it". You can find your standard plastic jack-o-laterns and weapons, but a lot of times you can score some things like unique vintage lamps you can easily modify.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Garthgoyle said:


> Glad that you found one, PIB. The black version seems to be either most popular or lowest-ordered. You are very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say that the website listed the black versions as being 5" or so, making them quite a decent size for the price.


5" is a decent size, especially for a dollar.


----------



## WitchyKitty

FrightProps said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but I've always had great luck at garage sales and thrift stores. So many people seem to get into the Halloween spirit pretty intensely and then suddenly "get over it". You can find your standard plastic jack-o-laterns and weapons, but a lot of times you can score some things like unique vintage lamps you can easily modify.


It's true that you can find awesome stuff at thrift stores and garage sales...there is a thread made every year for this type of stuff specifically! Check it out, there's some great finds in it! http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/133342-2014-yard-sale-thrift-store-giveaways-curb-alert-finds-treasures-thread.html


----------



## offmymeds

Witchykitty, if they don't have the black ones you could spray paint the pastel ones.....?


----------



## WitchyKitty

offmymeds said:


> Witchykitty, if they don't have the black ones you could spray paint the pastel ones.....?


I considered that, but I'd have to see them and how they are made. They have decorative spring cut outs on each side instead of frosted glass, so painting them wouldn't hide those to use for halloween. I'd have to remove the sides somehow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I doubt it would be worth it. Besides anyone can order a minimum of 4 of them and have them delivered to your local store for pick up I believe*. If they don't come into the store at least if you ordered them from the catalog you'd be sure to get them. We also know that not all the stores will order everything so in some ways waiting will be hit or miss.


*hmm the webpage for the black lanterns says minimum is 24 units each. 

http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=192171

I find it strange that all items on Pages 2 and 3 have smaller unit ordering quantities except the black lantern. I'm going to call them and see what they saw, maybe it was an oversight.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I doubt it would be worth it. Besides anyone can order a minimum of 4 of them and have them delivered to your local store for pick up I believe. If they don't come into the store at least if you ordered them from the catalog you'd be sure to get them. We also know that not all the stores will order everything so in some ways waiting will be hit or miss.


The black ones were shown in the spring preview catalog...but they have not been available on the site to order yet. They only have the spring ones on the site for some reason. I planned on just having some shipped to the store if they didn't come in. Maybe them being shown in the spring preview was a mistake. We will have to see if they show up in stores or online.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WitchyKitty, I updated my post above yours to reflect the order page for the black lanterns. It wasn't available last week but is now.

OK called the Dollar Tree order number to see if it was an oversight and the Customer Service rep said no it wasn't, and that particular item will only be available in a case of 24..... I'm thinking because black is not exactly a spring color. She said we'd have to call our individual stores to see if they had placed their own order to get them in. My guess is that a lot of stores will probably not order a black lantern and instead go with the pastel one if they order. Only alternative is order a case of 24 if your store won't order them. I suggest a group buy but the postage would probably make it prohibitive. 

Calling my store now to check. Among the half dozen or so DT in my area I'm hoping at least one store placed an order for them. I'd really like to see them in person.

OK, called my local store, spoke to the manager and he said he has 2 cases of them coming (48 count total). Said if I checked back next Monday he'd have a better idea of when. I'll report back....

BTW I went back to the ROSS that had a set of 3 similar lanterns and both packages were gone already. Went the day after I saw them and passed on them....so the DT ones are looking like my only option at this point. I like them for placing by each gravesite, maybe hanging from those short garden hooks DT sells, and also thought of using them when I do a street facade of brownstones/townhouses where I would hang them near each door--part of my idea for a Jack the Ripper theme.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> WitchyKitty, I updated my post above yours to reflect the order page for the black lanterns. It wasn't available last week but is now.
> 
> OK called the Dollar Tree order number to see if it was an oversight and the Customer Service rep said no it wasn't, and that particular item will only be available in a case of 24..... I'm thinking because black is not exactly a spring color. She said we'd have to call our individual stores to see if they had placed their own order to get them in. My guess is that a lot of stores will probably not order a black lantern and instead go with the pastel one if they order. Only alternative is order a case of 24 if your store won't order them. I suggest a group buy but the postage would probably make it prohibitive.
> 
> Calling my store now to check. Among the half dozen or so DT in my area I'm hoping at least one store placed an order for them. I'd really like to see them in person.
> 
> OK, called my local store, spoke to the manager and he said he has 2 cases of them coming. Said if I checked back next Monday he'd have a better idea of when. I'll report back....


Hey, they ARE on the site now! I just checked, like, the day before and they weren't available. Bummer that it's only for a case of 24...I don't need quite that many, lol. Thank you for calling and looking into that, though!! Yeah, it seems pointless to do a group buy and spend all the money to ship them, I agree. The whole point in wanting them is that they are super cheap. I'll just keep checking to see if my store gets them at some point. I'll check when I go out of town next, too. Maybe I can find a family member, here, who will split the 24 order with me if I can't find them in store...


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just checked online and put the black lanterns in my cart out of curiosity...it came up saying they were sold out and on back order. Sigh, hahaha, the fates must not wish me to have these. How can they be sold out already??


----------



## printersdevil

Love the black table runner. It is a nice vibrant black. I have to make a stop tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WitchyKitty said:


> I just checked online and put the black lanterns in my cart out of curiosity...it came up saying they were sold out and on back order. Sigh, hahaha, the fates must not wish me to have these. How can they be sold out already??



Maybe that means more stores ordered them than they anticipated. That could be good for us. I know those dancing solar flowers sold out early from online when they first came out. My stores, and I went to a few looking, all said as soon as they came in they were gone and they kept reordering but just couldn't keep in stock.

Who knows maybe Black is the "in" spring color this year...or there are more halloween fans out there than we know about!


----------



## Spooky McWho

I cannot speak for any other Dollar Tree but I have been in our stores order book trying to get these lanterns into our store and have had no such luck. I am keeping an eye out and if I hear anything I will relay that information to you guys.


----------



## Caroluna

I just found the black lanterns yesterday. Of the three (3) stores in our town, only one (1) got the black lanterns.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Caroluna said:


> I just found the black lanterns yesterday. Of the three (3) stores in our town, only one (1) got the black lanterns.


Well, at least there is hope for me to find them, then, lol.


----------



## Evil Elf

I just added a case of lanterns to my cart, and it says they were added. No 'Out of Stock' message. So be sure to check again.


----------



## im the goddess

I just looked at the lanter page on their website, and it says each lantern takes 3 AAA batteries, not included. That a lot of batteries to buy. Really adds to the cost.


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> I just looked at the lanter page on their website, and it says each lantern takes 3 AAA batteries, not included. That a lot of batteries to buy. Really adds to the cost.


True...they are LED's though, so maybe those batteries will last awhile? I am just going to pick up a few if they come in, if they don't I won't worry about it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Worth pointing out Im the goddess. We use a lot of rechargeable batteries so not as big of a deal for me. For halloween in particular we pull out our stock and make sure all of the extras are fully charged before the big night. 

I haven't seen the lantern yet but wondering if you couldn't just add a tealight inside, if not on the bottom if there is a "flame" already there, then maybe a tealight can be suspended upside down from the top lid. 

I have an allergy shot to get today and will be near another DT so will check that store out. This location isn't known for being quick to get new stuff out and on the shelf however. 

As soon as someone get's their hands on one maybe they can post a photo of outside and inside to help answer anyone's questions?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Worth pointing out Im the goddess. We use a lot of rechargeable batteries so not as big of a deal for me. For halloween in particular we pull out our stock and make sure all of the extras are fully charged before the big night.
> 
> I haven't seen the lantern yet but wondering if you couldn't just add a tealight inside, if not on the bottom if there is a "flame" already there, then maybe a tealight can be suspended upside down from the top lid.
> 
> I have an allergy shot to get today and will be near another DT so will check that store out. This location isn't known for being quick to get new stuff out and on the shelf however.
> 
> As soon as someone get's their hands on one maybe they can post a photo of outside and inside to help answer anyone's questions?


That's a good idea. We need more info about them from someone who actually has one.


----------



## printersdevil

Caroluna, did you buy the black lanterns? If so, please post a pictures of it from various angles so we can "see" it. Thanks and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

No lucky at the DT I stopped in. I stopped in at another ROSS and found those set of 3 lanterns they had. Again almost bought. Theirs used button batteries, had a timer and could either be set to amber LED light or color changing LEDs. One set was marked down to 7.40 and the other was still at regular price of 10 something for set of 3. They were metal and had frosted glass and three different metal window pane designs. Hope to see the DT version soon to make a decision one way or the other.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> No lucky at the DT I stopped in. I stopped in at another ROSS and found those set of 3 lanterns they had. Again almost bought. Theirs used button batteries, had a timer and could either be set to amber LED light or color changing LEDs. One set was marked down to 7.40 and the other was still at regular price of 10 something for set of 3. They were metal and had frosted glass and three different metal window pane designs. Hope to see the DT version soon to make a decision one way or the other.


Oh, those sound really nice. I love things with timers, preferably...but I don't have a Ross near me.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Any one seen the flamingos yet I need a bunch of them


----------



## WitchyKitty

No, no flamingos. I would think those won't be out until after the Easter stuff is down...when they start to put out summer stuff...but I could be wrong. I can't remember when they put those out last year. I'll keep an eye out for them though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I can't remmber either seems like it was early or maybe it's me just wanting nice weather lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I haven't seen them in either of the two DTs I was in recently but when I was in ROSS yesterday they are putting out their summer BBQ stuff already and I spotted one of the large pink plastic flamingos (Don Featherstone design, mfgr Union) being sold again this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I will have to look at Ross too cool


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.girl, not a $1 though. But much larger, and nice quality. Also ROSS' prices are less than buying elsewhere. Bought two from there last year. Two different poses. They have those larger black plastic lanterns with timer again. Some new styles along with older panes. I'll post to a ROSS thread later today with some pics of both and prices.


----------



## Caroluna

I will take pictures of the black lanterns tonight or tomorrow and post (or at least attempt since I haven't posted pictures before).


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

No lanterns at three different San Jose CA stores either, no luck on the black table runner either. BUT I did pick up 6 of these, to make hanging fire bowls for the school's haunted house. I think I will put orange string lights and red and orange cellophane and hang these in one of the halls, or maybe in the evil pumpkin patch scene.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool idea on the hanging fire bowls. I think I will give that a try .Where do you find the orange cellophane? Would they have to be LED lights? I wish I would have bought some more of the orange ones that were clearanced after Halloween.


----------



## Caroluna

This is the first time I have tried to post a picture, so this is a test. If it works, I'll post more views.


----------



## Caroluna

OK-success. The first picture is to get the idea of the size. The lantern does not open and it made of plastic. It does come with a battery.


----------



## Caroluna

The light is not quite a bright as it appears in the earlier post, but it is probably what you would expect from a Dollar Tree lantern.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awsome! I hope my DT gets the black ones in soon. I really need at least two of those. Good to hear they have the tealights like the spring ones do instead of needing batteries. I was only able to find the spring colored ones today at mine...they are the same as those, operated by tealight. I bought the yard hooks there for a dollar, which is a great price for those, and I will hang them from them. When I find the black ones, I'll use those same hooks for those and put them in my cemetery scene out front. Here are some pics of the colored lanterns and the hooks in case anyone wanted to see them. It looks like the tealights may be able to be changed out if they die out and you can put new ones in, maybe, or you can change out the battery. 


























In the last photo, I tried to get a close up of the inside, so you can see how it looks...just in case people can't find the black ones and wish to try to change these spring ones into something Halloween like. 

Addition: I just noticed it looks like the top comes off, too, if you needed to know that. I am not sure if the top comes off on the black ones or not, as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, and I also bought this at DT today...twine. I know it's not really Halloween-ish, but I use this stuff for TONS of Halloween crafts, especially potion bottle making, and for some other random decoration making. I always seem to have a use for this stuff in my decorating. They also had a plastic type of twine in different colors next to these that some people may be able to use.


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool i will have to look next week at dt for the lanterns twine and holders


----------



## WitchyKitty

I may go back and buy more of the hooks...those can be used in so many things for yard decorating, especially in a cemetery! The twine 3 packs were not in the garden area, it was in the aisle with car and household items. There was some twine in the garden area, as well, but I think it was single rolls of it. They were still putting stuff out when I wen, so I may check back Monday to see if they actually had the black lanterns. They were so busy, I didn't want to ask anyone to check, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I may go back and buy more of the hooks...those can be used in so many things for yard decorating, especially in a cemetery! The twine 3 packs were not in the garden area, it was in the aisle with car and household items. There was some twine in the garden area, as well, but I think it was single rolls of it. They were still putting stuff out when I wen, so I may check back Monday to see if they actually had the black lanterns. They were so busy, I didn't want to ask anyone to check, lol.


cool i will make sure to look in both areas the twine will be great for so much and i love the hooks to cool


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, caraluna! I hope out store gets in some of the lanterns.

Love the idea of the hooks and twine, WitchyKitty. Thanks for the info. I love Dollar Tree.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Caraluna, _thanks so much_ for the photos. 

I'm curious because of the round look of the battery compartment, does it take 3AAs as mentioned in the item description or does it take a round button battery/ies of some kind. Doesn't look like there's enough room in the lantern to fit in 3 tall skinny batteries but looks can be deceiving and the AAs usually have a rectangular battery compartment lid for horizontal storage so it made me wonder.


BTW guys these look very similar to the ROSS lantern set. The Ross ones were metal (I still have to upload photos, sorry). The top of the Ross lanterns lifted up, sliding along the handle a bit, so you could see inside. @@Caraluna, do the DT ones do too? If you can get inside the lantern you can always line a back panel of the lantern with shiny tin foil to reflect more of the light and make it a bit brighter. From the photo it looks like the colored DT lanterns have a pretty straight handle section at the lid, the black one looks more bowed there, but maybe if the handle is flexible you can squeeze it a bit and move the lid upwards if it's not attached.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Caraluna, _thanks so much_ for the photos.
> 
> I'm curious because of the round look of the battery compartment, does it take 3AAs as mentioned in the item description or does it take a round button battery/ies of some kind. Doesn't look like there's enough room in the lantern to fit in 3 tall skinny batteries but looks can be deceiving and the AAs usually have a rectangular battery compartment lid for horizontal storage.
> 
> 
> BTW guys these look very similar to the ROSS lantern set. The Ross ones were metal (I still have to upload photos). The top of the Ross lanterns lifted up, sliding along the handle a bit, so you could see inside. Caroluna, do the DT ones do too? If you can get inside the lantern you can always line a back panel of the lantern with shiny tin foil to reflect more of the light and make it a bit brighter.


I'm guessing the description on the website is wrong. It says batteries not included, yet Caroluna said hers came with a battery. Also, it looks like it uses a button battery because of the small, round shape of the cover and if you look at the picture of it lit up, you can see how low to the base the light bulb is inside of it. The glow of the light inside looks very much the same size as the tea lights inside of the spring lanterns. We will have to wait for some one to check for sure, or see if Caroluna will check for us.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The ROSS lanterns came out to just over $3.60 a piece. The fact that they are metal can be a plus or minus (longer lasting but can get rusty). They do have the extra feature of chosing between amber light or color changing light. I could see using the red light in them maybe but I'm sure the color changing runs through 3 different colors (red/purple/green) on the non-amber setting. I opened them up but didn't check that out. It did have the timer feature as well and ran on a 3v CR2032 button battery (included in the set). My guess is these are probably manufactured by the same Chinese manufacturers as the DT lanterns.


----------



## Jules17

Love those black lanterns! I haven't seen them yet at my stores, just the pastel ones so far. I did buy 3 of the hooks and 5 of the little solar spotlight rocks. I'll have to find some of that twine and possibly get a couple more hooks. Those are always great for lining the walk up to the front door.


----------



## Caroluna

The black lanterns come with one (1) lithium cell 3v battery (CR2032). The top can be moved a little, but I don't think you can remove it since it appears the handle is threaded through the top.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Thanks for the info, Caroluna!


----------



## im the goddess

Great find on the twine. I need some of that. Yeah, I know, I need more stuff like I need a hole in my head. I found a cute little mettle sign shaped like a moon, that I thought I might try to repaint for halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Great find on the twine. I need some of that. Yeah, I know, I need more stuff like I need a hole in my head. I found a cute little mettle sign shaped like a moon, that I thought I might try to repaint for halloween.


i need to find some i love repainting over there signs from there i need to get more


----------



## printersdevil

I keep forgetting to stop in DT on my way home in the afternoons. I am hoping to find one of the black table runners and hopefully lanterns.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

One of the DT I had stopped in last week didn't have the black table runner but instead had placemats in the same material. Saw some in black. Personally I like runners better but wanted to mention the placemats in case that's what someone could use instead. I did look for the runner, but nada. It is a nice black material.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I need to remmber Friday when I go look for black runner, twine, hooks and lanterns


----------



## booswife02

Saki.Girl said:


> i need to find some i love repainting over there signs from there i need to get more


that was such a great idea saki , its like getting two gifts in one. and even if you paint over the whole thing you cant go wrong with $1 I had been buying the ones at michaels and they can be 10 or 12 dollars for the bigger ones.


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> that was such a great idea saki , its like getting two gifts in one. and even if you paint over the whole thing you cant go wrong with $1 I had been buying the ones at michaels and they can be 10 or 12 dollars for the bigger ones.


ya I love stretching my money so I can get lots for it


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still no black lanterns. I'll be checking back again, I suppose, next week. That's fine, I practically live there, anyway, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I think I am going to pick up some of the stepping stones they have and do some make overs to them see how they turn out


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I got a package of little saint particks mini hats. I'm going to try and transform them into little witches hats.


----------



## queenofcups

Saki.Girl said:


> Not sure if this is the ones garthgolye is talking about but i got these at dt


Warning! These might explode! I bought a couple this past weekend and had one plugged in my kitchen last night - it exploded and now 4 of the outlets in my kitchen are not working. It's not the circuit breaker, so I think the wires are damaged. I'm going to contact Dollar Tree to let them know. 

For those that bought them, I would remove the plastic lantern part and use it on another night light.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow. Good thing you didn't have a fire and that your circuit breaker in your panel obviously kicked in. I see the product had the Good Housekeeping seal too. I didn't buy this but remember seeing it on the thread, still thanks for sending out the alert to everyone. 

Nightlights generally have a very low wattage and draw. Wonder what happened. Burnt wiring doesn't sound cheap. Any chance something else of high wattage like a space heater was plugged into that same circuit and the addition of the light was just enough to push it too high? I know most of my first floor wall outlets are all on the same circuit and only 15amp I think. The upper outlets like at bathroom level are rated 20 amps and those are also on a GFI. My next door neighbor had an issue where they plugged in a new space heater in their family room and had something else plugged in downstairs that had a moderate draw. For some reason they felt their wall and it was really hot so shut stuff down. The electrician who came out said the wires were showing signs of being burned. Good luck. Glad you are OK though.


----------



## queenofcups

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow. Good thing you didn't have a fire and that your circuit breaker in your panel obviously kicked in. I see the product had the Good Housekeeping seal too. I didn't buy this but remember seeing it on the thread, still thanks for sending out the alert to everyone.
> 
> Nightlights generally have a very low wattage and draw. Wonder what happened. Burnt wiring doesn't sound cheap. Any chance something else of high wattage like a space heater was plugged into that same circuit and the addition of the light was just enough to push it too high? I know most of my first floor wall outlets are all on the same circuit and only 15amp I think. The upper outlets like at bathroom level are rated 20 amps and those are also on a GFI. My next door neighbor had an issue where they plugged in a new space heater in their family room and had something else plugged in downstairs that had a moderate draw. For some reason they felt their wall and it was really hot so shut stuff down. The electrician who came out said the wires were showing signs of being burned. Good luck. Glad you are OK though.




Nope, nothing else plugged in to any other outlet on that circuit. In the past I've had other night lights in the same exact outlet and never had an issue. Lesson learned, I will never buy anything electrical from Dollar Tree again. I plan to call them, I'll update everyone on the outcome of that. I'm just praying we don't have major wiring damage.


----------



## Saki.Girl

queenofcups said:


> Warning! These might explode! I bought a couple this past weekend and had one plugged in my kitchen last night - it exploded and now 4 of the outlets in my kitchen are not working. It's not the circuit breaker, so I think the wires are damaged. I'm going to contact Dollar Tree to let them know.
> 
> For those that bought them, I would remove the plastic lantern part and use it on another night light.


wow that is crazy thanks for letting us know


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Curious QueenofCups did the lightbulb explode or was it something inside of the light base that exploded? Did it happen when you turned it on or after a bit? Want to tell my husband tonight. He wants to do an exercise on our Radio Shack learning electronics lab so it would be a perfect topic to bring up then. I've had regular light bulbs pop when the filament was ready to burn out and I turned on a switch. May just have been the bulb. 

I have an unopened package of those LED greenish nightlights but from BigLots in my storage cabinet and it has the same "Good Choice" packaging. My package has the C UL US certification symbols on it (UL rated for Canada and US regulations). Can't tell from your photo but are the lantern lights UL rated as well?

BTW, is there by any chance you have a GFI on that circuit? You'll find them on circuits in the kitchen and bathrooms of most homes these days. If so maybe your solution is as simple as resetting the circuit by depressing the reset button. The GFI would trip before anything in your panel. The more I think about your situation the more I thought this could be the case and a popping bulb would trip the GFI....Might not be anything wrong with the fixture at all.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

WOW QueenofCups! That is crazy. I saw these and thought they were cute. A good idea to let Dollar Tree know- maybe you are not the only one this happened to. 

I keep stopping at all the different Dollar Trees around here, looking for those stinking lanterns---- nobody has them. But each time I am there, I manage to buy a ton of other stuff anyhow--- the place is seriously getting dangerous!

Today at DOLLAR TREE I got wax paper, tissue paper, and duct tape.... as I am about to attempt making four gothic stained glass windows for the school's haunted house. I am actually re-purposing 4 very thin boxes I got from Grandin Road's clearance vampire family portraits. They are the perfect size, and I can stick a blinking LED lights inside each box "window" for a neat effect...... hopefully. They should be light weight enough to hang on the haunt's "walls".

On another note, my grandfather clock is almost done! I can't wait to share some pictures soon---- Boy what a project THAT turned into. I ended up making a super cool winged skull for the very top of the clock out of cardboard and an old styrofoam head I had laying around.


----------



## queenofcups

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Curious QueenofCups did the lightbulb explode or was it something inside of the light base that exploded? Did it happen when you turned it on or after a bit? Want to tell my husband tonight. He wants to do an exercise on our Radio Shack learning electronics lab so it would be a perfect topic to bring up then. I've had regular light bulbs pop when the filament was ready to burn out and I turned on a switch. May just have been the bulb.
> 
> I have an unopened package of those LED greenish nightlights but from BigLots in my storage cabinet and it has the same "Good Choice" packaging. My package has the C UL US certification symbols on it (UL rated for Canada and US regulations). Can't tell from your photo but are the lantern lights UL rated as well?
> 
> BTW, is there by any chance you have a GFI on that circuit? You'll find them on circuits in the kitchen and bathrooms of most homes these days. If so maybe your solution is as simple as resetting the circuit by depressing the reset button. The GFI would trip before anything in your panel. The more I think about your situation the more I thought this could be the case and a popping bulb would trip the GFI....Might not be anything wrong with the fixture at all.


Yes this outlet was on a GFI circuit, but we reset that, and circuit breaker as well. The outlet immediately before this one is the GFI outlet - and the other 4 outlets in my kitchen are AFTER the one that blew - those do not work. Last night I realized my dishwasher is on that line - NOT GOOD! So I think my husband is going to replace that outlet today and we'll see what happens. 

It seems like it was a problem with the base, the light bulb was blackened but the glass was not broken and there was a spot of smoke on the wall about 2 inches in diameter above it. The force of whatever happened to the base knocked the bulb off kilter a little - it was angled instead of straight up and down. I just immediately threw it in the trash and didn't look at it too carefully.

Edited to add: I had the light on overnight - it had not been turned off or on since plugged in.


----------



## Jules17

Wow queenofcups....hope there's no permanent damage to your wiring!! 

I picked up a few of the little black lanterns today and yes, they are small but they're fine for what I need.


----------



## queenofcups

Jules17 said:


> Wow queenofcups....hope there's no permanent damage to your wiring!!
> 
> I picked up a few of the little black lanterns today and yes, they are small but they're fine for what I need.



Thanks. We just had to replace that one outlet and everything is working now, it was a huge relief.


----------



## Saki.Girl

they had the little lanterns at my dt but no black ones


----------



## queenofcups

Saki.Girl said:


> they had the little lanterns at my dt but no black ones


I was going to get some of those but none of them worked. They run off the same batteries as the tealights I think. I pulled the tabs out of 5 of them and not one lit up, disappointing.


----------



## printersdevil

I looked for them yesterday and our store doesn't have any--not even the pastel ones. Only lots of Easter and they were working on some more displays. I will check back. 

No black table runner and twine only in bright green and yellow.


----------



## NOWHINING

I brought these eyes shadows for my Halloween Makeup kit. I favor the white eye shadow when I want to pale out or be bit sparkly.


----------



## lizzyborden

3pinkpoodles said:


> No lanterns at three different San Jose CA stores either, no luck on the black table runner either. BUT I did pick up 6 of these, to make hanging fire bowls for the school's haunted house. I think I will put orange string lights and red and orange cellophane and hang these in one of the halls, or maybe in the evil pumpkin patch scene.
> 
> View attachment 192062


I've been looking for some of those hanging baskets with no luck. I'm kinda glad I'll be starting back to work next month as the DT in that town seems to have a better selection.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

lizzyborden---- I may use them to make "BAT CAGES" like Dave Lowe did on his blog. I think I am leaning towards that more than the fire bowls. But I am excited to do something with them. JUst have to finish that dang grandfather clock FIRST! Hopefully this week!


----------



## lizzyborden

Sounds interesting! I saw something on pinterest where someone used two of them together to make a light fixture. I thought that would be creepy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

QueenofCups, glad it wasn't a rewiring job and the fix was fairly simple. 


Well stopped by my Dollar Tree this a.m., manager had told me a week or so ago he was pretty sure they shipped him 2 cases of the little black lanterns and if so should have them soon. They did! One flat of 12 was already gone plus a few more, but I got the 9 that I had hoped to find for my cemetary/gravestones. Thanks for the heads up, QueenofCups, on pulling the tabs and checking them. Many did not light when the tab was pulled regardless of the switch position. Probably old batteries. So the tip saved me buying new batteries, which type my DT doesn't have in stock right now. I saved the tabs for my lanterns and will take the time to put them back in to save the battery life.










Also picked up 9 of the wire hooks to support the lanterns, a carnation shrub (blood red of course) to cut apart....many individual carnations now....and use as boutineers on the tuxes I recently got from Halloween Asylum, two packs of two large gerber daisies mounted to alligator-style clips (bought yellow and orange sets but they had a few other colors). The daisies will go on some of my clown costumes. What is it about clowns that makes daisies go with them I don't know...maybe the squirting daisy prop?....but you see daisies on clown costumes, clown hats, in clown hair....Turned out to be a worthwhile trip this time. Hope the rest of you have some luck with the lanterns.










On a lantern note, I haven't played much with mine other than in the store, but was able to lift one of the lantern tops upward as Caroluna reported. So it will be possible to add a tin foil reflector to the lantern to get a hopefully brighter light from it. As mentioned the tea lights really aren't very bright. The lanterns are in my car still and hope to have some time to take one apart. Apart from lining it partially with foil I'm curious whether the tealights are removable so maybe a brighter version could be used instead if we wanted.

3pinkpoodles, just saw your note about having no luck finding the lanterns yet. I'd send you my way to my store but not sure how many lanterns that work are left on the shelf now. When the cashier saw that I had found them (garden section) she went to pick up some for herself. Didn't ask her how many. I'd be happy to check for you or keep an eye out if they replenish them and can bring them when we get together for the spirit ball. Let me know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For a buck these lanterns are pretty nice. The light flickers and the color is amber. Opened up the side lid on one of the lanterns and inserted a tin foil panel to one of the _inside_ "glass" panels. It does light up the lantern from the "flame" to the top of the lantern; otherwise the glow is mainly from the LED at the bottom. If it doesn't rain tonight, I'll set up a demo shot outside at night for comparison of an original lantern and an altered one.

The lantern lid has two little tabs, one on each side, with a hole in it which the plastic handle runs thru. The tab acts as a reinforcement. When you pull up on the lantern lid on one of the sides with the handle, if you're careful, it will tear one of the tabs open creating essentially a "hinged lid"*. No need to fiddle with the other attached side. The plastic "wire" handle can be removed from the lantern as well. It has a little plug on both ends of the wire. I'll try to get a closeup photo of this as well. If you don't break off the plug, you can reinsert it. If you _were_ to break off one or both of the plugs, you could just create a wire handle to replace it. Photos will make all of this more clear.

Haven't looked at replacing the tealight.




















Photos at night still to come.


*I'm not 100% sure that a tab needs to be broken to lift the lid like a hinged top. It's possible one side is already that way so they could assemble it. I will have to open more of them to know for sure. I suppose you could also put tin foil in the lid to reflect light downward but I think adding it to the backside will boost the light enough for most uses.


Here's photo at night, both set next to a RIP tombstone. It's not taken with a low light camera so not a lot of definition. Lantern on left has tin foil. Not sure how much of a boost it gives based on the photo as the LED tea lights flicker so they don't appear together at the same stage if that makes sense. One thing I will say is that while the light shows up as a nice glow, it doesn't give off enough light to really read a tombstone epitaph for example, more for atmosphere.


----------



## KrushR

I'm looking for these lanterns tomorrow night. There are two stores within 15 minutes, so I hope to score big.

Did anyone see these?
http://www.dollartree.com/new-arriv...ith-Wire-Legs-5-frac12-/c653p338255/index.pro
I'm going to look for them as well. I'm betting they're hollow enough to drop a battery-powered LED behind the eyes. A couple of quick coats of black paint or stone coat, and these things'll be friggin' creepy.


----------



## printersdevil

I was leaving Family Dollar today in a hurry to an appointment and looked down the aisle and they had some black lanterns. Not sure how much they were, but they looked similar.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

KrushR said:


> I'm looking for these lanterns tomorrow night. There are two stores within 15 minutes, so I hope to score big.
> 
> Did anyone see these?
> http://www.dollartree.com/new-arriv...ith-Wire-Legs-5-frac12-/c653p338255/index.pro
> I'm going to look for them as well. I'm betting they're hollow enough to drop a battery-powered LED behind the eyes. A couple of quick coats of black paint or stone coat, and these things'll be friggin' creepy.



Good luck on the lanterns. As for the roosters I think I saw them in my store. I was in a bit of a hurry so didn't look at things in the aisles too closely. I found large metal roosters last year at ROSS and bought one to do exactly what you are planning on...have a zombie farmer theme to use mine with. The ROSS ones were hollow from the underside. Wished I had picked up and looked at the DT ones. Was hoping to locate a few chicken ones. Let us know if you find them.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

GOS ---- Thanks for the great pics and tips. I did find my lanterns yesterday as well. Out of 36 they had on display, less than HALF actually turned on. I tested them all before buying, thank goodness. But I am glad to know that you can open them up and add a different tea light if needed. I am using mine in a swamp scene, hanging from fishing line up above people's heads, so to me, they have just the right glow.... I am not using them to provide any source of light to read or see anything.... just strictly for ambiance like the Blue Bayou restaurant at Disneyland in Pirates ride  Super happy I got some.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I was finally able to get the little black lanterns as well. I bought a case and some gummy chicken feet.


----------



## matrixmom

Oohh....I would like these chickens (roosters) too! Let me know if you find them. at the store 




QUOTE=KrushR;1595179]I'm looking for these lanterns tomorrow night. There are two stores within 15 minutes, so I hope to score big.

Did anyone see these?
http://www.dollartree.com/new-arriv...ith-Wire-Legs-5-frac12-/c653p338255/index.pro
I'm going to look for them as well. I'm betting they're hollow enough to drop a battery-powered LED behind the eyes. A couple of quick coats of black paint or stone coat, and these things'll be friggin' creepy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

One thing to note on the lanterns (or anything on the Dollar Tree website), if you purchase a full case (for the black lanterns, that's 24, I believe), you can ship it to your nearest store and pay $0 shipping but it has to be a full case. It doesn't help if you only want one or two of something, but if you need a pretty good amount, that's something to keep in mind. It will get delivered with their regular truck, so don't wait until the last minute. Just ask the store manager when their normal stock comes in so you know about when to pick it up. They *may* call when it arrives, but may not. Best to know just to be certain. Since you pay when you order, they *cannot* sell it so you don't have to worry about rushing down before they put it on the floor.

We have a couple of charities in our area who do that with cleaning and paper supplies. I asked my sis (she's an Asst. Mgr at our local DT), and she said anything on the website can be sent to the store as long as it's a complete case. Quantities per case vary depending on the item, make sure you check so you're not buying 100 of whatever you want! Partials have to be delivered to your home and the shipping is pretty high.

We're ordering a case of the black lanterns to top a cemetery fence to keep kids from knocking it over in the dark and to provide a path for them to follow, so I verified all this with the sis.

Just an FYI for those who haven't been able to find what you're looking for or who need more than what DT has in stock.


----------



## DavyKnoles

I am so making a trip to our Dollar Tree! The suggestion of those lanterns for the graveyard fence is awesome! Just, in fact, the right touch! Love the Dollar Tree. I just wish that the 99 Cent Store would move all the way south to Florida where I am now. I was looking at home the other day (southern California) on Google Earth, and I noticed that there's a Dollar Tree right across the street from the 99 Cent Store I used to shop in all the time. We didn't have Dollar Tree's in So Cal before I left!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW, I noticed the lantern I put the tin foil in seemed to be experiencing some battery life issues. Hadn't had it on long either. It may turn out that we'll need to buy batteries for them when it comes time for Halloween. The catalog description for the lanterns listed the wrong battery type and said they didn't come with any batteries so don't know if I should feel bad about this or not. It was nice to be able tor turn them on in the store (when they worked) and see the light flickering.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, still no black lanterns at my store. GRRRR. I still don't need 24 of them, lol, so I guess I will keep checking back. (I did, however, check my spring lanterns to make sure they worked, which thankfully, they do.) While I was there, I DID find these awesome tiny little vials in the makeup aisle. They are filled with glitters and other tiny things that you can put on your nails as decoration. Not only are they cute for those who like to do up their nails for holidays...the emptied vials are perfect for any kinds of witch or vampire kits and such for Halloween! One dollar for this many of them is great! I picked up one set, but I may have to go back and get more!


----------



## KrushR

I already bragged in the "buy/find" thread, but I'll put it here too. I went into the Dollar Tree near my house and asked the manager if he had any lanterns. He said "I know a case came in this morning, but we haven't put it out. Let me find it." He grabbed someone else, went into the back and found it after about 5 minutes. He started breaking open the case and asked how many I wanted, and I said "Yep". 

I will say that my first one didn't light. The battery's bottom contact had been pressed all the way down and wasn't making contact with it. I took off the battery cover and pried it up about 1/16", and upon replacing the battery it turned on immediately. I plan on stripping it down, covering it in stone texture spray, and I want to see if red tissue inside will give it a bloody glow. I may need to power up the LED a bit, but I like the fact that these are a buck.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the tip on the battery compartment. Possible that's what is the issue with so many of the other lanterns I and others saw. That or just depleted batteries. Although I have to say I pulled the red tabs out of some (that subsquently didn't work) so the battery should have been protected from drain unless they were really old batteries. A little prying up of the battery contact isn't such a big deal to do.

Please post a photo of your lantern remake. Sounds interesting. BTW since you've been examining the lanterns, could you tell whether you could take out the current tealight?


----------



## Zombiesmash

I stopped by DT on my way home tonight and they had just put out the lanterns. I picked up six.

Also - I found the roosters. They are TINY. About as tall as the lanterns, maybe a bit shorter. There's no way I could see to put a light in one of them or use them as a prop, honestly - although the people here do things that surprise me all the time, haha! Anyway, they were on the knick-knack shelves with all the little statues.


----------



## KrushR

Shame about the roosters. I didn't bother looking at their size, obviously.


----------



## Saki.Girl

wnet to my dollore tree and look what is out whoot 









and they also had these in the garden section









there was the black lanters not very many the 3 i tried did not work but i decided they were to little for me and i will just keep looking at thrift stores for other laterns


----------



## WitchyKitty

My store finally got some black lanterns in. The first one I checked didn't work, but the others I check after that did. I decided to just get two of them to put on hooks on each side of my cemetery walkway by the stairs to the front door for show, since they aren't really bright enough for much else. If it's not pouring rain again this year, I'll pile my jack o lanterns around the bottom under them for a neat little display or something like that, maybe.


----------



## Saki.Girl

not sure if you guys have seen this but for those that have the black lanterns here is a great write up from member on how to take apart and even change the light inside. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/134061-dollar-tree-lantern-break-down.html


----------



## KrushR

Saki.Girl said:


> not sure if you guys have seen this but for those that have the black lanterns here is a great write up from member on how to take apart and even change the light inside.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/134061-dollar-tree-lantern-break-down.html


Hey thanks! I'm going to pick up some textured paint today and see what happens.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I bought several of these Elmo tins:

They are slightly larger than an Altoid container. Some paint,printed images and mod podge later I had these:


----------



## printersdevil

Love em spooky mcwho. Nice job. would make nice gifts.


----------



## LairMistress

*grabby motions* I want some of those faux frosted glass lanterns! They'd be perfect for...a project...muahahaha. Like the rest of you had other plans, right?


----------



## printersdevil

Spooky McWho, were these Elmo tins at Dollar Tree. Are they mints or something else? I have a great idea and need some and they would be great for a buck each.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Yes the tins were at Dollar Tree. They were empty. They were in the baby section of the store.


----------



## NOWHINING

I picked up the black lanters. I really do not know if they light or not. they will be put to use somehow.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for the info. That is cheaper than the Altoids!


----------



## Spooky McWho

Printersdevil let me know if you can't find them and I can see what we have left at my store


----------



## Saki.Girl

have not had a chance to hit but I did see where there is some light up dragon flys that are suppose to be out .


----------



## NOWHINING

okay. come on payday. I wanna go back to the Dollar Tree! I love Dollar Tree! Dont you?


----------



## Saki.Girl

I picked me up some of these today they are about 6 inch tall and they change colorbut you get the idea they also had so huge battery tea candles like 3 times the size of the normal ones. i did not have phone so could not take a pic 









here it is on 




























here it is with the label off


----------



## WitchyKitty

Those are at DT?? I haven't seen them. Now I must hunt for those, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Those are at DT?? I haven't seen them. Now I must hunt for those, lol.


yep just found them today by the candles


----------



## WitchyKitty

Has anyone seen these in stores yet?? Would LOVE a white one...


----------



## WitchyKitty

I see the short, fat ones online...did they have those, too?


----------



## printersdevil

Guess we are all going to hit Dollar Tree!

Love the candles, saki.girl and WitchyKitty.

Those owls are cool. The white owls always make me think of Merlin from King Arthur. I think he is a great wizard.


----------



## Woodsy

Yes I saw those my last trip. The sides are very fabric like. I was thinking of tearing one apart and seeing if I could use it for another purpose.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I see the short, fat ones online...did they have those, too?
> View attachment 193961


i did not see the big ones at mine
have not seen the owls either i want to get a white one too


----------



## WitchyKitty

I really need and owl, lol. I love me my owls!


----------



## Haunted Nana

cool candles Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I really need and owl, lol. I love me my owls!


 been on a owl kick this year and started collecting them


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

NOt Dollar Tree, but I was in 99 cents Only Store today and bought cheesecloth. 2 square yards for a buck each. Got four - May go back for more, because I am thinking I can drape each section from my dining room chandlelier for a cool look. Can't beat the price.


----------



## Saki.Girl

the owls are at my dt i got 2 white ones 

















this is the jumbo tea light


----------



## WitchyKitty

They had some of the owls at my DT...but being coated in tons of glitter, I decided against them. I wish they were just painted normally and not glittered, as I had wanted them so badly. I suppose I may have been able to scrape off all the glitter, but I wasn't sure how they'd end up looking if I did that...
My store still doesn't have the tall or short LED candles.


----------



## lizzyborden

Love those candles and will have to check out the jumbo tea light. I can't believe it's been nearly a month since I've been there.  I think I'm having DT withdrawl. Been saving for store rent and to place an order for inventory so hoping for a huge opening weekend so I can shop again.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh I see the flamingos are on line now anyone seen them in stores I need some


----------



## printersdevil

Someone mentioned the weed barrier material at DT recently. Check out this thread on Prop Building for another idea of how to use it with cheap scene setters. I always have trouble with them ripping. I am going to give this a try outside in the backyard.

Hope this copying of the link to that page with info from Spider Witch works.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/134202-facade-plans-construction.html#post1602316ttp://


----------



## pumpkinpie

Does anyone know if Dollar Tree carrys plastic coins? I see on Pinterest that they had Mardi Gras coins but of course that's all I'm finding ( they don't have any coins on DTs website) ...I'm needing a bunch for my pirates treasure (not worried about color)


----------



## Spooky McWho

Dollar tree does carry the coins they are in with the party favors.


----------



## NOWHINING

I will have to look for them too!


Saki.Girl said:


> yep just found them today by the candles


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome thank u guys so much


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Someone mentioned the weed barrier material at DT recently. Check out this thread on Prop Building for another idea of how to use it with cheap scene setters. I always have trouble with them ripping. I am going to give this a try outside in the backyard.
> 
> Hope this copying of the link to that page with info from Spider Witch works.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/134202-facade-plans-construction.html#post1602316ttp://


if you need a lot go to lows or home depot you can get a big roll for 10.00 that is what I did for the trim of my house


----------



## printersdevil

pumpkln pie, could you spray paint poker chips for coins?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Maybe, do u think they're be cheaper? Our set up will b fairly dark so I'm mainly just need it to resemble the shape of the coins...no one will b up close or touching them


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> Maybe, do u think they're be cheaper? Our set up will b fairly dark so I'm mainly just need it to resemble the shape of the coins...no one will b up close or touching them


I will keep my eye out for some poker chips there was a bunch at salvation army a few weeks ago could have got you 500 for 6.00


----------



## Paint It Black

pumpkinpie, Have you tried looking on Oriental Trading Co.'s online site? They carry gold coins - pirate ones even.


----------



## printersdevil

I see poker chips cheap at thrift stores all the time.


Here's a link to Oriental Trading Companyhttp://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/search/processRequest.do?Ntx=mode%2Bmatchallpartial&Ntk=all&Ns=GROSS_MARGIN|1&Ns=GROSS_MARGIN|1&requestURI=searchMain&N=0&No=0&Ntt=gold+coins


----------



## pumpkinpie

Omg, that's cheap Saki...I'll try and check mine this weekend. Hadn't even thought about OT...duh lol...heading there now


----------



## matrixmom

if you search amazon for plastic gold coins (72 dozen) -- its $38 for 864 coins. its about 50 cents a dozen and they are already gold.....I tried the poker chips, but if they get a little wet, there comes off the gold plus you have to buy cans of gold spray too.....adds to the cost.


----------



## pumpkinpie

The ones on Oriental trading were roughly $6 for 100 not to bad and probably enough for my purposes....I may try to run in party city too see if its cheaper so I don't get stuck with shipping.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Stopped by Dollar Tree today and got lots of goodies. First of all in the kids' toy area, they have a bunch of fantastic light up toys. I got about a dozen light saber looking things, that light up with three different settings, including solid. They come in all colors. I got green, blue, white and pink. They will be perfect to add backlight behind my tombstones, or anywhere I want to draw the eye. I plan to put some (flashing slowly on and off) inside the gothic windows I made from picture frame boxes and tissue paper, to hang in Dracula's scene. Also new are these oversize battery operated tea lights. Perfect for the large PVC candle scene I am working on. (I got a bunch of already cut PVC (like between 2-4 inches in diameter from my friend that was closing her lighting biz). I also bought some light up rubber rings and light up bracelets to put inside my jars in Frankie's Lab. They also have different settings. Oh and I cleaned out the rest of the black lanterns too


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

SWEET! They definitely did NOT have those at my store today. And I thought I was s cool getting the giant tea lights! Love the pillars- And they change colors? YES!!!! Now I have a new hunt to go on....


Saki.Girl said:


> yep just found them today by the candles


----------



## matrixmom

Found those plastic pillar candles with led...very cool. The big tea light? You have to buy the batteries, and I wasnt impressed with light. AND....its glittery.Yuck. 
I also found some ceramic white candle/tea light holders that look the pvc candles everyone cuts and sticks a tealight in. It has a small cross, but if you turn it around and shine near a tombstone - I think it would fantastic. These are also near the candle area.



3pinkpoodles said:


> SWEET! They definitely did NOT have those at my store today. And I thought I was s cool getting the giant tea lights! Love the pillars- And they change colors? YES!!!! Now I have a new hunt to go on....


----------



## Zombiesmash

Found those light sticks 3PP! Thank you for the heads up, that'll be a fun lighting addition. I grabbed a bunch.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Matrix Mom- They ARE glittery, I'll just paint over that bit, they are going inside the oversize PVC candles I am working on. 
Zombiesmash- YAY! They give off a really GREAT light I think. Can't wait to use them.


----------



## im the goddess

3pinkpoodles said:


> Stopped by Dollar Tree today and got lots of goodies. First of all in the kids' toy area, they have a bunch of fantastic light up toys. I got about a dozen light saber looking things, that light up with three different settings, including solid. They come in all colors. I got green, blue, white and pink. They will be perfect to add backlight behind my tombstones, or anywhere I want to draw the eye. I plan to put some (flashing slowly on and off) inside the gothic windows I made from picture frame boxes and tissue paper, to hang in Dracula's scene. Also new are these oversize battery operated tea lights. Perfect for the large PVC candle scene I am working on. (I got a bunch of already cut PVC (like between 2-4 inches in diameter from my friend that was closing her lighting biz). I also bought some light up rubber rings and light up bracelets to put inside my jars in Frankie's Lab. They also have different settings. Oh and I cleaned out the rest of the black lanterns too


I bought some of those light sabers last year to hand out to TOTs. Be careful, the ones I bought had loose batteries. I had to unscrew the battery compartment door and push the batteries back into place before they would work properly.


----------



## offmymeds

Free shipping @ OT for 2 days


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

In ours, I found small decks of Tarot Cards in the toy department. The artwork is pretty nice (especially for $1) and it has all the information you need if you want to try your hand at reading them. I'll try to get pics up later. They're about the size of a standard deck of playing cards (maybe 1/4" narrower). I'll try to get a pic of a few of the cards later.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Elaina M Roberts said:


> In ours, I found small decks of Tarot Cards in the toy department. The artwork is pretty nice (especially for $1) and it has all the information you need if you want to try your hand at reading them. I'll try to get pics up later. They're about the size of a standard deck of playing cards (maybe 1/4" narrower). I'll try to get a pic of a few of the cards later.


I have been watching for those for a year now, lol. My store still hasn't gotten them. I have a couple real sets, but I'd love a few mini sets for decor and such.


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

If you can't find them, let me know. Ours had a bunch because...Bible belt and all...so I could probably snag a few and get them to you.

Here's the pic of a few cards and the back art -


----------



## RCIAG

I need to get in to Dollar Tree for Easter stuff & I plan to buy them out of ALL the flamingoes!!

I have never seen tarot cards at any of my Dollar Tree stores but then I can't say I've been looking. I'll be on the lookout since we aren't anywhere near the Bible Belt.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Elaina M Roberts said:


> If you can't find them, let me know. Ours had a bunch because...Bible belt and all...so I could probably snag a few and get them to you.
> 
> Here's the pic of a few cards and the back art -
> View attachment 194859


those are cool i have them have never looked at them


----------



## scareme

Love the tarot. I'll see if our store has some. I was in looking for dolls. I can't find simple baby dolls. Back to the thrift stores.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

What size are the flamingoes at Dollar Tree?


----------



## pumpkinhead86

RCIAG said:


> I need to get in to Dollar Tree for Easter stuff & I plan to buy them out of ALL the flamingoes!!
> 
> I have never seen tarot cards at any of my Dollar Tree stores but then I can't say I've been looking. I'll be on the lookout since we aren't anywhere near the Bible Belt.


The Bible Belt, that is probably why I haven't seen tarot cards at mine


----------



## pumpkinhead86

Elaina M Roberts said:


> If you can't find them, let me know. Ours had a bunch because...Bible belt and all...so I could probably snag a few and get them to you.
> 
> Here's the pic of a few cards and the back art -
> View attachment 194859


Those are neat!


----------



## RCIAG

Great Pumpkin said:


> What size are the flamingoes at Dollar Tree?


From the website:


> These 12½x7"H pink plastic flamingos stand atop 12" metal legs


They're smaller overall than the generic flamingos you can buy anywhere else.


----------



## printersdevil

Samie, our DT doesn't carry the Tarot cards either.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Going tomorrow to look for tarot cards!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

This is a picture from Hilda's creations...gorgeous I know ...but my question is about the mirror. She has it entitled Dollar Tree Magic Mirror...does anyone remember seeing these? Are they there now (not listed online ). I really want to barnacle one up for my pirates treasure if I can get so lucky to find one...

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## texaslucky

I looked for a mirror like that last week and our DT doesn't have anything like it. If I find one anywhere at other DT, I will pick up two.

I have a list of items that my mom printersdevil is looking for at DT. I used to work at their warehouse and I live near it. Mom is a few miles away and our stores carry different things. I will keep looking. Am going to Dallas soon and will probably check out a few there, too.


----------



## pumpkinpie

texaslucky said:


> I looked for a mirror like that last week and our DT doesn't have anything like it. If I find one anywhere at other DT, I will pick up two.
> 
> I have a list of items that my mom printersdevil is looking for at DT. I used to work at their warehouse and I live near it. Mom is a few miles away and our stores carry different things. I will keep looking. Am going to Dallas soon and will probably check out a few there, too.


Your awesome!!! And if I find them first I'll grab a couple extras too


----------



## Hilda

pumpkinpie said:


> This is a picture from Hilda's creations...gorgeous I know ...but my question is about the mirror. She has it entitled Dollar Tree Magic Mirror...does anyone remember seeing these? Are they there now (not listed online ). I really want to barnacle one up for my pirates treasure if I can get so lucky to find one...
> 
> Thanks again for all the help


Oh gosh. You are TOO sweet!! I just answered your Visitor's Message, then I saw this. I will swing by the one where I purchased this one and see if they have anymore and I'll grab a few if they do. 
Again... Thanks!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Can you tell my enthusiasm to get this thing lol. I'm going to call around today (hubby has the car so I'm stranded but maybe I can locate some). If not I would hugely appreciate it and I'll b glad to reimburse anyone for helping me....you all just blow me away with your kindness and generosity


----------



## Hilda

pumpkinpie said:


> Can you tell my enthusiasm to get this thing lol. I'm going to call around today (hubby has the car so I'm stranded but maybe I can locate some). If not I would hugely appreciate it and I'll b glad to reimburse anyone for helping me....you all just blow me away with your kindness and generosity


I lost my 'killer likes' option. But I wanted to like this, just to let you know, I will happily look for one if you don't find it.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks Hilda

My likes is gone too


----------



## pumpkinpie

Nope, just called them all...no luck here  Deals said they do get them from time to time but currently were out...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Summer Dollar Tree Catalog is out. View at the website. The link to it appears on one of the rotating sections on the main page.

They have a _*web catalog exclusive*_ on the pink Flamingos. Carton of 16 but you can order a minimum of 4. Otherwise they are featured on the website at qty. 16 only.

Pool noodles.

Nickel plated serving trays are featured. I've seen these pretty much year round in my stores.

I've bought the little silver frames they have in the catalog. Use a few of them on my dining bistro tables in my Haunted Hotel last year. One was "Proprietor" but I also had a "Reserved For the Dearly Departed" signs for the tables.

2-pk LED tea lights and LED pillar candle shown.

Gladiolas are featured. Nice for caskets or funeral arrangements.

Foil quilted Car Sunshades can be used for some interesting textures for an industrial use...think Mad Lab.

Battery powered window/door alarm for prop alarms.

Dress Storage Bag for converting into a morgue Body Bag for smaller skeletons and props. 2 ft wide by 54 in. long with zipper. 



On the regular website section (bulk arrivals):
Charms-brand Cotton Candy foil sealed packs. Carnival use? Wonder how long they keep?

Clear plastic table covers in several sizes -- 60 x 90, 70 x 70, 60 x 108. Various uses including facade window glass, cryo tube viewing panels, etc.

Sequined oriental hand held fabric fans.

Bandana's for western themes.

Bamboo tiki torches. Add the little flaming battery operated silk flame torches from Oriental Trading for an inexpensive flaming torch for your haunt. See HF tutorial on this.

Fish netting, natural or green.


More items listed in other sections, like "Garden" has the little black frosted "glass" lanterns with LED tealight and the lantern hook.


----------



## NOWHINING

went to DT today, but did not had the time to really look because I took Silver Lady to the doctor.


----------



## Hilda

I found the mirrors. PM me if anyone is interested in one.


----------



## Hilda

I went in looking for mirrors... and left with a cart full. haha

Look at these!! They are on the shelf right with chips and dip in the snack aisle. They are little plastic salsa holders BUT they just caught my eye and screamed some sort of witch caudron style use... condiments on a buffet? candies on a table? party favor with cello and ribbon? etc....
I had to grab a few!!


----------



## printersdevil

I have a couple of those in my kitchen that we use for salsa and love them. I will check them out tomorrow. They do resemble cauldrons. 
If you here from texas lucky about the mirrors, I am her mom and replied to you about them for us to share. 

Today is her birthday, and I may forget to tell her. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, those are some good ideas for the little "cauldrens." Maybe you could attach some type of handles to them too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great idea on the salsa bowlsi was at st today but just ran in to pick up my case of flamingos and back out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If anyone notices that DT has started to stock their paper Chinese lanterns, please post a heads up in this thread. _I'm looking for a slender cylinder-style lantern_ to hopefully use inside my IV halloween prop (meant for dispensing drinks by IV) to give the illusion of a pumping mechanism. Here's a link to the dispenser over on OT's site. The lantern would go inside the drink container which could accommodate a 5-inch dia. Cylinder lantern. I figure I can adjust the lantern height, which collapses down anyway, but the diameter needs to be small enough to fit inside. Thanks.


Just in way of a followup:

Well still haven't located a 5-inch diameter lantern but picked up a few 6-inch diameter cylinder ones from 99 Cent Only Store last week. If nothing else turns up that will work better, I'm going to try to carefully disassemble the paper lanterns I bought, cut down the top and bottom cardboard to be 5-inches in diameter and trim off the excess width of the accordian folded middle section paper. Then hopefully reattach top, bottom and middle parts. It's got to open and close as it goes up and down so we'll see....


----------



## Hilda

Question!?!
I cannot believe I do not know this already, since I have bought dozens of the black rats at Dollar Tree... but does DT carry the white ones? If they do, did they have both the prone and the sitting up one?

I just got two from a friend in a yard sale haul, and I gave one a makeover. I would LOVE to do it a sitting up partner. Does anyone remember who carried the white rats, and if they saw the sitting up version? I did a little googling, but only came up with the black rats. 
Thanks!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, I don't think DT carried the white rats, only black. At 99-cent-only store, I bought a grey rat once. I have never seen the white rats anywhere.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> Question!?!
> I cannot believe I do not know this already, since I have bought dozens of the black rats at Dollar Tree... but does DT carry the white ones? If they do, did they have both the prone and the sitting up one?
> 
> I just got two from a friend in a yard sale haul, and I gave one a makeover. I would LOVE to do it a sitting up partner. Does anyone remember who carried the white rats, and if they saw the sitting up version? I did a little googling, but only came up with the black rats.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 195573


Hilda
I have two glow in the dark rats you are welcome to have if you want them. I can take pics of them so you can see them tonight


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice paint job Hilda!


----------



## Hilda

Oh thank you PIB and GoS!! 
Awww Saki. That is so sweet. I appreciate the offer, but I think I will look around for a matching white soul-mate for this bloke. I genuinely appreciate it though! 

So the mystery continues... who carried the white rats?  LOL

EDIT: Solved the mystery. Spirit carried this rat in black, gray and white, but only in one position. So I'm off to prime and paint one of the sitting up DT rats white and then match this one. LOL Wish me luck.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I did a quick check of my recent albums looking for one but didn't see any. I think maybe I saw the white lab rats at possibly a Target or Spirit/Halloween City store. You might check Oriental Trading or BuyCostumes. I know they are out there. Not sure about the pose though.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I did a quick check of my recent albums looking for one but didn't see any. I think maybe I saw the white lab rats at possibly a Target or Spirit/Halloween City store. You might check Oriental Trading or BuyCostumes. I know they are out there. Not sure about the pose though.


Thank you for looking. Isn't it funny how we get caught up on a little detail like this? 
I did find that Spirit carried this white rat, but only in one position. So I think I will try matching this one with one of the black sitting up DT rats.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW anyone considering modifying one of the rats for a Mad lab and having an ear growing on it (tissue growth experiment)? Figure you could probably find news stories with photos, have the printouts laying around the lab, if you want to add some realism.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW anyone considering modifying one of the rats for a Mad lab and having an ear growing on it (tissue growth experiment)? Figure you could probably find news stories with photos, have the printouts laying around the lab, if you want to add some realism.


Ohhhhh dear. That is hideous!! ROFL Love it! I think that is what going to happen to the other white rat now. hahahahahaha
I was joking on my FB page, that this rat repaint turned out too adorable and I was going to have to creep the other one up. You just gave me inspiration. LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana

Yup I have boughten the black and gray but have never seen white ones at Dollar Tree


----------



## Haunted Nana

Hilda said:


> I went in looking for mirrors... and left with a cart full. haha
> 
> Look at these!! They are on the shelf right with chips and dip in the snack aisle. They are little plastic salsa holders BUT they just caught my eye and screamed some sort of witch caudron style use... condiments on a buffet? candies on a table? party favor with cello and ribbon? etc....
> I had to grab a few!!
> 
> View attachment 195402


I bought those a couple of years ago and thought the same thing.LOL they are really cute cauldrons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, did you buy any of the bags of ears last year at DOLLAR TREE? Perfect for this project. I'll see if I can repost a photo of them. If not, in my 2013 album page 14 (next to the eyeballs photo in the album).


----------



## Haunted Nana

Hilda said:


> I lost my 'killer likes' option. But I wanted to like this, just to let you know, I will happily look for one if you don't find it.


mines gone too. I want it back


----------



## Shadowbat

Hilda said:


> I went in looking for mirrors... and left with a cart full. haha
> 
> Look at these!! They are on the shelf right with chips and dip in the snack aisle. They are little plastic salsa holders BUT they just caught my eye and screamed some sort of witch caudron style use... condiments on a buffet? candies on a table? party favor with cello and ribbon? etc....
> I had to grab a few!!
> 
> View attachment 195402



These are great. I'm going to have to check ours out to see if they have any.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hilda, did you buy any of the bags of ears last year at DOLLAR TREE? Perfect for this project. I'll see if I can repost a photo of them. If not, in my 2013 album page 14 (next to the eyeballs photo in the album).


Oh yes!! LOL I had to pry open an ingredient jar of them I have on my kitchen shelf! LOLOLOL Yes. Seriously. I've been dipping into my ingredient jars I made last year to make this year's crafts! My 'Gnome Skulls' are almost gone now. Way too funny! I'll have to stock up when the stores are restocked in the fall.


----------



## Hilda

SO WHEN WILL I LEARN?!?!?!?!?!  Spray paint and rubber don't mix!!

Last year, I made a mess of black DT ants when I sprayed them red. Well I forgot... and I was working on some DT rats, giving them a nice little makeover and was LOVING them. Then I forgot and gave one a coat of spray sealer. Now I have a gooey rat. Ugh.
Back to the drawing board....
I think I need a sign by my front door that says... 'Do not SPRAY your rubber crafts!!' 









On the bright side... it's not a total loss. I can chop off the tail and put them in a jar with a_granger's fabulous 'Rat's Tails' label.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh I remember the red ant scenario! Your rat looks great. Wonder if there's something else you can spray over it to correct the situation. Mighty fine looking rat there! The ears, feet and tail look so realistic.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Hilda, WAIT!!! Don't cut off the tails yet. How about using dryer lint over the gummy areas? Pull it across so only a thin layer catches and adds to the paint job you gave it. Just pull lint from the appropriately colored load of laundry, LOL.

Ps. Love your paint job. I've been waiting til I can get to our rats to do something similar.


----------



## Hilda

(stands here) (holding severed rat tail in hand) Oops!! 
hahaha


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Ok, fuzz them still add dark glasses or white eyes to them and make them the 3 blind mice. Lol. That's most kids first horror story!


----------



## Saki.Girl

MC HauntDreams said:


> Ok, fuzz them still add dark glasses or white eyes to them and make them the 3 blind mice. Lol. That's most kids first horror story!


good idea on the mice


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love your mouse makeover!!!!

You could always make another mouse that has underwent testing (make him look deranged) and has since went cannibal...have all them in a cage, 3 rats with bloody stumped tails and one deranged rat can be munching on a tail


----------



## printersdevil

Great idea pumpkinpie!


----------



## Hilda

MC HauntDreams said:


> Ok, fuzz them still add dark glasses or white eyes to them and make them the 3 blind mice. Lol. That's most kids first horror story!





pumpkinpie said:


> Love your mouse makeover!!!!
> 
> You could always make another mouse that has underwent testing (make him look deranged) and has since went cannibal...have all them in a cage, 3 rats with bloody stumped tails and one deranged rat can be munching on a tail


hahahaha I am laughing so hard! You guys crack me up.

You know I was thinking about the Three Blind Mice idea. Classic!! (It is a disturbing little tale once you think about it.) LOLOL
Ohhhhh no. Cannibal rats. LOLOL I was thinking I was making them too cute, and that sure would be a way to kick up the creep factor!! LOL


----------



## Hilda

What's for dinner?! hahahaha (So wrong... and yet so funny.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dressing up as the Farmer's Wife this year Hilda?


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Dressing up as the Farmer's Wife this year Hilda?


haha I did one year!! Now I have to find that picture! ROFL


----------



## Hilda

I'm torn between posting things here that I use Dollar Tree items and make crafts... or posting in the crafts thread. Last year, I put all the things I made out of DT items in the DT thread, but I am not sure which is the proper place. Any suggestions? (Does not matter to me, I just don't want to double post.)

Soooo, to continue the rat saga. I use a black DT sitting rat and painted him white, then finished it into a companion to the grey rat.









Then I gave two black DT rats a makeover sans the spray sealer this time!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dang girl those look great! The gray ones look like they've seen The Mrs. With the Knife and are scared stiff! And I know what you mean about where to post sometimes on things like this. 

I have to say I kind of like it with the store thread because you know you can go there and recreate the project if you like. All DTs basically get the stuff in around the same time. Now could you buy a Spirit rat and do the same thing to it? Sure. And not all stores are nationwide and available to all. I don't hang out much on the crafts section (though I anticipate doing so more when I have some organized space to do my haunt projects) so maybe that's part of my reasoning for liking it with the store thread. It does kind of get lost and forgotten about it there though. 

Suppose we could just try to post product photos, unaltered, on the shopping thread and completed projects under a crafts thread. A mention on the crafts thread where it was bought (so others can locate the same item used and see what it looked like in the store) and a post made on the shopping thread that you did this project and here's the link. 

Whatever is the concensus I'll go along with. Where you lead I will follow.....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW Hilda what paint and color did you use for the rat's ears, nose, feet and tail? It looks like a perfect color choice.


----------



## Hilda

GoS, Thanks for your response! Although, I still don't know where to put things. hahahaha I just posted a potion bottle and the rats tail jar in the main crafts thread, although they were made using all DT items. So I guess it's a coin toss.

Actually, it is three paints. First drybrush with a mixed red + white for a deep pink. Then drybrush white over that. Then the driest brush of medium grey over that. 
If there is interest, I could attempt a how-to on the rats. I do love the little guys. Dry brushing is my new favorite thing in this world!


----------



## printersdevil

Hilda, I love the rats! I also got the mirrors and will get your money on the way for them and postage. I am going to post a pic of them in the PIF because I so appreciate the time that you took to go after these and ship them to me. They are much bigger than I thought and will be great. They may not go in what I intended to use them for, but I have other ideas already! Our DT never has neat stuff like this. Thanks again!


----------



## Hilda

printersdevil said:


> Hilda, I love the rats! I also got the mirrors and will get your money on the way for them and postage. I am going to post a pic of them in the PIF because I so appreciate the time that you took to go after these and ship them to me. They are much bigger than I thought and will be great. They may not go in what I intended to use them for, but I have other ideas already! Our DT never has neat stuff like this. Thanks again!


Oh thanks about the rats. I am glad you got the mirrors. They ARE a PIF. (Simply spontaneously, not officially through the thread. LOL)  
Enjoy them, and thank you for your ideas and Halloween spirit here on HF.


----------



## lizzyborden

For my first secret reaper I cut the head off of one of the DT rats and stuck it onto one of the DT crows. I made a cage for it and wired and hot glued his legs to the perch.

I still have a headless rat roaming around. LOL


----------



## Hilda

lizzy ~ That's a great idea to use one of these spare tail-less rats. Thanks!
"I still have a headless rat roaming around." hahaha He should be pretty easy to catch!


----------



## Paint It Black

Lizzy, I remember seeing photos of that "ratcrow." It was pretty cool.


----------



## Cloe

Great job on the rats, Hilda.


----------



## offmymeds

Saw these this weekend, first time I've ever seen these at DT. They came in brown, red and green.


----------



## Shadowbat

I'm going to slowly start grabbing some of these things now as prizes for the various games we have planned for this years Halloween party.


----------



## printersdevil

Good idea, Shadowbat. I have never started making things this early. I guess I need to start picking up prizes, too.


----------



## Shadowbat

printersdevil said:


> Good idea, Shadowbat. I have never started making things this early. I guess I need to start picking up prizes, too.



Yeah, we a bunch of games and activities planned for this year. It'll just be easier to spend a few bucks here and there as opposed to buying a bunch all at once. Also takes some of the time pressure off when certain things are already done.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I want to find more of the fortune telling cards


----------



## Hilda

Saki.Girl said:


> I want to find more of the fortune telling cards


I haven't found them in any of our stores yet either. Bummer. What aisle should I be looking in again?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> I haven't found them in any of our stores yet either. Bummer. What aisle should I be looking in again?


I found the one pair I have in toy isal this weekend I will hit a few others if I find any I will buy a bunch for people here


----------



## offmymeds

I have not seen any Tarot cards here either.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I had bought one or two packs of the DT tarot cards a year or two ago. I'll probably stop in later this week and will check my store for you guys. I think when I bought mine they were in an aisle with clown-type items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

offmymeds said:


> Saw these this weekend, first time I've ever seen these at DT. They came in brown, red and green.
> 
> View attachment 196219
> View attachment 196220


Hey, those are the same aliens (on left) that 99 Cent Only Stores carried!!!....Although I see these DT ones have some "light up" feature now. I bought one in green and one in brown a year or two ago, don't remember red. I haven't noticed these yet at my DT. It's interesting that both stores frequently get in the same or similar items over a few years.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Dollar tree now has this caution tape. It is the width of scotch tape. I thought it may be of use to anyone doing miniature scenes.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh that tape would look great on an invitation too. I need some of that


----------



## Shadowbat

That tape could be used for so many things.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the photo of the tape Spooky McWho. That's a small enough item that I probably would have overlooked it in the store. What department did you find it in? 

My mind went immediately to invites for a halloween party as well. Maybe as a strip on the flap of the sealed invite. Also like it for a murder mystery dinner party on invites or perhaps a party favor "from the kitchen at the murder scene" ie. a cupcake or cookie individually packaged and sealed with the tape.


----------



## scaringyou

On the alien 3 pack, in case people didn't notice there are 2 different aliens. One with pointy ears and larger eyes, one without ears and slit-like eyes. Consequently, there are 2 different packs.

1) With 1 pointy-eared alien and 2 no-ear aliens
2) With 1 no-eared alien and 2 pointy-eared aliens

So depending on which style of alien you like more, you can get more of those by picking the right pack.

With the light-up aliens, the brown one has a red led in the head that doesn't really look good. The green one has a led in it's chest that looks like a gem and looks decent, and the red one I don't know what lights up. I tried a half-dozen of them with none lighting up before I gave up. And yes, I removed the tabs on the 5 that weren't already removed.

There was only one roll of crime scene tape left in my store and it was in the toy aisle near the gag stuff (golf ball broken window, joy buzzer, spilled mustard, etc)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up on the tape. I found 1 left in the area where they had the kids school supplies in my store (probably an errant placing). At first I thought they were otherwise all sold out; however, found a hanging strip of them in the crafts area, with the cutout wooden boards you paint, etc. Picked up a few more. I know if I try looking for these later for a project or invites, I probably won't find them or they'll cost $3 a piece. Then as I was headed to the cash register saw they had a whole display of them on hanging strips on one of the small shelving units at the front of the store. So I think your chances of finding them now are pretty good if you look for them in several store areas.

You get 100 feet of printed crime tape BTW. For inquiring minds, the text: *WARNING*: CRIME SCENE DO NOT CROSS, is about 9-1/4 inches long. The blank yellow tape on either side is about 2-3/8. It's 3/4-inch wide tape. Not super sticky so you can probably reposition somewhat easily. At 9-1/4 inches long for the message I'm thinking invites are out unless maybe wrapped around the front and inside of the card or something like that. If you are doing a scavenger hunt or a murder mystery, I could see putting clues inside a large manilla envelope and using the tape on the flap. A tyvek type envelope would probably allow you to remove it and put it back on.

My store had their luau stuff on the shelves (netting, grass skirts), pool noodles, saw bamboo tiki lanterns back in the floral area along with those fabric sequined Chinese fans. The fans now do not come in a plastic box. Just a small printed label hanging tag and they were hanging on hooks in my store. Saw a few colors but not many in stock. Guess they've been popular.

I did not find any tarot cards. I'm pretty sure these were an old item and if you find any they are unsold stock from before, so grab them if you need them.


----------



## MummyOf5

I was in a DT the other day and they had a few of the black fans. I didn't find any of the Tarot cards tho.


----------



## Hilda

Hey. I don 't mean to double post... Saki and I posted our candle makeovers on the crafts thread BUT I thought I would go ahead and put it here too, because those of you that shop Dollar Tree and don't follow the crafts thread might want to grab some of the candles and make your own. I grabbed four more, and am going to make some with vodou symbols on them too. Ohhhh spooky goodness and cheap. How can you beat that?!?!

Just print a spooky image out on a piece of vellum, trim to size, and mod podge on the glass.


----------



## MummyOf5

Love the candles


----------



## -V-

Hi--
just a quick comment on the plain black battery-operated flicker lanterns that DT has--been seeing lots of them lately. I noticed the comments on how a lot of them don't work when you pull the little clear plastic tag that isolates the battery. I've learned that if you press up on the battery cover a little, as if you were trying to seat the battery + cover 'deeper' in the lantern, then they'll light up just fine. No battery contact instability with operation, though I haven't really run mine for all that long. 

Been seeing the crime scene scotch tape near the registers and also on some endcaps, so do check there. 

Never have seen the tarot cards. Boo. 

Those candles look great.


----------



## im the goddess

V and ClayDweller, welcome to the forum


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

This isn't something you can buy from DT, but...ours just recently condensed their artificial flower section now that spring has sprung and they were going to throw away a 16.5" X 48" piece of the green floral foam that sits on the shelves. I now have one in my garage that'll get turned into 4 strips of a haunted garden (I wanted something that could stack for storage, so this way I can stick the flowers in during set up but store them separately)  If you know someone who works there, or contact the store manager to see if they're getting rid of one of theirs, you might be able to pick one up for free. This one wasn't too terribly holey and you just can't beat free


----------



## MummyOf5

Elaina M Roberts said:


> This isn't something you can buy from DT, but...ours just recently condensed their artificial flower section now that spring has sprung and they were going to throw away a 16.5" X 48" piece of the green floral foam that sits on the shelves. I now have one in my garage that'll get turned into 4 strips of a haunted garden (I wanted something that could stack for storage, so this way I can stick the flowers in during set up but store them separately)  If you know someone who works there, or contact the store manager to see if they're getting rid of one of theirs, you might be able to pick one up for free. This one wasn't too terribly holey and you just can't beat free


I think a piece of peg board could be used to do this too


----------



## Elaina M Roberts

MummyOf5 said:


> I think a piece of peg board could be used to do this too


I tried a piece of peg board (have one for another project) but the stems I'm using were way too thick  Was going to buy some cheap styrofoam, but this was free, so..yay


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Dollar Tree's got some nice jar options available right now. I just bought these today to use in my potion bottle project. Unfortunately, no sign of the Tarot cards or caution tape at my DT though.


----------



## im the goddess

Nice jars Echo


----------



## Blarghity

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, so... one of my three local DTs recently put out summer lighting options. Along with the little LED lanterns, they also put out battery operated LED light strands. They have a 2-cell AA battery pack with switch and 10 5mm LEDs with parallel wiring. With some extra wire to provide distance between the units, I can convert one of them into three LED/PVC spotlights (2 w/3 LEDs, 1 w/4 LEDs) running off the battery pack. Nice thing is, they're prewired in parallel, so I just need to cut them into groups and wire in connectors. There be a tutorial for the spotlights on the site; up to four 5mm LEDs can be placed in the same space as the single 10mm LED suggested in the tutorial.

I also found color changing LED candles - a color changing flicker LED in the base and a yellow flicker LED for the flame at the top. I take these, cut them down and add another yellow or amber flicker LED from a standard LED votive, so I have 3 flicker LEDs to simulate a small but vigorous flame instead of a candle. They look real nice in those plastic pumpkins that come with the night light fixture mounted in them.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmm...I like the second jar in that picture, I may have to keep an eye open for those at my store. It looks like it would work great for more potion/ingredient jars. So far, mine only has carried the last, simple mason jar with the metal lid. (which unfortunately, sold out.)


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Hope you find them, WitchyKitty! There were only a few of those second jars when I went, and I almost missed them in the mix of glass jars on the shelf, but they certainly should work very well for storing potion ingredients.


----------



## moonbaby345

Spooky McWho said:


> Dollar tree now has this caution tape. It is the width of scotch tape. I thought it may be of use to anyone doing miniature scenes.


Checked 2 DT's yesterday for this tape and nothingI don't know if my DT's are slower than some others on bringing merchandise or I just missed my chance and they got sold out or they just took them away.I would have liked to use for when I send out Halloween cards this year.


----------



## pumpkinpie

So I just learned this today....did u know DT has extensions,ponys and wig bands???

I was shocked!!!! I knew they had the kid versions in all the bright colors but check this out...these can come in handy with skellys, beards, costumes...
I can't wait to see if my store has them...

Here's just 2 of the videos I saw
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fNY1dkieh_k

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=igGdEuCNnlU


----------



## Always Wicked

i will be going to my DT on friday to look for these items.. thanks for sharing everyone...


----------



## Saki.Girl

pumpkinpie said:


> So I just learned this today....did u know DT has extensions,ponys and wig bands???
> 
> I was shocked!!!! I knew they had the kid versions in all the bright colors but check this out...these can come in handy with skellys, beards, costumes...
> I can't wait to see if my store has them...
> 
> Here's just 2 of the videos I saw
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fNY1dkieh_k
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=igGdEuCNnlU


hum I would like to find some of these I looked on there web site and nothing


----------



## im the goddess

pumpkinpie said:


> So I just learned this today....did u know DT has extensions,ponys and wig bands???
> 
> I was shocked!!!! I knew they had the kid versions in all the bright colors but check this out...these can come in handy with skellys, beards, costumes...
> I can't wait to see if my store has them...
> 
> Here's just 2 of the videos I saw
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fNY1dkieh_k
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=igGdEuCNnlU


Nothing on their website. Are the videos recent? (just saw, one video day Dec 13.
I want those too.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I think they're fairly recent. The only reason I looked for them was I had recently seen an HF members pirate skelly to which they mentioned using bagged hair from the dollar store vs a wig (btw it looked amazing). So that led me to the website (no luck there not even in toys)...so then I hit YouTube knowing if they were available someone would make a video...

It might b one of those products that we don't all get, I guess if my little store doesn't ill make my family scour St Louis and Tulsa..


----------



## RCIAG

Mine had those. I used one on my Sunny & Scare prop from Grandin Road. It wasn't candy colored either, it was straight, black, & perfect for "Scare." The hair she came with was black, curly & skimpy so I just covered it with the fall. I also bought some peel & stick moustaches there so "Sunny" had a moustache like the real Sonny & "Scare" had real straigh, black hair like Cher.


----------



## im the goddess

pumpkinpie said:


> I think they're fairly recent. The only reason I looked for them was I had recently seen an HF members pirate skelly to which they mentioned using bagged hair from the dollar store vs a wig (btw it looked amazing). So that led me to the website (no luck there not even in toys)...so then I hit YouTube knowing if they were available someone would make a video...
> 
> It might b one of those products that we don't all get, I guess if my little store doesn't ill make my family scour St Louis and Tulsa..


Let me know if you see them pumpkinpie. I would like some for skeletons. I just found them on ebay for 9.99. I think I'll pass on the ebay ones.



RCIAG said:


> Mine had those. I used one on my Sunny & Scare prop from Grandin Road. It wasn't candy colored either, it was straight, black, & perfect for "Scare." The hair she came with was black, curly & skimpy so I just covered it with the fall. I also bought some peel & stick moustaches there so "Sunny" had a moustache like the real Sonny & "Scare" had real straigh, black hair like Cher.


I bet they looked great.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've bought Calypso 60-in long hair braids from 99 Cent and recently think I saw them at my DT as well. The hair pieces in the videos posted above I don't think I've seen yet. I usually take a run thru the beauty dept though for things like fake nails, eyelashes, and the long hair so will keep a look out. In the meantime here's what the packaging of the Calypso product looks like.









\
}


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've bought Calypso 60-in long hair braids from 99 Cent and recently think I saw them at my DT as well. The hair pieces in the videos posted above I don't think I've seen yet. I usually take a run thru the beauty dept though for things like fake nails, eyelashes, and the long hair so will keep a look out. In the meantime here's what the packaging of the Calypso product looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> }


dang those are so cool we do not have a 99 cent store here  that would be perfect for my gypse i want to do 
i need to go check out our dt store for the other wigs


----------



## Always Wicked

Spooky McWho said:


> I have had good luck finding some things this past week at my local dollar tree. I found these growing zombie body parts that glow in the dark. I have used the glowing grow insects in my lab and these really glow under black light.


I have those at mine also.. Will be making a weekly trip to pick up a few ea time to have plenty on hand for future !thx for the heads up abt them .. This





















is what I picked up today


----------



## Always Wicked

Saki.Girl said:


> Any one seen the flamingos yet I need a bunch of them


I saw some today


----------



## im the goddess

Ya'll are killing me with the hair. We don't have a 99 cent store here. Dollar Trees all over though. I need hair for skeletons, and have been looking at halloween wigs online. I just don't wan t to pay what they are asking.


----------



## pumpkinpie

im the goddess said:


> Ya'll are killing me with the hair. We don't have a 99 cent store here. Dollar Trees all over though. I need hair for skeletons, and have been looking at halloween wigs online. I just don't wan t to pay what they are asking.



It's supposed to be in Dollar Trees too (online there are several posts and videos about DT having all kinds of hair)now just got to find a store that has it...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Another thing to try if you can't find the cheap hair at DT is mohair hair (I hope I have that right) its used by makeup artists, looks unbelievable and isn't too pricy. It comes in what looks like braids/dreadlocks and u just take what u want and glue it down....this is my first choice if I don't find the DT stuff.

Oh it comes in several natural colors and doesn't have the fake sheen


----------



## pumpkinpie

http://www.mehron.com/Crepe_Hair_p/120.htm

Watch the video

But fyi with shipping its cheaper on eBay


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Gosh! I need to go to DT!!! I love this thread!


----------



## matrixmom

There are these new changing LED tea lights that have dragonflies,butterflies on top of them. The insect is removable.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I just put these out in our store and couldn't wait to share. A four pack of syringe pens for a dollar is such a super deal!


----------



## Blarghity

those hair braids.... I want to get one, connect one end to a patch of fake skin, and make it part of a costume for a serial killer who strangles his victims with a braid of hair scalped from a previous victim...

Gah, and now I have a whole haunted trail scheme themed on that concept percolating in my brain...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spooky McWho said:


> I just put these out in our store and couldn't wait to share. A four pack of syringe pens for a dollar is such a super deal!



Now I want to look for those pens! 25 cents a piece not bad. I wouldn't hand them out (too many kids in our area for ToTing goodie bags) but they'd make great writing instruments for halloween parties when people need to fill out forms....like that Movie party game where people went around and tried to ID movie titles from their stripped down posters. If you were doing a hospital themed party, signing a guest list with would be perfect.

Just when you thought you had all you wanted from Dollar Tree.....


----------



## MummyOf5

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just when you thought you had all you wanted from Dollar Tree.....


Like that would ever happen


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Dropped by my DT and no joy on the pens or wigs. Didn't see anything I needed. Can't say I leave DT very often without picking up at least one item.

They did have a few new expanding animals I hadn't seen before, you know the ones you put in water and they grow 600%. What caught my eye this time was the brownish crocodile (or maybe it was an alligator). May have come in green as well, don't recall for sure. If you have a really large empty aquarium large enough to use, one of those in there would be pretty cool. If those things are 10 inches they would grow to what a maximum of 5 feet? Really? And if you could some how use a submersible yellow/green/red LED for it's eyes, that would be really cool. Has anyone picked up a gator yet and tried it out in your bathtub? Wondering if he is flexible enough to bend the tail around his body for example to make him fit in a shorter container? I have some of the grow snakes but haven't had the set up yet to use them. 

I suppose you could create a little black plastic lined pond area near a walkway and keep a croc/gator hydrated there. Assume if it were lying in a few inches of water it would keep them stable and not halt any shrinking.


----------



## Hilda

Ohhh cool ideas for the growing alligator GoS!!

I ran into DT yesterday literally ten minutes before my son's b'day party at the indoor playground place to grab some more stuff for goody bags... (Who am I kidding. That was the excuse to the hubby. LOL Since we were right there, I wanted to run in to see if they had those braids.) hahaha
Anyhoo. No braids, but I did grab a handful of hair and this little gal. I can make her into something. Right? LOL















But dangit!! I forgot to look for the syringe pens!


----------



## ondeko

Hilda said:


> Ohhh cool ideas for the growing alligator GoS!!
> 
> I ran into DT yesterday literally ten minutes before my son's b'day party at the indoor playground place to grab some more stuff for goody bags... (Who am I kidding. That was the excuse to the hubby. LOL Since we were right there, I wanted to run in to see if they had those braids.) hahaha
> Anyhoo. No braids, but I did grab a handful of hair and this little gal. I can make her into something. Right? LOL
> 
> View attachment 198323
> View attachment 198324
> 
> 
> But dangit!! I forgot to look for the syringe pens!


You could make a tiny Fiji mermaid for a side show/carneval theme.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I thought "Fiji Mermaid," too! Of course, I have carnival themed brain right now.


----------



## printersdevil

That would make a great Figi Mermaid. I looked for those dolls and they don't carry them any more. Maybe they will restock. 

Love the idea of the croci-gator in the tub.


----------



## Hilda

That's it!!! 
As I stood there, I was thinking that I should grab her... but I couldn't remember why. LOL It was because I have seen some of your Figi Mermaids on here and that registered somewhere back in my brain! That is too funny.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That mermaid doll is pretty cool. Don't recall ever seeing that. Definitely can see letting her hair loose, giving her a scary paint job and some new body wear and throwing her into a fiji mermaid liquid specimen jar for a carnival sideshow exhibit.


----------



## printersdevil

Or she can be corpsed and look really cool. I fell in love with the one that Lady Sherry got in a recent reap.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

For those of you searching for hair, we usually find those jumbo braids at Dollar General or Family Dollar. They're a steal!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ZOMG i need to go to Dollar tree great finds!!


----------



## matrixmom

Thanks Hilda...I have been looking for 2 dolls like that! Will have to run into DT AGAIN!!



Hilda said:


> Ohhh cool ideas for the growing alligator GoS!!
> 
> I ran into DT yesterday literally ten minutes before my son's b'day party at the indoor playground place to grab some more stuff for goody bags... (Who am I kidding. That was the excuse to the hubby. LOL Since we were right there, I wanted to run in to see if they had those braids.) hahaha
> Anyhoo. No braids, but I did grab a handful of hair and this little gal. I can make her into something. Right? LOL
> 
> View attachment 198323
> View attachment 198324
> 
> 
> But dangit!! I forgot to look for the syringe pens!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

NOWHINING said:


> I brought these eyes shadows for my Halloween Makeup kit. I favor the white eye shadow when I want to pale out or be bit sparkly.


That white shadow is fantastic. I bought some for my dragon fairy makeup that I wore to Scarborough Ren Fest this year, and layered it over the scales. It was soo shimmery and sparkly. Better than some of the glitters I've tried, in my opinion.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I bought a bunch from DT today!

Right now, our had black plastic trays/plates and bowls, and small black ceramic pots (for plants.) 

I also bought some big, fake plastic lollipops in the gag/favor section.

They also had more black, round, LED lights, so I snagged all they had. They had black and purple streamers, so I stocked up on those. Then I snagged some foam board in black and white to create a marquee and a couple of arrows for the carnival.


----------



## offmymeds

I used some of those growing alligators. they really don't get that big. I think there is 2 or 3 in this jar.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Offmymeds, those gators still look pretty good in your display even if they don't get bigger than that. What kind of jar is that (guess I'm asking what was in it before)? Looks bigger than a pretzel container I have from Big Lots. ....hmmm. Pickled gator.


----------



## Hilda

I'm playing around with the mermaid doll. Just messing around. I took off her head, cut off her nose, pushed in her chest and was trying to fashion some kind of ribcage. 
My husband came home tonight from work and picked it up off the table, and said 'I am beginning to worry about you'.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Hilda said:


> I'm playing around with the mermaid doll. Just messing around. I took off her head, cut off her nose, pushed in her chest and was trying to fashion some kind of ribcage.
> My husband came home tonight from work and picked it up off the table, and said 'I am beginning to worry about you'.


LOL took him long enough right??LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL. Yep, when the wife starts eyeing the kid's toys, takes perfectly good dolls and mutilates them, and makes them look frightening, something spooky is going on with her. We know it's called Halloween but others might not!


----------



## offmymeds

GOS, not sure what was in the jar before....could have been those huge pickles? lol

Hilda, that is hilarious!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Hadn't seen these before. 3 styles. All I could think was bottle of pickles fairies - is that too evil??! Lol


----------



## MummyOf5

I've been looking for those.


----------



## Always Wicked

Picked these up in multiples today


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Remember those black lanterns everyone was after? I got some, and I used them on Saturday at my daughter's Harry Potter Party. Also used the silver platters and plastic silver silverware from DT on the tables. Here's a link with some photos of the event: *http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/134946-harry-potter-party-going-all-out-2.html*

And here are the lanterns in action:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

What a great look 3PP!! Nice use of Dollar Tree items. I love the look of the lanterns in the sky and they glowed nicely. _Everything_ looks fantastic. Haven't looked at your photo link yet but in case it's not clear from that since this was clearly an outdoor event curious what your "walls" were? Were they part of your house, a fence or panels maybe?

Hope she had a happy Bday!

Ah man, just looked through your linked to thread and wish I could have had a birthday party like that as a kid...or even went to one! Beautiful job. Loved the wand shop too. Very special, woodsie and in keeping with Harry. And the golden snitches would be a favorite treat of mine. I was one of those adults who read all the books when they came out.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks GOS 

The walls are our 6 foot high backyard fence, with scene setters staple gunned onto them. I loved the wand shop too.... Under the thick trumpet vine arbor was the perfect spot. Thanks for checking out the party link and for the comments. I am STILL cleaning up and putting stuff neatly back into my Halloween bins today. Ah the aftermath of it all!


----------



## MummyOf5

Very nice job on the party! My kids would love that too and they are all middle school/high school age and older!


----------



## Always Wicked

that was totally awesome 3pp!!!!!!!! i am still search of the laterns..


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks Mummy and Wicked! I thin even adults would have had fun at this event  I know I sure did!!!!


----------



## LairMistress

I don't know why the mobile app couldn't find this thread two days ago, when I was looking for it. I posted on another thread, but in case people missed it...

Our DT finally restocked cheesecloth! I don't know if all stores were low on it or what, but I seem to recall people saying that they had a hard time finding it last year. Our store had it on clip strips in their kitchen utensil section.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Your dt has cheese cloth?! Jealous!


----------



## Hilda

I'm kinda bumming because I started a project and need a few grass skirts (the straw colored ones). This year our DT only has green plasticy grass skirts. Ugh. I need a couple of them, and I went to Party City and they want $9 and up for grass skirts. BLEEP!

Are you guys finding the straw colored skirts at your Dollar Trees? If so, I'll cast my net wider, and visit some in other areas. I really wanted to do this project. Thanks!


----------



## BiggieShawty

Hilda said:


> I'm kinda bumming because I started a project and need a few grass skirts (the straw colored ones). This year our DT only has green plasticy grass skirts. Ugh. I need a couple of them, and I went to Party City and they want $9 and up for grass skirts. BLEEP!
> 
> Are you guys finding the straw colored skirts at your Dollar Trees? If so, I'll cast my net wider, and visit some in other areas. I really wanted to do this project. Thanks!


I have only seen the natural straw colored ones and the green plastic ones at my dollar tree locally. I have been preparing for a luau birthday party so visited 4 or 5 stores in my area. I would say that they no longer have the colored ones. Any way to dye the natural straw ones to the colors you need?


----------



## printersdevil

Hilda, how many do you need? I am headed to Dollar Tree and will check. I am confused and want to be sure. You want the natural colored straw ones. Right? Let me know and I will pick them up for you if they have them. Sending a PM to you. If you want, email me and I will get it immediately. I will wait until later today or morning if necessary to check on them.


----------



## BiggieShawty

Hilda said:


> I'm kinda bumming because I started a project and need a few grass skirts (the straw colored ones). This year our DT only has green plasticy grass skirts. Ugh. I need a couple of them, and I went to Party City and they want $9 and up for grass skirts. BLEEP!
> 
> Are you guys finding the straw colored skirts at your Dollar Trees? If so, I'll cast my net wider, and visit some in other areas. I really wanted to do this project. Thanks!


OOPS! I thought you were asking for straw colored (in different colors) skirts. Yes, I have seen the natural straw color at all of my DT locally.


----------



## printersdevil

I had to read the post twice to see what she needed, but then realized what she was making. Hilda, just sent you a PM and email. I got them for you. Just need an address to mail them to and you will be on the way to owning Cousin It.


----------



## printersdevil

I just came from two DT (on in Texas and the other right over the border in Oklahoma) looking for grass skirts and some other things. Both had the small hair extensions. These are not the big falls that someone posted by like these Hilda got recently. They were in the toy section mixed in with the bright colored ones. I picked up 4 of the dark brown ones and 4 of the dark brownish auburn ones. They also had black and a blonde that didn't look quite as light as those Hilda posted. They have not had them but have quite a few right now.




Hilda said:


> Ohhh cool ideas for the growing alligator GoS!!
> 
> I ran into DT yesterday literally ten minutes before my son's b'day party at the indoor playground place to grab some more stuff for goody bags... (Who am I kidding. That was the excuse to the hubby. LOL Since we were right there, I wanted to run in to see if they had those braids.) hahaha
> Anyhoo. No braids, but I did grab a handful of hair and this little gal. I can make her into something. Right? LOL
> 
> View attachment 198323
> View attachment 198324
> 
> 
> But dangit!! I forgot to look for the syringe pens!


----------



## Hilda

Oh you folks are the best!! 
I just sent you a pm as well PrintersDevil! I stopped in two more DTs in our area... and no straw type grass skirts. Just the green fabric type ones. I was bummed, and then check in here... Yay!
Thank you! Thank you!
Have I mentioned lately how much I love HF?!  The absolutely nicest people on here.


----------



## printersdevil

Dang, I meant to look for these candles today. How big are they? Or better yet, how big does the image need to be to go on it like you and Saki did? I want a few for fortune teller tables. 




Hilda said:


> Hey. I don 't mean to double post... Saki and I posted our candle makeovers on the crafts thread BUT I thought I would go ahead and put it here too, because those of you that shop Dollar Tree and don't follow the crafts thread might want to grab some of the candles and make your own. I grabbed four more, and am going to make some with vodou symbols on them too. Ohhhh spooky goodness and cheap. How can you beat that?!?!
> 
> Just print a spooky image out on a piece of vellum, trim to size, and mod podge on the glass.
> 
> View attachment 196567


----------



## printersdevil

Those are amazing. I agree with Saki, these would be awesome on all our fortune tellers. I am going to check in the Dallas area and see if they have them.






Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've bought Calypso 60-in long hair braids from 99 Cent and recently think I saw them at my DT as well. The hair pieces in the videos posted above I don't think I've seen yet. I usually take a run thru the beauty dept though for things like fake nails, eyelashes, and the long hair so will keep a look out. In the meantime here's what the packaging of the Calypso product looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> }


----------



## LairMistress

Honestly, I'm not sure that I've ever seen it at our local store before. I just moved here a few years ago. Where I lived before, our DT carried it now and then, but I regularly got mine at a store called 99 Cents Only. They always had it (unless I bought out the stock, haha). I remember people saying that they had a hard time finding it at DT, so I was hoping that all stores are carrying it again.



LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Your dt has cheese cloth?! Jealous!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks to whoever mentioned the cheesecloth and how to find it near the kitchen items. I bought 4 packages today, and probably should have gotten more. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil

Cheese cloth at DT? How did I miss this? How much is in the package? 

I will head back tomorrow to check it out and pick up some. Is it hanging in the kitchen area?

I know that there was something else there I wanted to look for. I need to make a list on my phone of things to check for while there!


----------



## LairMistress

It's 36 in by 54 in. I forget how big the packs are at Walmart, but I want to say it's very similar size wise. Theirs cost more, of course!

Glad I could help, and at our store, they were on a clip strip near the kitchen utensils. I snapped a quick pic to give you an idea of the color of the packaging.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for the photo! I am Dollar Tree bound again tomorrow on the hunt!


----------



## Hilda

Dang it! I forgot to look for the syringe pens AGAIN! 
Ohhhh cheesecloth....
Guess I'm going back again too.


----------



## Hilda

printersdevil said:


> Dang, I meant to look for these candles today. How big are they? Or better yet, how big does the image need to be to go on it like you and Saki did? I want a few for fortune teller tables.


The candles are 8 inches tall. I was printing either 5xu7 images and trimming them down a tiny bit, or 4x6 and using as is.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

That photo of the cheesecloth is so helpful! Our DT is right by a WalMart, too, so if I can't find it at one, I can find it at another.


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool I will have to look for it too


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks for the photo. It is so much easier to find when you know what it looks like. LOL

Hilda, thanks for the size dimensions. I keep forgetting to look at the candles and everything I see a picture I think would be good, I have not been sure what size to print. You rock---agajn!


----------



## printersdevil

Here are the two colors of hair extensions I picked up from Dollar Tree. They also them that are black, redder and blonde ones.


----------



## Always Wicked

I picked up a red hair extension but couldn't find the braids - I'm also collecting the green tiki faced neon cups for setting up a glow in the dark bar pirate area - picked up one bag of cheesecloth ...


----------



## LairMistress

I don't know if all Wal-mart stores are merchandised the same way, but ours only had cheesecloth in the craft section. I have never found it in the kitchen section at ours, for some reason. It's in plastic packages similar to the DT cheesecloth, but I believe there were pictures on their packs.



LoveAndEyeballs said:


> That photo of the cheesecloth is so helpful! Our DT is right by a WalMart, too, so if I can't find it at one, I can find it at another.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

I live in Florida, on the East Coast. Just curious. Do they sell any Halloween related items in the store that anyone knows of?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TheScary_Jackolantern, they sure do. For a good look at what they've carried in the past, do a search of previous years' threads and start looking at posts in the late summer time. If you check out my shopping albums each year, I identified items by store so you can easily see what came from Dollar Tree, but that's just a smaller sampling of what people found in their stores.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

Ghost of Spookie said:


> TheScary_Jackolantern, they sure do. For a good look at what they've carried in the past, do a search of previous years' threads and start looking at posts in the late summer time. If you check out my shopping albums each year, I identified items by store so you can easily see what came from Dollar Tree, but that's just a smaller sampling of what people found in their stores.


Okay, thank you. I'll take a look around. Just name a few things that I might find if I was to go into one, just so I have an idea. I'll take a look at your shopping albums as well.  Thanks for getting back to me on this.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK: rats, bones, livers, hearts, brains, eyeballs, creepy cloth, halloween partyware....


----------



## wdragon209

For those who bought the cheesecloth recently, how many yards is it? I'm unable to go myself so I'm sending someone else to get it for me, and I just want to make it easy for him.


----------



## Paint It Black

wdragon209 said:


> For those who bought the cheesecloth recently, how many yards is it? I'm unable to go myself so I'm sending someone else to get it for me, and I just want to make it easy for him.


36 inches x 54 inches in each package


----------



## wdragon209

Paint It Black said:


> 36 inches x 54 inches in each package


Thank you. Now I know how many I can tell my helper to get.


----------



## Hilda

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> I live in Florida, on the East Coast. Just curious. Do they sell any Halloween related items in the store that anyone knows of?


Hi ScaryJOL! They slowly start putting things out on endcaps in late summer. As GofS said, they have body parts which are great for making other things with. Their little black crows and rrubber rats are a must have! And everything is a just $1. I just bulked up some of their foam tombstones. Depending on the store, by the time the season is in full swing, they will have a large display full of tons of great small decor.... lenticular photos, small skellies, little lanterns, Oh rubber bats!! 
Yup... you walk in for one thing and leave with a cart full every time.  Trust us. 

Oh and here's a link to what some of us have done with items from DT. 
(I also sent this in a pm, in case you don't check back here.)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/134603-dollar-tree-crafts.html


----------



## Hilda

Oh I finally found the syringe pens!! Yay! Thank you to whomever posted about them first! 

I got a bunch of neat stuff yesterday... twine, rope, vinegar bottle to make a potion bottle, more hair extensions, pool noodles... Oh I can't even remember it all. BUT the thing I wanted to tell you is... that I spotted mesh bags of smooth rocks similar to these I used to make Witches Runes. (These pictured were from Michaels and were about $3 for the bag of rocks.) 
As soon as i saw the bags in DT, I was like... Oh dangit! hahahaha

Just wanted to share that idea with you.


----------



## printersdevil

I found those rocks last week, too, Hilda. I bought three packages at $1 each and have enough for three sets of Runes in three different sizes. Did you use paint, paint pens or what to make the symbols? Yours look great, BTW.


----------



## Hilda

printersdevil said:


> I found those rocks last week, too, Hilda. I bought three packages at $1 each and have enough for three sets of Runes in three different sizes. Did you use paint, paint pens or what to make the symbols? Yours look great, BTW.


hahaha Sorry if I missed your post about that PD!! Talk about thinking alike. Huh? LOL I was excited to find them there. Just in case I think of anything else I could use them for. Yes, I used white (finer tip) paint paint. I did have to go over the design several times, to get the white to pop.


----------



## printersdevil

I hope I can pull these off. I have the chart for the symbols 23 of them. I will be able to have 3 sets. Will probably keep one and use several in Reapers or PIFs.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Went to a DT in a different state (went to Mall of America!) and found the cheesecloth. Yays!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I happened to be on the opposite side of town for an Etsy meeting, and had to stop in a DT for a couple of sewing kits. I decided to quickly browse, and lo and behold! They had 5 packages of cheese cloth displayed, so I bought all of them.


----------



## Hilda

All this time spent on HF, and I still can't figure out if you can send a photo in a pm...  so this is for PrintersDevil.
This is the metal paperclip cup I need more of. I guess they are discontinued. I've only found one so far in y travels. They are in the aisle with pens and office supplies. I'm bumming, because I was really jazzed to do this project I found on youtube. So if you happen to see any... to quote the aliens from Toy Story... I would be eternally grateful. LOL









WHOA! Hey! Sorry for the mondo big picture. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, when I go out for lunch I can check my store. Ideally how many are you looking for? Is there a year printed on the tag? Curious how long it's been in the channels.


Well checked my store at lunch and they have a different style of desk accessories now, more diamond mesh. I did get excited when i saw one box with that same blue labeling as in your picture and was hoping to find a few older pieces in there but it was all the new stuff. I don't make it to the stores that are farther away much but will keep an eye out if I do.

I probably should give an update on other items people have been finding. My store had: crime scene yellow tape in dispenser (almost gone), Popcorn bags package of 10 (front of store and back in kitchen paper goods, luau stuff was partially in--grass rafia skirts, netting, coconut bra, bamboo tiki torches--no pink flamingos yet, pool noodles. No syringe pens. I did find a brown and black hair extention each in the beauty section. No wigs. The toy section had lots of various colors of the kids hair extension hair bands.

New things to mention: Disney figurines from Cars (several cars), Nemo (several fish), and Disney ladies like Snow White, Cinderella, Pocohauntus, Belle, Arial, Mulan and a few more. These are maybe 2 inches tall. Might make nice prizes for young girls. 

Do you guys remember the damask table runners? Well today I found a whole selection of small tablecloth toppers (19x19 inches I believe). I picked up 3 in a red for my bistro tables to use when I set up my hotel again. Remember seeing black, cream, brown too.


----------



## Kelloween

Hilda said:


> All this time spent on HF, and I still can't figure out if you can send a photo in a pm...  so this is for PrintersDevil.
> This is the metal paperclip cup I need more of. I guess they are discontinued. I've only found one so far in y travels. They are in the aisle with pens and office supplies. I'm bumming, because I was really jazzed to do this project I found on youtube. So if you happen to see any... to quote the aliens from Toy Story... I would be eternally grateful. LOL
> 
> View attachment 200160
> 
> 
> WHOA! Hey! Sorry for the mondo big picture. LOL



I think when you send a photo in a message, you have to upload it to a photo site..like photobucket, and then paste the img code in your message..no idea why they made it such a pain to do..lol


----------



## Hilda

Thanks guys! I went to two DT more today and got a TON of stuff! But no more of the little metal paperclip holders. That one I found was such a TEASE!! I need eight for the project. I could get away with four. I too am finding all the wire mesh office stuff. Dangnabit!! LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I had posted awhile back (like before last halloween) that DT had 11 x 17 inch frames in stock. I bought only one last year to use for my hotel register. Well the frames are not there now. If anyone notices that they come back in stock, please post on the thread. I found a set of 4 Wanted Posters yesterday in HL's clearance area and was hoping to put them in DT frames. Guess it will have to wait. The largest frame they had was the 8 x 10s which won't work.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, I am dying to know - what will you be making with the paperclip holders? 

I will try to get over to our DT tomorrow to look around for you and for GOS.


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> Hilda, I am dying to know - what will you be making with the paperclip holders?
> 
> I will try to get over to our DT tomorrow to look around for you and for GOS.


Oh would you? That would be great! 

I wanted to make four bubble tubes for a laboratory prop. I saw a great video by GothGloom Spookhouse where he used water bottles and those exact little paperclip holders.


----------



## printersdevil

I couldn't find them either. Went to the two DT around here. My daughter is checking hers also and I will stop in another on Friday when I meet her to deliver the girl back to her after a week with us! 

I have to check out the video of Don you listed. You should see the elevator shaft that he is making for this year! He is in our MnT group.

GOS I will also look for the 11X14 frames for you.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Hilda is it the size of the paper clip holder or the exact style you are looking for? I will do a search tomorrow and see what I might be able to order into our store. I know at one time we had similar clip holders but I thought the looked a bit different. If I find them I will post pics. Fingers crossed


----------



## Hilda

printersdevil said:


> I couldn't find them either. Went to the two DT around here. My daughter is checking hers also and I will stop in another on Friday when I meet her to deliver the girl back to her after a week with us! I have to check out the video of Don you listed. You should see the elevator shaft that he is making.


Oh thank you so much for looking! Don't go to any extra trouble. I will figure it out. Just keep me in mind if you come across any. Thank you so much. 



Spooky McWho said:


> Hilda is it the size of the paper clip holder or the exact style you are looking for? I will do a search tomorrow and see what I might be able to order into our store. I know at one time we had similar clip holders but I thought the looked a bit different. If I find them I will post pics. Fingers crossed


I think it is both the size and style that suits this project so well. I guess they are a discontinued item. Now that I have one in hand at least, I can try to find some way to make something that will work. I have to find someone who has cats. Maybe cat food tins would work. LOL It just would be so much easier grabbing things in DT. hahaha 

I don't want anyone to go to any extra trouble, but if anyone sees any, I sure would appreciate it. 
You folks are so nice. It's incredible.


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'll keep an eye out up here for the clip cups and those frames...I'll let you all know if I find u some


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey guys (Paint, printersdevil, pumpkinpie and anyone I might be overlooking), thanks for keeping an eye out for the frames for me. I don't regularly check their website or catalog for upcoming products and figure between everyone here who frequents DT someone will notice when they get restocked in the stores. _Just a shout out is fine, no need to pick up (too large to ship cheaply and believe they actually used breakable glass in the frames besides). _Figure it will be cheaper to find these at DT than possibly even at my Goodwill and I'm in no hurry right now. You guys are great and always ready to help. Much appreciated.

Hilda, you got me curious and I looked up that haunter on YouTube and started to watch some of his videos. Got lucky first time out and found the tube project where he used the paper clip holders. They looked great incorporated into the prop. Can see why you hope to find them. He and his wife really go all out and do a fantastic haunt. Loved his moveable cage in that video, and their drop down steam pipe set up was really sweet. Printersdevil, how cool that he's in your MnT group. Have you been to their house for halloween? Wish I lived in your neighborhood! Plan to check out more of his videos maybe later today...caught hubby's cold he picked up last week at a conference and so am feeling pretty wiped yesterday and today. Perfect time to do some surfing if I can concnetrate long enough. No fun having a non-stop runny nose, sneezes and stuffiness when it's been 95 degrees outside.


----------



## printersdevil

GOS, sadly they live about 5 hours from me. However, they ALWAYS come to the MNT at Lady Sherry's, which is a 4 hour drive for them. They are both so creative! This year's haunt is going to be amazing! I believe he has posted his videos of the build of the elevator simulation on Haunter's Hangout.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Hilda, this is all I can find in clip cups.we had these in black at one time but we are all sold out. There are eight of them and if you want them I can send them your way this weekend.


----------



## Hilda

Spooky McWho said:


> Hilda, this is all I can find in clip cups.we had these in black at one time but we are all sold out. There are eight of them and if you want them I can send them your way this weekend.


Those are the kind I am encountering in all the DTs I've been in. Thank you so much for checking for me. However, I have my heart set on something like the ones the fellow used in the video. Thank you again for your offer. That is incredibly kind of you. I'll keep looking for a while, and if I never find any, I think I'll try to find some tin cans that I can cut down to simulate the steampunk feel of the other ones. Obviously... finding some would be easier. LOL
Thank you again.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hey Hilda and GOS. I did look for you today, but our DT did not have what you two are searching for. None of the clip holders with the round holes, and no 11 X 14 frames. 

I bought more cheesecloth and a few neon green plastic tiki mugs. I think we are going with a Freaky Tiki Lounge theme next year. It was supposed to be Medieval Knights, but I found a bunch of tiki stuff at a rummage sale this year, and I am excited to use it.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool theme idea PIB. Can't wait to see it all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for checking today Paint. I suspect the frames are gone just like the paper clip cups although I probably have a better luck getting them restocked.

BTW I forgot to mention before that I found and picked up two of those mermaid dolls from my store. I liked someone's idea of using them for fiji mermaids. Having the plastic tails really makes it convenient to convert them without reinventing a tail.

Looked back to Page 37 to find the mermaid dolls. Thanks for the photo Hilda. Would haven't probably noticed these unique dolls if i hadn't seen the photo.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda I remember seeing stiff ribbon, for weaths most likely, that had perforated holes in it similar to those in the clip cups. Found this picture online that illustrates what I was thinking of. Maybe Michaels has something like it and you could use it to make your own cup forms???

Perforated ribbon example from Amazon

a hobby shop for modelers might also be a source for material like this.


----------



## Hilda

GofS... That is BRILLIANT! Now you've got me thinking...


----------



## Hilda

I went back and got MORE of the syringe pens. I do not know what I'm doing with them yet... 
but know at some point I would be 'Gosh I wish I had more of those syringe things.' LOL 
The pen part comes out so easily. So a bunch of them in a lab tray would be a cool easy prop laying around. 

Who posted these first? I wanted to thank the OP.  
(I have to go back and look...)


----------



## Spooky McWho

No need to look back it was me. As a faithful yet unappreciated DT manager I get to see most new items before they hit the sales floor. I have a tendency to buy in bulk do I can craft all year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We appreciate you Spooky McWho!

So I have yet to notice these in my store and I do occasionally buy office supplies from DT so think I would have noticed them before. Are these old stock or something all stores might get soon?


----------



## Hilda

Spooky McWho said:


> No need to look back it was me. As a faithful yet unappreciated DT manager I get to see most new items before they hit the sales floor. I have a tendency to buy in bulk do I can craft all year.


I did go back. I found it on page 35 or so... hahaha THANK YOU!! 
How awesome! We have an insider here to give us the good scoop on stuff. Very much appreciated!


----------



## MummyOf5

I haven't found those yet.


----------



## moonbaby345

MummyOf5 said:


> I haven't found those yet.


I haven't found those pens yet eitherI don't think my DT will ever bring them.


----------



## printersdevil

Hilda, have you looked at kitchen places for things to use for your lab. I seem to remember seeing a metal container that holds silverware with the large holes down the side. Sort of industrial looking like in a school cafeteria.


----------



## Always Wicked

Paint It Black said:


> Hey Hilda and GOS. I did look for you today, but our DT did not have what you two are searching for. None of the clip holders with the round holes, and no 11 X 14 frames.
> 
> I bought more cheesecloth and a few neon green plastic tiki mugs. I think we are going with a Freaky Tiki Lounge theme next year. It was supposed to be Medieval Knights, but I found a bunch of tiki stuff at a rummage sale this year, and I am excited to use it.



I love the neon green tiki mugs - I've been picking up a few everytime I go -- also picked up a couple of the red tiki lanterns that I intend to paint with a neon color  .. They also had the matching neon silverware at my DT


----------



## Paint It Black

I may go back for the neon green silverware... well, I always go back for something anyway.


----------



## Always Wicked

ok.. so today i go into DT and they appear to be stuffing all the summer stuff into one spot and not restocking.. i was able to pick up 2 more of the green tiki cups and 3 of the neon green serving platters.. also.. i found some plastic baseballs that i will spray paint black and make into cannon balls... i will post pics late tonight / tomor .. i also picked up one more grass skirt just in case i decided to have two skellies in one matching scene..


----------



## LairMistress

I went to a GFC (Gordons Food Center) store today, and saw that they have large plastic flatware holders with holes in them. I don't have a size, but I do have a pic and a price, if that helps. They do sell to the public, if you have one near you, and if it would work.











printersdevil said:


> Hilda, have you looked at kitchen places for things to use for your lab. I seem to remember seeing a metal container that holds silverware with the large holes down the side. Sort of industrial looking like in a school cafeteria.


----------



## creeperguardian

I was at the dollar store not to long ago and i found out they have canvas drop cloth.... This will be so helpful with props using monster mud


----------



## Always Wicked

pics as promised


----------



## Saki.Girl

i saw these things at dt today thought some of you might like 

these i thought you could paint if wanted i think you dig them to see whats inside 



























also saw these


----------



## printersdevil

Pretty cool Egyptian find. Somewhere I have (I cant remember getting rid of it) a large sphinx that is made of puzzle pieces. At least I think it was puzzle pieces. I know that sounds weird that I don't remember. I just remember seeing this at Goodwill and it stayed there for awhile. It is pretty large. One day they were talking about being afraid that someone was going to knock it off and ruin it and I bought it. No rhyme or reason except that it was so dang unique. I knew someone would want it. Then I got it home and thought how in the H could I ship that to someone. LOL

I will have to look for it and now that I am in a MNT maybe someone in our area will need it some day.

Curse of the Mummy or something.


----------



## matrixmom

They have the ball and chain at dollar tree for cannon ball piles now.


----------



## Hilda

That's great that they carry them! A few years ago, I needed one for a litle convict bear I was making and I finally had to pay $5 or $6? at one of the Halloween stores and the chain broke as I was putting it on the bear... so that's great that the dollar store has them!! Thank you for sharing that info!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

matrixmom said:


> They have the ball and chain at dollar tree for cannon ball piles now.
> View attachment 200937


Matrixmom, I have seen them in the past at DT, and might have even bought one for a prisioner outfit, but it never occured to me to think Cannon Ball. Since I haven't done my pirates theme yet...Thanks!! A little pile of cannon balls is now on the list. And you know what, my circus cannon could re-use them for that theme too. Big thanks!


----------



## LairMistress

For those of you with "99 Cents Only" stores near you, they usually carry these too, if your DT happens to run out. I haven't been in a 99CO store for years, but the ones that I bought at my old store did not have the same type of ankle cuff. Mine have a hard plastic cuff on them. They look great on Bluckies!



matrixmom said:


> They have the ball and chain at dollar tree for cannon ball piles now.
> View attachment 200937


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> They have the ball and chain at dollar tree for cannon ball piles now.
> View attachment 200937


have not seen those yet at ours will have to keep eye out for them


----------



## matrixmom

Or the weightlifter at the circus too



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Matrixmom, I have seen them in the past at DT, and might have even bought one for a prisioner outfit, but it never occured to me to think Cannon Ball. Since I haven't done my pirates theme yet...Thanks!! A little pile of cannon balls is now on the list. And you know what, my circus cannon could re-use them for that theme too. Big thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hadn't considered that either Matrixmom. I do have a weightlifters costume already so was planning on one for the haunt. I'm going to try to make it over to DT today and look for them. How large are these for just a dollar? I assume they are pretty small though so not sure how strong of a weight lifter it would make for!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hit two DTs today with a list of items I've been looking for. Did not find that perferated clip cup (I'm still keeping an eye out), and no "cannonball" prisoner leg iron either. I did find some packages of the syringe pens so it wasn't a total loss. I only found the pens in one of the stores. The luau stuff was looking pretty limited and I've seen no flamingos. No canvas drop cloths, just plastic. One thing they did have that was suppose to be new was clear acrylic round salad bowls. Had a rim on the bottom too. These bowls would be perfect for those moving eyeball props I saw a tutorial on. The rim on the bottom is essentially the iris area.


----------



## Hilda

Thank you GhostofSpookie! I haven't given up on that project yet! LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hopefully one time it will pay off Hilda!

Here's Dave Lowe's Moving Eye project that I remembered when I saw that clear acrylic bowl at DT today: '08 Halloween #31: Make a Moving Monster Eye


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hopefully one time it will pay off Hilda!
> 
> Here's Dave Lowe's Moving Eye project that I remembered when I saw that clear acrylic bowl at DT today: '08 Halloween #31: Make a Moving Monster Eye


I hope we find at least three more!!  I keep laughing remember the ants adventure of 2013. 

Ohhhhhh I remember that project. Oh please do let us know how this turns out!!! (I have such a crush on Dave Lowe.) LOL


----------



## LairMistress

Stopped in at DT today, and noticed that they finally put out some green hula skirts. I know that someone was looking for them, but I'm not sure if these will do. They look like they're made out of anti-weed fabric, but green. They had child and adult sizes, and the label shown is for the adult size.

Our store is greatly condensing summer! Probably for back to school, but still. They also put out a few costume items in the toys section. Honestly, I forgot what one of them was--sorry! The other was just tattoo sleeves.









Also, though not exactly Halloween, but perhaps haunt-related, they are carrying packages of iron on transfers that you can use in an ink jet printer. Three to a pack, 8.5x11. I was going to pick up a t-shirt while there to give it a try, but they only had XS at my store. I don't have anything to spare that I can test one out on right now. These were in the craft aisle at my store, where the fake fruit and floral stuff is.


----------



## matrixmom

Oh yes! speaking of tattoo sleeves, my DT had pirate tattos sleeves!


----------



## Hilda

Now I don't know for sure if these are leftovers from last year or the first glimpse of autumn for this year (I never noticed them before and I've been down that aisle a cazillion times)... but look what our DT had in today!
Looks like it's a start!


----------



## MummyOf5

It could be the start. I was in Hobby Lobby the other day and they had several aisles with fall stuff and even a few with Christmas already! It's not even July yet


----------



## pumpkinhead86

Hilda, you picture makes me happy! I need to check my DT,maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow i wounder if will get lucky and they will put stuff out sooner this year. that pic makes me happy too


----------



## Always Wicked

I went to my store today .. Very disappointed - seems they are restocking summer stuff and no fall stuff is out


----------



## Spookywolf

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hopefully one time it will pay off Hilda!
> 
> Here's Dave Lowe's Moving Eye project that I remembered when I saw that clear acrylic bowl at DT today: '08 Halloween #31: Make a Moving Monster Eye


Thanks SO much for posting the link to the Moving Eye. That's the coolest prop I've ever seen, and not too hard to do. I have two upstairs windows side by side that would like so great with a pair of moving eyes in them. Gotta try that!


----------



## just_Tim

I looked back on my youtube video last year so I could remember when my dollar tree got haloween stuff in, and it was july 23 so less then a month that makes me happy. I love getting halloween stuff there awesome way to start the halloween shopping season


----------



## offmymeds

found these this weekend...prizes for my game, great for my Asylum theme


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those are perfect for your theme OMM...nice score


----------



## LairMistress

Sadly, our empty shelves were restocked with summer, too. Mostly picnic type things like disposable plates, etc. And a whole aisle of flip flops? OK.  I was expecting back to school stuff, but I guess I can't complain too much, since I don't need any of that! (stocked up last year)


----------



## Always Wicked

not sure if anyone has posted abt these yet.. i just saw them in the light isle.. wasnt sure if anyone could use them..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Actually a member bought one of those a few months ago and as i recall had it pop while plugged in and messed up her outlet I think she said. Fortunately no fire. You might want to do a search for "DT" and "light" and read about her experience.


----------



## Always Wicked

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Actually a member bought one of those a few months ago and as i recall had it pop while plugged in and messed up her outlet I think she said. Fortunately no fire. You might want to do a search for "DT" and "light" and read about her experience.



Oh wow!! I don't need them thankfully !!


----------



## LairMistress

That might have been me, but maybe not? We had that happen, but not with one of the DT nightlights. I'm pretty sure that the nightlight we had was one that was left here at the house when we bought it. What happened in our case, was that my son knocked the nightlight out of the outlet, but the bulb didn't appear to break. Then when I plugged it back in, it blew, and messed up the outlet.

Oooh, and I love to see that your store has the twine packs with blue! I hope that ours gets some. We have the other pack shown there, with green, but I haven't seen blue yet.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Actually a member bought one of those a few months ago and as i recall had it pop while plugged in and messed up her outlet I think she said. Fortunately no fire. You might want to do a search for "DT" and "light" and read about her experience.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*Halloween stuff on dt website!*

Dollar Tree has started to add Halloween items to their website!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Whoot Whoot!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh betheny i found these cups at dollar tree today


----------



## 22606

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Dollar Tree has started to add Halloween items to their website!!!


Yes, all of a whopping two items, I see


----------



## Bethany

Now I must search ALL DT's in my area!!!


----------



## 22606

I drove out to a better area today and decided to visit a Dollar Tree store that was in one of the plazas while I was there. I found a couple of books that sounded quite intriguing (cannot go wrong for a buck, really), a neat vinyl damask placemat (grabbed four to make a set), and a snowglobe containing an angel that reminded me of the mourning ones found in cemeteries. Sorry for the picture being so small; I have it saved larger, but it will not 'embiggen' here


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, nice buys. that placemat is really you. I didn't know you like to read.


----------



## 22606

Thank you, hallo. I like to pretend that I can read


----------



## 22606

Here is a close-up of the angel globe to show its appearance far better. There were two or three others, but this version was easily my favorite.


----------



## Paint It Black

great placemats, Garth! You have an eye for Halloween glam.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, PIB. I was surprised enough to find them there, but even moreso to learn that they were actually made in the United States.


----------



## Hilda

I agree Garthgoyle. Those placements and angel are gorgeous! Great finds!


----------



## 22606

Thank you, Hilda. 

This slipped my mind until now - While I was wandering around, I noticed that they are carrying the _Wet n Wild_ themed makeup sets with little accents that tend to pop up each year at CVS, Walgreens, and such around Halloween.


----------



## allears22

They have a lot of glow sticks at our dollar tree store right now if anyone needs any for crafts!


----------



## 22606

allears22 said:


> They have a lot of glow sticks at our dollar tree store right now if anyone needs any for crafts!


I want to say that they carry them (and the bracelets, necklaces, and whatnot) year-round, generally located by the toys.


----------



## Hilda

An accidental discovery... in DT the other day, I grabbed some sparklers and these little black buttons that you light and a 'snake' uncoils, for the holiday. After we lit them, and I was ready to clean up, it occurs to me to scoop the black bits of ash 'snake' and use them for some kind of witches kitchen ingredient! Vampire Ashes or something else 'burnt at the stake'? hahaha

I thought I would mention it, just in case anyone else wants to make some ashes. LOL I think they will stay nicely in a the jar for some time if they are not handled excessively. If they degrade, certainly wouldn't be hard to light a few more, and refill. 









I did want to add that even though the little boxes say some glow or have colors., they all just burn black. I don't know what that is about, but I prefer the black ash anyway.


----------



## hallorenescene

hilda, I like that vampire ash idea. I think I will see if a can grab some. my grandkids will have a good time lighting them.


----------



## MummyOf5

Hilda said:


> An accidental discovery... in DT the other day, I grabbed some sparklers and these little black buttons that you light and a 'snake' uncoils, for the holiday. After we lit them, and I was ready to clean up, it occurs to me to scoop the black bits of ash 'snake' and use them for some kind of witches kitchen ingredient! Vampire Ashes or something else 'burnt at the stake'? hahaha
> 
> I thought I would mention it, just in case anyone else wants to make some ashes. LOL I think they will stay nicely in a the jar for some time if they are not handled excessively. If they degrade, certainly wouldn't be hard to light a few more, and refill.
> 
> View attachment 202486
> 
> 
> I did want to add that even though the little boxes say some glow or have colors., they all just burn black. I don't know what that is about, but I prefer the black ash anyway.


I think the color refers to the "flame" as they are burning (if I remember right from when I was a kid and we burned them) 
Keeping the ash is a cool idea!


----------



## Hilda

MummyOf5 said:


> I think the color refers to the "flame" as they are burning (if I remember right from when I was a kid and we burned them)
> Keeping the ash is a cool idea!


I kept watching to see what the difference was... I didn''t notice. There was a tiny poof of smoke right when they lit that may have been different. We used them in daylight, so I want to try them at night to see. Thanks for the clarification. LOL 
They still were worth a few laughs with the boys for $1 AND some cool 'vampire ashes' ~ so it's all good!


----------



## im the goddess

I used my fireplace ashes. 

I ran into Dollar Tree yesterday, and they had a bunch of those fancy silver hand mirrors people were looking for a while back. I picked up two just in case. I have no use for them. If anyone still needs one let me know and I will send them. I can go back and hopefully get more if needed. I also found the one and only fan they had. I had never seen them before. The one I bought was white with gold accents.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, when my grandson was young we got some. I didn't see any change in color either. the girls will love them, and they will make great vampire ash.


----------



## Saki.Girl

This made me so excited. I want to get this set I know what I will be buying on line on 7/25/2014 . Now can not wait to start seeing stuff in stores


----------



## JennWakely

that is very creative!


----------



## Shadowbat

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 202531
> 
> 
> This made me so excited. I want to get this set I know what I will be buying on line on 7/25/2014 . Now can not wait to start seeing stuff in stores




Oh, I will definitely be picking up a set of this.


----------



## 22606

The set is a novel idea, which I also certainly plan to nab when it becomes available. Thanks for the screen captures, Saki.


----------



## LairMistress

Where was the ad? Just curious, to see if there are other ads with different merchandise. The real website still has only two things, but I don't remember them being the same two as the last time I checked. Then again, I'm losing my mind, so...


----------



## Saki.Girl

it was emailed to me from them lets see if this will work 

http://ads.dollartree.com/SneakPeek/catalog/html5/app.php?RelId=6.2.3.2


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 202531
> 
> 
> This made me so excited. I want to get this set I know what I will be buying on line on 7/25/2014 . Now can not wait to start seeing stuff in stores


I saw that ad this morning and squealed with joy! So happy you posted a screenshot.  Can't wait for them to get even more stuff in stock.


----------



## cbhaunt

We have a Dollar Tree here in Canada now, so hoping it is stocked with things you all are showing from the USA. Then us Canadians can really join in on the DT conversation


----------



## hallorenescene

that tombstone set up is a must, thanks saki


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Popping in to see what everyone is up to and all the fabulous finds you're acquiring. I have started back to work "full time" so my days of Halloween Forum lurking all day long and prop making are dwindling  I will now live vicariously through you all. BUT! Still running the school's haunted house and collecting ideas here of course. Love the little mini Halloween set AND the bats- Wonder how big those bats are- I need like 5 0 of them for full impact in Vampire's Lair.


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, you going to do the secret reaper? it will be starting soon


----------



## Saki.Girl

excited to start seeing Halloween stuff at dt whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl

3pinkpoodles said:


> Popping in to see what everyone is up to and all the fabulous finds you're acquiring. I have started back to work "full time" so my days of Halloween Forum lurking all day long and prop making are dwindling  I will now live vicariously through you all. BUT! Still running the school's haunted house and collecting ideas here of course. Love the little mini Halloween set AND the bats- Wonder how big those bats are- I need like 5 0 of them for full impact in Vampire's Lair.


3pink
The bats are 11inch from one wing to the other


----------



## sookie

I want that village  And I want some of the lights and a spider.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just a FYI for anyone interested in the new DT Halloween village. We've collected Cobblestone Corner, the Christmas DT pieces, for years. They have simple black lamp posts that will work with this set up. I've used them for accent pieces in my Spooky Town for years.


----------



## Hilda

3pinkpoodles said:


> Wonder how big those bats are- I need like 5 0 of them for full impact in Vampire's Lair.


I have a bit of a rubber bat addiction. I cannot walk pass a display of bats without grabbing a pair. I need help. 

Anyhoo... The pair in the back of this photo are the DT bats. The pair on the left were from Walgreens last year and were $1.49. I have no idea if they will carry them, how much they would be this year, or how many they would even stock... but the Walgreens bats rock because they are so realistic that they compare to the $8 bats from Michaels toy section (pair on right).









For size of the DT bats, I wanted to give you the 'soda can comparison photo'... but had no soda. Only Canadian beer... so Cheers! hahaha









Now these were the bats they had the past two years... I am assuming they will carry the same ones.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Thanks for posting the DT Halloween email...I got the Fall preview ad in my email, too...but every time I tried to look at it, it boots me off the site! I wanted to cry, lol. I can't wait to see this stuff in stores!!


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks for the link Saki, it worked!

I never bothered looking at them before, but I wonder if those large plastic "silver" platters would work as a fake mirror, with a Scene Setters face adhered to it.


----------



## Jules17

Oohh...love the village setup! Can't wait to see their other stufff!


----------



## Echo Sorceress

Aw, those bats remind me of my childhood! Good memories of Halloweens past.

During my monthlong absence from the forum for summer vacations and such, I went on a bit of a buying spree for my potions project, so I thought I'd share a pic. 










And just in case you're wondering, yes, I got the rocks so I can make my own set of Rune Stones. Thanks to LoveAndEyeballs and Hilda for the awesome inspiration! Also, I couldn't believe they actually sold a nose in the toy body parts section at DT. I've been looking for something like that for a while, so I just about had a fit when I saw it in the store.


----------



## printersdevil

I have the stones for Runes, but just haven't gotten to them yet. I am not sure if I will use paint or markers---maybe the paint pens. Nice finds. I have most of the body parts, but don't think I have a nose. Will have to check this out at DT


----------



## hallorenescene

hilda, thanks for posting the bats. I have a fetish for bats. I just love them. last year my vampire room was loaded with every bat I owned. I've got to check to see if I have all those bats you posted. they are so cool looking.


----------



## Spookywolf

Have a question for the DT regulars. I saw some really cute pics posted on the Forum last year during the month of October by someone posing two little skeletons in all kinds of cute adventures leading up to Halloween. I loved the little skeleton figures they used and I wondered if anyone could tell me if those came from DT, and if so, are they a routinely stocked item for Halloween season or was that a one time only deal? I'd love to get some if I can find them somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## Hilda

Spookywolf said:


> Have a question for the DT regulars. I saw some really cute pics posted on the Forum last year during the month of October by someone posing two little skeletons in all kinds of cute adventures leading up to Halloween. I loved the little skeleton figures they used and I wondered if anyone could tell me if those came from DT, and if so, are they a routinely stocked item for Halloween season or was that a one time only deal? I'd love to get some if I can find them somewhere. Thanks!


Hi Spookywolf! I too remember the thread. I do not know exactly which tiny skellies the person used... but Dollar Tree does seem to carry a little 'garland' they call it. It's four skellies on a card, and they have a piece of twine wrapped around each. I cut them apart and use them individually in projects. Here's one I did recently. I salvaged a lamp from the garbage, and transformed it into a critter catcher. Then made a little skellyfly using one of those tiny DT skellies off the card. I can pull out the card and snap a pic for you tomorrow if you are interested. Hope this helps.


----------



## Spookywolf

Awh, Hilda, that's so cute and very creative! That looks about the same size as the skellies the other person used in their pics last year. Yes please, post a pic of them if you get a chance so I'll know what to look for. I'm guessing these won't come out until closer to October?


----------



## hallorenescene

hilda, I love your cage and skellyfly


----------



## Bethany

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/275634439667346382/

Here are the skeletons. They can be found at other stores too, just not as low priced.


----------



## Spookywolf

Bethany said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/275634439667346382/
> 
> Here are the skeletons. They can be found at other stores too, just not as low priced.


Thanks Bethany! I'll definitely have to watch for those. I can see buying several cards of them. They're the perfect size for crafts and just misc decorating. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Spooky McWho

Spookywolf said:


> Have a question for the DT regulars. I saw some really cute pics posted on the Forum last year during the month of October by someone posing two little skeletons in all kinds of cute adventures leading up to Halloween. I loved the little skeleton figures they used and I wondered if anyone could tell me if those came from DT, and if so, are they a routinely stocked item for Halloween season or was that a one time only deal? I'd love to get some if I can find them somewhere. Thanks!



Those skeleton garlands come in two colors a gunmetal and the traditional finish. Dollar Tree is supposed to get them back in this year and should be displayed mid August. Your store may put them out sooner or later depending on how soon they sell thru back to school.


----------



## Spooky McWho

Good news at DT the halloween merchandise is arriving in stores! So far we have gotten the halloween creatures ( bats rats and assorted snakes and bugs). The crows and owls should be next week as well as the small tombstones, potion bottles, dangly leg characters and a new figurine of a raven atop a skull. I will post pics as this merch arrives and is displayed in my store. These items should be displayed in all stores by the end of the month,


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spooky McWho said:


> Good news at DT the halloween merchandise is arriving in stores! So far we have gotten the halloween creatures ( bats rats and assorted snakes and bugs). The crows and owls should be next week as well as the small tombstones, potion bottles, dangly leg characters and a new figurine of a raven atop a skull. I will post pics as this merch arrives and is displayed in my store. These items should be displayed in all stores by the end of the month,


Oh, the raven on a skull sounds interesting to me...I hope we get it at my DT!!


----------



## RCIAG

Spooky McWho said:


> 0Your store may put them out sooner or later depending on how soon they sell thru back to school.


Bah! Back to School, the bane of a haunters existence!!


----------



## Hilda

Thank you Spooky McWho for taking the time to share information with us.


----------



## LairMistress

I don't know if it helps anyone, but if you're in need of relatively small black flowers to hot-glue to a project, DT has completely black leis in their summer section right now. Our store had a bunch! 

I couldn't wait to get the supplies to make my lenticular funeral wreath, so I picked one up rather than waiting for the larger black flowers to come out with Halloween merchandise. (the platter isn't part of that project, it's for something else)


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, I can't wait to see your wreath, and I am going to check today our dt to see if they have black leis. I want some. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jules17

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, the raven on a skull sounds interesting to me...I hope we get it at my DT!!


Yes, I'll definitely be on the lookout for that one as well!


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks, hallo! I will post it when I'm done, but I think I need more flowers. I have to find the box of lenticular pictures that I have. I bought some extras last year, to put on tombstones. Then someone sent me some cool smaller ones from Rite Aid that will work better for the stones.

This is what I'm basing it from, although I will skip the "Beloved" part of the ribbon, and I'll make my own stand for it unless I can find a wreath on clearance that has one.


----------



## moonbaby345

Spooky McWho said:


> Good news at DT the halloween merchandise is arriving in stores! So far we have gotten the halloween creatures ( bats rats and assorted snakes and bugs). The crows and owls should be next week as well as the small tombstones, potion bottles, dangly leg characters and a new figurine of a raven atop a skull. I will post pics as this merch arrives and is displayed in my store. These items should be displayed in all stores by the end of the month,


Potion bottles?I haven't seen potion bottles at DT in many years!I had to leave mine behind when I moved over 2 years ago I wonder if they will be the same ones as before or different ones.Either way I will be getting them.I'm most excited about that raven on top of a skull figurine the most!Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## Hilda

LairMistress said:


> Thanks, hallo! I will post it when I'm done, but I think I need more flowers. I have to find the box of lenticular pictures that I have. I bought some extras last year, to put on tombstones. Then someone sent me some cool smaller ones from Rite Aid that will work better for the stones.
> 
> This is what I'm basing it from, although I will skip the "Beloved" part of the ribbon, and I'll make my own stand for it unless I can find a wreath on clearance that has one.]


Oh that is COOL!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, that is a very pretty wreath. I am sure yours will be awesome too. can't wait to see it.


----------



## LairMistress

Thanks, hallo and Hilda!


----------



## witchymom

so a friend brought me wine and cake cause i was PMS'ing and in danger of annihilating my entire family, then decided that wasn't enough so took me out for queso and chips and since there was a dollar tree next door I decided to peek in and see what they had and....

RATS AND BATS AND SNAKES AND CREEPY CRAWLY THINGS! it was just an end cap but made me feel better (or maybe that was the second Margarita I had, but lets not think too much about that). 

so yeah. creepy crawlies appearing on end caps now  

pass the wine.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Stopped by my local DT...nothing Halloween yet.  I'll probably have to wait for mid to end of August...


----------



## LairMistress

I'm on mobile, so I can't edit my last post, but I wanted to add that I found it on Pinterest, and it's on my Halloween prop board, if anyone wants it. I haven't looked at the tutorial, if there is one, but it seems pretty simple.


----------



## Hilda

witchymom said:


> so a friend brought me wine and cake cause i was PMS'ing and in danger of annihilating my entire family, then decided that wasn't enough so took me out for queso and chips and since there was a dollar tree next door I decided to peek in and see what they had and....
> 
> RATS AND BATS AND SNAKES AND CREEPY CRAWLY THINGS! it was just an end cap but made me feel better (or maybe that was the second Margarita I had, but lets not think too much about that).
> 
> so yeah. creepy crawlies appearing on end caps now
> 
> pass the wine.


THANK YOU for this post. I laughed so hard. Epic!! I will have to go have a glass of wine as well and toast the appearance of DT creepie crawlies! 
Thank you.


----------



## witchymom

Hilda said:


> THANK YOU for this post. I laughed so hard. Epic!! I will have to go have a glass of wine as well and toast the appearance of DT creepie crawlies!
> Thank you.


have some wine dear... have some wine. the one in the middle was particularly good LOLOL


----------



## moonbaby345

DT added the potion bottles to their site today but they are the same ones as before.The ones that don't have a removable cork.I think they were from last year or the year before.They are under the new arrivals section on the last page I think.So far I haven't seen many new items this year.Still hoping to see that crow on top of the skull figurine.


----------



## hallorenescene

forget the wine, I want a piece of that red cake. darn diet. I allow myself one cheat a day, so I buy a candy bar and forget it in the car that my grandson took to work. it is so hot today, when my grandson picked me up, he said....oh you forgot this and handed me this liquid candy bar. I ate it anyway it was messy, but still yummy.  and I wore some of it


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I am with WITCHYMOM.
cheers to the spiders, bats and rats end caps I saw at DT today! I was so excited. I also saw some fabulous specimen type jars, like miniature candy shop jars that would be perfect in a lab scene. I'll be buying at least a case of bats and half dozen jars this week!


----------



## Deadna

moonbaby345 said:


> DT added the potion bottles to their site today but they are the same ones as before.The ones that don't have a removable cork.I think they were from last year or the year before.They are under the new arrivals section on the last page I think.So far I haven't seen many new items this year.Still hoping to see that crow on top of the skull figurine.


Did you click on them and read the description? I could have sworn it said they have a removable cork so you can fill them with your own "potions"
I would go check again but I'm on dialup and it takes forever to get thru their site.


----------



## Bethany

The bottles do not have removable corks. they are just for decoration. Bought them last year.


----------



## LairMistress

I was hopeful today, when I went in to look for rolls of black duct tape...which I swore that they sold, and they didn't have any.

They had about half a dozen boxes of "fall" stuff out, but the labels on the side said "packaway" (and one box said it originally held Christmas tins), so no new merch coming out on our shelves anytime soon. Still, it won't be too long. I don't think that I've ever seen fall out at the same time that back to school had been freshly stocked.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 202531
> 
> 
> This made me so excited. I want to get this set I know what I will be buying on line on 7/25/2014 . Now can not wait to start seeing stuff in stores


3 more days whoot till can order the town


----------



## Penumbra

I went by today and they had a little bit of stuff.


----------



## Always Wicked

Saki.Girl said:


> 3 more days whoot till can order the town




Please inbox me as a reminder when they go on sale - I'm a little scattered this week but I need to pick up some !!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

So excited for the DT Town! 

Also, that wreath is AMAZING!


----------



## Bethany

It says on the page that they are available ON LINE ONLY!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> It says on the page that they are available ON LINE ONLY!!


yep have to order on line


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

What wreath?


----------



## LairMistress

I think it's the picture of a prop funeral wreath that I posted. 

I finally got around to making it today. I'm not 100% done rearranging the flowers yet, so I haven't hot-glued any of the black lei flowers on. I also haven't made a stand for it yet. 

It's here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/135874-lenticular-funeral-wreath.html#post1638284

I had mentioned it on this thread because I thought that people might be interested in the black leis that our DT was selling, and I showed a pic of one with my wreath supplies.

I thought that it could be made totally out of DT items, too. I did have to use a different wreath form for mine, but other than that, it was all DT supplies.



Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> What wreath?


----------



## Janie Ruiz

Just FYI if any of you have amex, I got an offer for $20 credit on purchases of $101 at Dollar Tree. I don't know if anyone is planning to spend that much lol but it's a nice deal.


----------



## Saki.Girl

went to dt today and omg this made my day


----------



## Bethany

YES!! I need organs!!! hope they get the ears & fingers again!! Want some skeletons too!!


----------



## Spookywolf

I see my skelly garland!!! Thanks for posting the pics. I know where I'm stopping tomorrow!


----------



## Hilda

GENTLEMEN.... Start. Your. Engines!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> GENTLEMEN.... Start. Your. Engines!!!!!!


when we walked around the corner and i saw all this my husband gose oh crap here we go LOL


----------



## printersdevil

Spookywolf, I missed seeing the mini skeleton garlands in the photos. Thanks for pointing them out. I so need some of those NOW.

We have a DT in our neighboring town. Out towns are called the twin cities since they are linked right together. It is actually only a few miles from my house to DT. I haven't stopped in there in about 2 weeks, but will check it out soon. I went about 20 miles away today into the southern part of Oklahoma and they have a DT. I ran in just to check on the Halloween stuff and all they had was one endcap with some spiders and something else. It is a start. I asked about other stuff and the clerk acted like I was nuts. LOL She said that they were startled to get that much in THIS EARLY. I told her that I have been working on Halloween since February! She laughed and said probably more each week.

It's the most wonderful time of the year---she sings. Ignore the fact that the song was written for that other holiday!


----------



## Shadowbat

I'm stopping at one of ours tomorrow. Here's hoping.


----------



## frostytots

Yes! So excite. I will hit up my local DT tomorrow, I checked last weekend and summer stuff was still out.


----------



## screamqueen2012

who made the offer, dollar tree at check out of did you get something from amex



Janie Ruiz said:


> Just FYI if any of you have amex, I got an offer for $20 credit on purchases of $101 at Dollar Tree. I don't know if anyone is planning to spend that much lol but it's a nice deal.


----------



## screamqueen2012

mine avoids that area where the stores are....lol



Saki.Girl said:


> when we walked around the corner and i saw all this my husband gose oh crap here we go LOL


----------



## Hilda

Yay! I need a foot to finish a project.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> went to dt today and omg this made my day


Wow guess I better go check my DT out.


----------



## Always Wicked

I keep looking at the pics - I want it all


----------



## moonbaby345

Always Wicked said:


> I keep looking at the pics - I want it all


Me too this is like the 3rd or fourth time I went back to these pictures.Thanks Saki for posting them so we can drool!lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, thanks for posting all the goodies.


----------



## Bethany

I went into the DT closest to home & they had Nothing.  I think a trip to the Mall is in order since they were the ones to put stuff out first last year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I was surprised these guys waited til late augest last year I Willie goo g back to get lots more goodies for sure


----------



## MorganaMourning

I'll be checking my store after work today. Hopefully they started putting stuff out. I need the skeleton garland.


----------



## Saki.Girl

guys you can order the tomb stone set now whoot just ordered mine and did in store pick up for free shipping


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here is the link to it  

http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/p...tegoryId=638&categoryId=639&subCategoryId=639


----------



## Shadowbat

Just ordered!!


----------



## Caroluna

Me too! Last year I used the small DT tombstones for a scene behind my fireplace screen on my raised brick hearth. I used DT finger lights for lighting and I was pleased with the effect. I will use the set there this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'm still waiting for my DT to put any Halloween out. They barely even have and Fall out...just the floral stuff and some ceramic pumpkins. Sigh...I really need to pick up some more mini skellies! (Hoping our store gets that single small skellie, too!)


----------



## just_Tim

I am sure this is already posted you guys are on it ! lol, but thought in case it is not I will post it these said July 25th couple weeks ago they would be in stock online only but they are in stock now I just ordered a case.

http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-...ween-Sets-16-pc-/638c639c639p350939/index.pro


EDIT : haha right above me someone posted it I should of took a few mins to look ! lol


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Our DT just put out an end cap of Halloween items! They have mostly school supplies, and a few fall items out, so I'm looking forward to the next few weeks when they put out more. The Halloween items are mostly party favors, but they did have some large tarantulas, rats, and bats. I snagged a few tarantulas.  (Also, our Dollar General will be putting out Halloween items over the next few weeks!)


----------



## Shadowbat

Mine as well just had the "critter" end cap. lol At least it's something. I still need to stop into the big one a couple miles away. They are the ones that usually have the jump on Halloween merch..


----------



## RCIAG

This thread makes me totes jelly that Saki's store has stuff out & it also makes me realize I REEEALLLY need to get into my basement & sort my Halloween stuff out. Like, SOON!! Like this weekend maybe. Definitely.


----------



## just_Tim

Saki.Girl said:


> guys you can order the tomb stone set now whoot just ordered mine and did in store pick up for free shipping


Im dumb lol I should of chose the in store pick up I paid 10.72 to ship. Oh well next time lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Always Wicked said:


> I keep looking at the pics - I want it all


LOL I keep looking at what I need to go back for they had these black roses you push and they light up red did not see those last year I will go get pics and pick up some Friday


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> guys you can order the tomb stone set now whoot just ordered mine and did in store pick up for free shipping


The description is confusing, saying that there are 10 pieces per case, yet the set is listed as 16 in total; I wonder if they count the figurines as halves or something


----------



## RCIAG

In my house those figurines are called "cat toys."


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> The description is confusing, saying that there are 10 pieces per case, yet the set is listed as 16 in total; I wonder if they count the figurines as halves or something


Ya I thought the same thing lol will see I only paid 10 so will see what comes lol


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya I thought the same thing lol will see I only paid 10 so will see what comes lol


Haha. Yeah, I would _hope_ that it would be all of the pieces, despite how they worded it


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG they added these crows I will be on the look out for them they added purple lights and some dangle characters 

http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-...row-Figurines-6-/638c639c639p352060/index.pro


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Oh, I like those crows! They would be a nice addition to the graveyard/garden area.


----------



## 22606

Glad to finally see the crows (which are fantastic). Thanks, Saki.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I need those skeletons something fierce haha I'm running out of crafting time!


----------



## LairMistress

Some of the pieces are shown twice, but there are only 16 pc in the picture, so it should be 10 sets of those 16 pieces.



Garthgoyle said:


> Haha. Yeah, I would _hope_ that it would be all of the pieces, despite how they worded it


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I can't wait to get some tried to post pic but I am on phone and web site is not letting me lol


----------



## Shadowbat

I think those figurines come as multi packs. There's probably 10 packaged items in the case. I know with the Cobblestone Corners Village pieces that's how it is.


----------



## 22606

LairMistress said:


> Some of the pieces are shown twice, but there are only 16 pc in the picture, so it should be 10 sets of those 16 pieces.


No, they make it sound as if buyers only get 10 of the 16 pieces, packed at random 



Shadowbat said:


> I think those figurines come as multi packs. There's probably 10 packaged items in the case. I know with the Cobblestone Corners Village pieces that's how it is.


Same thought, reinforced by the part about the packing of the village. Thanks, Shadowbat.


----------



## midknightmoon

Buy the $1 Brains for a game!!!!

Zombie Apocalypse
At my parties I have a hard time getting everyone together for an activity/game so I usually do something that doesn't need everyone and is quick. I came up with Zombie Apocalypse since Zombies and brain eating is popular. Place about 10 (however many you want) brains around before the party then announce part way into the party that there is a Zombie Apocalypse. Have everyone try to find as many brains as possible. Have each brain numbered underneath. Then pick a number and that person wins a gag gift. Let everyone else keep the brains for any time they have ever lost their mind.


----------



## Bethany

I missed the post that we could order the set early. Tried to order and it is out of stock. 
Guess it wasn't meant to be. It's all good. More $$$ to spend on the organs & body parts


----------



## Saki.Girl

i can not wait to get several of these


----------



## Hilda

Just got home. Woot Woot!!!!!
(Dollar Tree, Wilkes-Barre, PA)


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> Just got home. Woot Woot!!!!!
> (Dollar Tree, Wilkes-Barre, PA)
> 
> View attachment 204714


whoot omg you have the creepy cloth out whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> i can not wait to get several of these


They are covered in glitter?? Sigh. I wanted to get those, but I really hate dealing with glitter...


----------



## Bethany

Hilda said:


> Just got home. Woot Woot!!!!!
> (Dollar Tree, Wilkes-Barre, PA)
> 
> View attachment 204714



are those ears and fingers down there by the hands & feet?!!


----------



## Hilda

Bethany said:


> are those ears and fingers down there by the hands & feet?!!


Oh gosh... let me see if I took another angle. haha

I'm back ~ Here is the display from the other side. If I remember correctly, there were the eyes and noses, but no fingers or ears YET... but looks like there is space for them.


----------



## Bethany

I REALLY Need more fingers & ears!! Want to do your rat growing an ear Hilda


----------



## Hilda

They are the same four or five tombstone designs they carried the past two years. I was hoping for some different designs.
I was happy to see the roses out again. They were hard to find last year.
The 'organs' were just a few shoved on the bottom. Perhaps they were last year's leftovers.
I went in two DT today in the same town, and this one only had this... and the other only had the endcap of same exact critters from last year.


----------



## Hilda

Bethany said:


> I REALLY Need more fingers & ears!! Want to do your rat growing an ear Hilda


hahaha He's still on my kitchen counter. He's like a family pet at this point! LOL 
I was thinking I could do another with a nose. Maybe. Make him a friend.


----------



## RCIAG

Why oh why can't they make right AND left hands and feet?!?!


----------



## Spooky McWho

Hilda said:


> They are the same four or five tombstone designs they carried the past two years. I was hoping for some different designs.
> I was happy to see the roses out again. They were hard to find last year.
> The 'organs' were just a few shoved on the bottom. Perhaps they were last year's leftovers.
> I went in two DT today in the same town, and this one only had this... and the other only had the endcap of same exact critters from last year.



The good news is that Halloween is coming out in your DT. The great news is everything out is last years packaways and next month you will start to get this years selection.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks Spooky McWho! It is so nice to have some inside info!!!


----------



## Spooky McWho

Thanks Printersdevil I have been keeping a close eye, there are some customers that come in every week looking for those mini skeletons. By the way I hope your birthday was amazing!


----------



## Hilda

RCIAG said:


> Why oh why can't they make right AND left hands and feet?!?!


I KNOW!!!! I bought two feet today... That is so annoying.


----------



## Hilda

Spooky McWho said:


> The good news is that Halloween is coming out in your DT. The great news is everything out is last years packaways and next month you will start to get this years selection.


You have brought me such joy!!


----------



## chromachord

Wow, all this stuff looks amazing. I wish we had Dollar Tree over here! We have dollar stores, but they don't bring stuff like that...

(Hi! I'm new!


----------



## screamqueen2012

that rat with the ear was great!!! gave me a shiver...lol.............



Bethany said:


> I REALLY Need more fingers & ears!! Want to do your rat growing an ear Hilda


----------



## screamqueen2012

I know, every year I am thinking they may have changed sides with the mold and wed get the other side to match




RCIAG said:


> Why oh why can't they make right AND left hands and feet?!?!


----------



## sookie

Ordered my mini Halloween village, should be here 8/1!


----------



## boo who?

Just ordered these. Will no doubt do a little retouching to deal with the duplicates. Will be fun coming up with ways to change up the little figures. Has anybody else gotten theirs? Is it really 10 sets of 16 pieces?

http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/p...tegoryId=638&categoryId=639&subCategoryId=639


----------



## hallorenescene

cute Halloween characters.


----------



## craftygirl

Waiting to see Halloween appear in the DT near my house. Nothing yet but they are shifting from summer to back to school.


----------



## Saki.Girl

sookie said:


> Ordered my mini Halloween village, should be here 8/1!


That's when I get mine too


----------



## Bethany

chromachord said:


> Wow, all this stuff looks amazing. I wish we had Dollar Tree over here! We have dollar stores, but they don't bring stuff like that...
> 
> (Hi! I'm new!


Hello & Welcome!!


OK ordered & paid for 2 of the Halloween Graveyard sets.  Estimated delivery 8/15!


----------



## MummyOf5

I wasn't fast enough, it says they are on backorder now


----------



## Saki.Girl

MummyOf5 said:


> I wasn't fast enough, it says they are on backorder now


keep checking cause betheny told me it told her that yesterday but she got in to order 2


----------



## Saki.Girl

i know one thing this year i am stocking up on all sorts of items for reapers in winter


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> keep checking cause betheny told me it told her that yesterday but she got in to order 2


I was just able to order, too. Try again while they are up, MummyOf5


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Anybody know about these? are they worth it? (wont be using it for pumpkins but for props and stuffs)


----------



## 22606

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Anybody know about these? are they worth it? (wont be using it for pumpkins but for props and stuffs)


For a whopping $1 each, I would say to take a chance. I have never purchased any of those, but I know that their small LED lanterns are quite bright.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Garthgoyle said:


> For a whopping $1 each, I would say to take a chance. I have never purchased any of those, but I know that their small LED lanterns are quite bright.


Yea, only reason I ask is because Dollar Tree online requires you to buy in bulk only lol I do not want to sit on 24 of these that aren't what I expected lol

EDIT: I re-checked it and i can purchase just 4 units minimum  going for it!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

WHOA!! $7.66 Shipping for a 4.00 purchase??? Hope there is a store nearby i can pick it up at. lol


----------



## printersdevil

Pyrosaxplayer, what are they?


----------



## Spookybella977

So excited just ordered my village!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

printersdevil said:


> Pyrosaxplayer, what are they?


As in the product it self? well, i had bought a couple of interior LED Lighting Triangles for my Halloween Storage shed, and if i am not mistaken, the pumpkin LED Strobe looks like the same design. Like pictured Below. But the shipping is ridiculous lol


----------



## DieselFreak

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Anybody know about these? are they worth it? (wont be using it for pumpkins but for props and stuffs)


I used three of those this last Halloween. I wanted more for my project but was leery on spending the $ if they wouldn't be bright enough or eat through batteries. Well let me just say, I turned those suckers on, put them into some creature pods that had a single layer of paper mâché, and cheese cloth wrapped around the pod. They flashed through all of it! Not only that.. But I forgot to turn them off that night and went out a day and a half later and they were still on! I had DT batteries in them as well! They're bright at night in very low light. The only thing I found wrong with them is the strobe is more of a pulse, not really fast. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

DieselFreak said:


> Just my 2 cents.


Awesome!, Can you lend me your 2 cents to help cover the shipping costs... HEHE 

Anyways, thank you for that description. would you might have a pic somewhere laying around of it in action? lol If not, no worries. 

Still debating if its worth the shipping or hold of on it and hope it shows up in the Dollar Tree locations i have around me.


----------



## Caroluna

pryosaxplayer you can have them shipped free to a Dollar Tree store near you for pickup.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Caroluna, for one reason or another, it would not let me do that. Not sure if it was because of the store itself or maybe the product. ~shrugs~.


EDIT: look further into why and found this...

_Only "UPS Delivery" Displayed: this item is only available to be shipped to your home or business via UPS (shipping fees apply). This item is currently out-of-stock in the distribution center that services your area and is not available to be shipped for free to your local Dollar Tree or Deals store._


----------



## LairMistress

OK, I can't believe I'm sharing this, because it's terrible...and I hope that I made it publicly viewable, but I am very new to Google+, so I may not have done it correctly. 

I am 99% sure that I used one of those lights under a blow-mold zombie ground breaker head. It came with its own light, which got broken several years ago. This light is actually brighter than the light that came with it. I have other flashing lights, but they all flashed faster, and I wanted the slower flash for this.

You can't see anything past the first few tombstones and the ghost lady, until you get to the flashing light...that's the one. Then you see colored eyes fading in and out, and the lights on the porch. 

The flashing white light is the one that you're thinking of buying.

I'm sorry that you can't actually see the display. I took the video on my phone, not thinking that it would come out so dark, because in person, I could certainly see it all!

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos?pid=5961771719758545810&oid=113739147750343130494


----------



## Bethany

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Anybody know about these? are they worth it? (wont be using it for pumpkins but for props and stuffs)


I have a couple of these. used one in one of my crystal balls. Lights do not stay on, they cycle so there is a type of flash. they use 2 AAA batteries. The cycle is quick.


----------



## printersdevil

Lair Mistress I couldn't see it. It asked for a password


----------



## Bethany

I'd bet they'll have them in the stores.


----------



## scaringyou

Ya.. Those strobes are a staple product in store the last few years. The led's don't strobe together, they light in order. So led 1 flashes real fast, then led 2 flashes, then 3, then 1, etc. So only 1 led is on at a time. Makes for less light, but longer battery life. But like was pointed out, the led's are bright enough that it's not a big deal.

EDIT: I tracked one down in my pumpkin lights box and filmed it. Boring, but effective

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr3dRCBDelc


----------



## LairMistress

Houston, we have an endcap!

They need to stock more Creepy Creature spiders, I just bought them out.


----------



## Hilda

LairMistress said:


> Houston, we have an endcap!
> They need to stock more Creepy Creature spiders, I just bought them out.


Thanks! This made me laugh.


----------



## hallorenescene

chroma, welcome aboard.
pyro, I use those little pumpkin lights a lot. I tuck them behind things that need a little more light to be seen. they don't give off a bright light, but for my tastes enough light. I remember when they first came out, they were flimsy, but useful. I still have a few of those. they have really improved. if you garage sale or goodwill, you can pick them up for $0.10 or $0.25 cents. I probably have a dozen, and last year I used them all. also, you can usually find those in stores when it gets closer to Halloween.
lair mistress, I want some creepy creature spiders


----------



## Deadna

Found this at Dollar Tree. It's a computer game of slots and there is a halloween one! You can see the skinny Jason in the background 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=204984&d=1406433229


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, cool find


----------



## LairMistress

I'm wrong, they're "Night Creature" spiders. Still, my first real Halloween purchase of 2014! I have yet to see Halloween in any other stores, but I can't say that I've been to too many, either. I did check 5 Below, and I've been scouting Goodwill and Salvation Army weekly.


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> It's a computer game of slots and there is a halloween one! You can see the skinny Jason in the background


He has been upping his cardio to make sure that no campers can outrun him, apparently The fact that they included a Halloween version is pretty cool.


----------



## Hilda

Sooooo just checked out a local DT. An endcap of what may be leftovers from last year. I did grab a dozen rats (you can never have enough). LOL I'm all buzzed and happy with my little rodent haul when...

The cashier actually made a negative sound and complained about how ridiculous it is that Halloween stuff is out. Uhhhhhhh WHAT!?!?!?! 
Do NOT make me justify my July rat buying to you young lady!!!!!!! 

Do the words 'Can I speak to your manager?' mean anything to you? (Joking.... but really. Have some manners. LOL)


----------



## DieselFreak

Hilda, I had a similar experience today! Lol I walked in to DT to get a few things.. Then to my surprise we have(had) an end cap full of Halloween creatures!! My husbands comment was "you're like a greedy fat kid in a candy store woman!" And the cashier, she made the comment "I just stocked those shelves! Don't know why Halloween is out so early!" Some people just don't get it...


----------



## Spooky McWho

I've been having the same thing happen, but it's the customers who are upset about Halloween being out. The crew here knows not to voice complaints especially in front of me


----------



## LairMistress

This line made me choke on my drink: "Do NOT make me justify my July rat buying to you young lady!!!!!!!"


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I actually had the opposite experience, haha! The manager of a local Dollar General was excited that I was "someone else who likes Halloween."


----------



## LairMistress

When I bought my DT spiders the other day, the cashier said "Oh, I didn't know that we had Halloween out already!", and I was prepared for the rant. Then she said "That's my favorite holiday!". I considered high-fiving her, but that probably would have made it really awkward.


----------



## lizzyborden

Just a heads up, I got an email today offering the 16 pc. Tombstone Corners set for $10. Supposedly an online exclusive. 

http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-...ween-Sets-16-pc-/638c639c639p350939/index.pro


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Spooky McWho said:


> I've been having the same thing happen, but it's the customers who are upset about Halloween being out. The crew here knows not to voice complaints especially in front of me


I forgot it was July. Honestly since I have found you all it's Halloween all the time in my mind. I'm talking with my coworkers about all the crafts I have planned and the boney event and spookytown. Sometimes someone will say its July and I'll say fall will be here before you know it and I want to enjoy the holiday for more than 2 weeks 

I'm still waiting on my dollar tree. Only a few items are in my store but hopefully the rest will be in this week.


----------



## RCIAG

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I forgot it was July. Honestly since I have found you all it's Halloween all the time in my mind. I'm talking with my coworkers about all the crafts I have planned and the boney event and spookytown. Sometimes someone will say its July and I'll say fall will be here before you know it and I want to enjoy the holiday for more than 2 weeks .


I posted on my regular non-Halloween board that I'd bought my costume already & someone said "It's JULY!!??!!" I said yes, that's actually late in the game for haunters.

They know me well enough now to know that I'm thinking about it all year & wouldn't find it odd but the guy that commented is Finnish & doesn't think in "Halloween" terms. Not yet anyway. He's moving to the US soon & to TX so hopefully he'll get some full on Halloween soon.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

RCIAG said:


> I posted on my regular non-Halloween board that I'd bought my costume already & someone said "It's JULY!!??!!" I said yes, that's actually late in the game for haunters.
> 
> They know me well enough now to know that I'm thinking about it all year & wouldn't find it odd but the guy that commented is Finnish & doesn't think in "Halloween" terms. Not yet anyway. He's moving to the US soon & to TX so hopefully he'll get some full on Halloween soon.


What are you going as this year?


----------



## WitchyKitty

RCIAG said:


> I posted on my regular non-Halloween board that I'd bought my costume already & someone said "It's JULY!!??!!" I said yes, that's actually late in the game for haunters.


I have mine, as well. I've had it since June, lol. I still need some accessories and such for it, but I have some of those, too, already. I work on my costumes year 'round! 

As for my DT, they finally started to put out some Halloween. I stopped in today and found one tiny end cap of spiders, rats and bats hidden in the middle aisle...which is odd, it's always on the front aisles. I was temped to buy a bunch of rats, but I decided to make myself wait for the rest to be put out, as I only have so much money to spend. At least now I know it will slowly be trickling into the store, now!!


----------



## RCIAG

I'll just repost from the costume thread:

I have never ever gone as a witch, not even as a little girl, but this year I've decided that's this year's costume. Not sure why, but it just struck me while perusing Oriental Trading one day last week (though I bought everything on Amazon).

Heck, most of the time I just grab a mask & stick that on & don't bother with the rest of the costume. I don't wanna go super scary this year & NEVER sexy, but this is a nice in between costume & will be an easy costume. Plus I'll wear the shoes before & after Halloween!!

Now I need to talk my husband into being a wizard or a black cat.

Shoes (in shiny pleather):









Wig:









Eyelashes (not totally necessary but waaay too cool to NOT buy):









Costume (includes the eye necklace & hand thing & hat):


----------



## Spooky McWho

Somebody here was looking for a foot, I think it was Hilda?


----------



## WitchyKitty

RCIAG said:


> Shoes (in shiny pleather):


Ah! Those shoes would work with my costume this year, too, lol. Love them! My family decided to "theme" the annual Halloween party this year, and we must all dress as witches (for the females, anyway) with homemade brooms. Those shoes rock!


----------



## WitchyKitty

...Now I am wishing I had picked up some rats when I was at DT earlier...hope there are still some left the next time I go...


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> Just a heads up, I got an email today offering the 16 pc. Tombstone Corners set for $10. Supposedly an online exclusive.
> 
> http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-...ween-Sets-16-pc-/638c639c639p350939/index.pro


I got that email too & the 2 I ordered are on back order.  Hope they are shipping mine & not making me wait until after those are ordered from the email. I got an email after I ordered that item should be shipped in 30 days, then the email came offering the set.


----------



## Hilda

Spooky McWho said:


> Somebody here was looking for a foot, I think it was Hilda?


Yes dear. It was I. (It was me?) I was looking for a foot for a zombie prop. I found one at DT the other day.
Do you have some insider info on feet for us?!?


----------



## boo who?

GRRRR! I just got an email CANCELING my 16 pc. Halloween Set. The email says it is out of stock and there is no option to back order. The initial order said it was in stock and would arrive the first week of August. Drat!


----------



## chromachord

hallorenescene said:


> chroma, welcome aboard.


Thanks for the welcome, hallorenescene!

I'm actually scared that I'm going to miss out on Halloween stuff first being put out at our local dollar stores because I will be out of the country for September. And I really do need to stock up on some basics!


----------



## Spooky McWho

Hilda said:


> Yes dear. It was I. (It was me?) I was looking for a foot for a zombie prop. I found one at DT the other day.
> Do you have some insider info on feet for us?!?


No insider info but I found one in our packaways and was going to send it your way.


----------



## Hilda

Spooky McWho said:


> No insider info but I found one in our packaways and was going to send it your way.


Oh you are so sweet! I appreciate it, but I did find some. Thank you so much for the offer!


----------



## Deadna

boo who? said:


> GRRRR! I just got an email CANCELING my 16 pc. Halloween Set. The email says it is out of stock and there is no option to back order. The initial order said it was in stock and would arrive the first week of August. Drat!


Did you place your order today or back on the 25th? I got 2 emails from them today like Bethany did showing the sets but of course it says they are out and will be backordered. I already had 2 sets backordered before these emails came. I have had nothing but trouble from them lately when they were always very helpful....it took them a week to reply to emails last month . I don't know what is going on but am not liking them causing a feeding frenzie and then not having the items. I noticed recently one of their items I was looking at suggested they would be perfect for resale in a giftshop....I am wondering if that is where some things are going so fast.


----------



## Haunted Nana

I went to 1 of our DTs today they had a small end cap got acouple of rats and some night creatures. I told them whats the hold up on halloween. They said really??LOL Gonna check the other one out tomorrow.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Spooky McWho said:


> Somebody here was looking for a foot, I think it was Hilda?


I love those shoes they are perfect.


----------



## Haunted Nana

RCIAG said:


> I'll just repost from the costume thread:
> 
> I have never ever gone as a witch, not even as a little girl, but this year I've decided that's this year's costume. Not sure why, but it just struck me while perusing Oriental Trading one day last week (though I bought everything on Amazon).
> 
> Heck, most of the time I just grab a mask & stick that on & don't bother with the rest of the costume. I don't wanna go super scary this year & NEVER sexy, but this is a nice in between costume & will be an easy costume. Plus I'll wear the shoes before & after Halloween!!
> 
> Now I need to talk my husband into being a wizard or a black cat.
> 
> Shoes (in shiny pleather):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyelashes (not totally necessary but waaay too cool to NOT buy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costume (includes the eye necklace & hand thing & hat):


I love those shoes they are perfect.


----------



## just_Tim

wondering if anyone knows how long it takes dollar tree to ship items . I ordered a graveyard set last Wed night. it is showing a estimated delivery date of 8-1.
but has not even shipped. This is my first order online with them, so just curious if they drag their feet on shipping out stuff.


----------



## boo who?

just_Tim said:


> wondering if anyone knows how long it takes dollar tree to ship items . I ordered a graveyard set last Wed night. it is showing a estimated delivery date of 8-1.
> but has not even shipped. This is my first order online with them, so just curious if they drag their feet on shipping out stuff.


My order from a week ago was just canceled as out-of-stock. It was also supposed to arrive 8-1. Hope you get yours,


----------



## Bethany

Well, I guess I won't hold my breath that I will get my order fulfilled.  I ordered last week, and expected delivery was not the 1st. 

Was really hoping to get one for around my ceramic Haunted House I made years ago.


----------



## LairMistress

I know that it's not helpful at all, but I hope that those of you whose orders haven't been cancelled, actually get your items. I've never ordered anything from them before. I am shocked though, that they ran out that quickly. I realize that "we" here aren't the only people trying to order them, but how few did they have, if they're cancelling orders already??


----------



## MummyOf5

When I put one in the cart it says it's on back order and should be available in 30 days.


----------



## boo who?

Then maybe I should try to reorder. Don't know why it wouldn't have shifted my order to a wait rather than a cancellation. :{


----------



## texaslucky

Our Halloween is finally coming in at DT. So excited!


----------



## Saki.Girl

just_Tim said:


> wondering if anyone knows how long it takes dollar tree to ship items . I ordered a graveyard set last Wed night. it is showing a estimated delivery date of 8-1.
> but has not even shipped. This is my first order online with them, so just curious if they drag their feet on shipping out stuff.


it takes a little bit for them to get it out I ordered a box a flamingos and it took a while but it did come on the date they gave me


----------



## RCIAG

I ordered flamingos & it took a while but I wasn't on a deadline with them. I'd also imagine a lot of their stuff, Halloween & otherwise, originates outta China so it's going to take longer for them to ship from China. I also guess they have to have some stock for stores too & they may get dibs.


----------



## Bethany

Ok just got off the phone with DT because once again, today I got an email to order the set.  The person I talked to said my order was still in, if I wanted it sooner, I could choose ship UPS and I'd get it sooner. I said no thanks, but they should really stop sending the emails. She said none were avail. in my district yet, so no store pick up. Can't figure out why they don't just ship them to the store I chose so I can pick them up. 

Went to 2 DT today and only one had any "halloween" out & it wasn't much at all. I did get 5 rats though.  The manager told me that Halloween has to be out & set by the 8th of August!!!! Now hopefully they get those ears in........


----------



## LairMistress

I don't think that these are available in stores, are they?



RCIAG said:


> I also guess they have to have some stock for stores too & they may get dibs.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Whoooah did y'all order flamingos this year? I didn't even see them! Just the inflatable ones boohiss


----------



## WitchyKitty

LairMistress said:


> I don't think that these are available in stores, are they?


I am pretty sure it says not available in stores, online only.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> Whoooah did y'all order flamingos this year? I didn't even see them! Just the inflatable ones boohiss


yep ordered a case of them a few month ago


----------



## Hilda

Bethany said:


> Now hopefully they get those ears in........


Dearest... If they don't. I'll hook you up.


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot my order status says compleate should be getting the village Friday whoot


----------



## Shadowbat

Mine says "in distribution process". My estimated arrival time is 8/5.


----------



## EvilDog

Love dollar tree halloween stuff.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Went to a different DT today on the other side of town, and while they had the same small Halloween end cap as the other store, they had some other appropriate stuff. 
1. I found a couple of black damask pillow covers, matching round table cloths, and they also had place mats (though I didn't buy them.) I'm going to embroider the cases, at least, using some patterns I bought from Urban Threads a few days ago. 
2. They also had 3 packs of black Hawaiian leis, which worked great when cut open and wrapped around one of their grapevine wreaths. They could be used for garland, or taken apart to use the flowers for table scatter. 
3. Another cool thing I found were nail polishes in skull-shaped bottles. The bottles could be emptied out and used in displays, or (this is why I bought a couple) to give as prizes for a costume contest. They would make cute favors for an all-female party.


----------



## Scarywomn

Just wanted to write and say I LOVE your profile picture!


----------



## NOWHINING

I need a billion skelly garland. I was out to my DT Friday and NADA!


----------



## LairMistress

Ooooh, skull shaped nail polish bottles! I will need some of those, have to keep my eyes open.  Thanks for the heads up!

Ours had black leis, but they're singles, not mutli-packs. Heck, I'd have rather had a multi pack! 

That seems along the same lines of last year, they had packs of white glue in three packs or four packs...same brand...each a dollar. Why on earth would someone buy the three pack, or the SINGLE ones on the shelf, when they have four packs right there for the same price in the same size? Now if ours had the multi pack leis and I missed it, I'll feel really dumb, haha.


----------



## boo who?

Huh! After receiving a cancellation notice for my DT Halloween village I just now got another order confirmation email with a promise of notification when the item ships. Fingers crossed!


----------



## EvilDog

boo who? said:


> Huh! After receiving a cancellation notice for my DT Halloween village I just now got another order confirmation email with a promise of notification when the item ships. Fingers crossed!


YIKES! :O hope you get it.


----------



## just_Tim

got my tombstone set Tombstone Corners today I thought they would be plastic but they are resin made real sturdy very happy with them well worth the 10 bucks


----------



## just_Tim

my webcam sucks lol but still some pics and again very happy with the set


----------



## MummyOf5

Is the house ceramic?


----------



## just_Tim

MummyOf5 said:


> Is the house ceramic?


yeah like a ceramic or resin type material


----------



## just_Tim

close up of the house front & back and every item is a ceramic/resin material except the little tree it feels like a heavy wire wrapped in some material


----------



## Shadowbat

I can't wait to get mine. I've been a fan of their Cobblestone Village pieces for years and have always said they should do a Halloween village.


----------



## MummyOf5

Thanks, I was wondering about that. I guess the description does say that the house is porcelain and the rest are polyresin. I wasn't able to order, not fast enough I guess.


----------



## Bethany

boo who? said:


> Huh! After receiving a cancellation notice for my DT Halloween village I just now got another order confirmation email with a promise of notification when the item ships. Fingers crossed!


I got the same email today. Hope I get the 2 I ordered..... soon!


----------



## just_Tim

MummyOf5 said:


> Thanks, I was wondering about that. I guess the description does say that the house is porcelain and the rest are polyresin. I wasn't able to order, not fast enough I guess.


dont they still have them for sale on their site ?


----------



## Bethany

MummyOf5 said:


> Thanks, I was wondering about that. I guess the description does say that the house is porcelain and the rest are polyresin. I wasn't able to order, not fast enough I guess.


I got an email yesterday saying order yours!! Give it a try Mummy!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yeah, I got the email, too...which confused me, because you guys were saying they were out of stock, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

They are getting the skull nail polishes?! I keep wanting to buy them from other stores when I see them, but they are always a bit costly so I pass...if my DT gets them, I'll for sure have to get one!! I hope they have some decent colors...


----------



## just_Tim

ok wanted to post one more of the figures outside of the package so you can see them better


----------



## Saki.Girl

Can not wait to vet villageog I want some of the skull nail polish


----------



## 22606

just_Tim said:


> my webcam sucks lol but still some pics and again very happy with the set


Gah, my eyes!! The set looks really neat. Thanks for posting pictures, just_Tim.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh man my dt the one had no skull nail polish or even halloween ugh i will try the bigger dt this friday that has halloween maybe they will have them


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> oh man my dt the one had no skull nail polish or even halloween ugh i will try the bigger dt this friday that has halloween maybe they will have them


I visited a larger one in a better area just yesterday. The only Halloween items out were the rats, bats, spiders, and such; not exactly an impressive setup at the moment, so I would not waste the gas.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> I visited a larger one in a better area just yesterday. The only Halloween items out were the rats, bats, spiders, and such; not exactly an impressive setup at the moment, so I would not waste the gas.


its only 5 min from my house lol


----------



## just_Tim

Garthgoyle said:


> Gah, my eyes!! The set looks really neat. Thanks for posting pictures, just_Tim.


you are welcome, ! thanks for the reply


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

The skull nail polishes come in 4 colors - neon pink, neon orange, ultraviolet, and navy blue.


----------



## moonbaby345

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> The skull nail polishes come in 4 colors - neon pink, neon orange, ultraviolet, and navy blue.


Thanks for the info!I don't usually wear nail polish because I have short nails and bite my nails but I will get these just for the bottles.I think they will look cute sitting on my vanity.I hope mine has the orange one.I will wear the orange one through the month of October.I also want to get the ultraviolet one too.I heard from someone on Youtube that they also have yellow.Wish they had green.


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, that is a very cute set up.
rciag, I love your costume idea. it's very witchy. I've never seen eyelashes like that before. where did you get them? last year walmart had a lot of cool eyelashes. after Halloween I got one of each package left for $0.50 or $0.25 each.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

So far our DT just has autumn flowers. They should stock H'ween stuff some time next month. Here, August and all the way through the end of September are still full-on summer with 95-100F heat daily. We still will get 95+F heat in October, though we will also get some 80F days sprinkled in. So "the mood" doesn't strike around here until a bit later than some.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> The skull nail polishes come in 4 colors - neon pink, neon orange, ultraviolet, and navy blue.


Oh man I want the neon pink and ultraviolet for my nails I hope our Dt gets them


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot my Halloween town is ready for pick up will be after work today


----------



## pumpkinpie

Stopped in DT lastnight, we had a partial wall of autumnal floral, I stand alone little shelf filled with all the little pumpkins (they actually looked quite nice but I passed) and an end cap full of bats, rats and leftovers....IT'S STARTING


----------



## Caroluna

I received an email this morning that my village has shipped!


----------



## Bethany

I suggest that those of you whose DT have the nail polish, pick up some "extras" if you are taking part in the Reaper!


----------



## EvilDog

Bethany said:


> I suggest that those of you whose DT have the nail polish, pick up some "extras" if you are taking part in the Reaper!


You want some?


----------



## Bethany

EvilDog said:


> You want some?


None for me, but thank you. I have 5 DT within 30 minutes. I can't sit still long enough to let nail polish dry!


----------



## Saki.Girl

EvilDog said:


> You want some?


I want some the pink and violet


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok got the town it is nice picked it up today looked at it all make sure not broken then put back in box rely happy with it.


----------



## sookie

My Halloween set came yesterday so worth the money! I really like it


----------



## EvilDog

Saki.Girl said:


> I want some the pink and violet


I can get some and sell it to ya.


----------



## Saki.Girl

EvilDog said:


> I can get some and sell it to ya.


if i cant find them at the big dt here i will let you know thanks


----------



## EvilDog

Ok sounds good.


----------



## Always Wicked

Bethany said:


> I got that email too & the 2 I ordered are on back order.  Hope they are shipping mine & not making me wait until after those are ordered from the email. I got an email after I ordered that item should be shipped in 30 days, then the email came offering the set.


i ordered one set the first day avail.. early in the morning.. i havent received a backorder notice but its supposed to be delivered to the store in the next couple of days... we shall see..


----------



## Always Wicked

also... can someone post a pic of the nail polish.. thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene

after all the heads ups, I checked out our dt. it had an end cap with spiders, rats, bats, bugs, and goodies. I picked up 3 spiders. very creepy. it was all the cashier could do to pick them up hurriedly and throw them in a bag. and then throw the bag. she made a terrible face. I said....oh, you don't like spiders much? she said she could handle the fake ones, but live ones were dead ones. I thought, hey lady, you just tried to kill my fake ones. you're not handling it well. but I hate spiders so much, I just kind of related.


----------



## Saki.Girl

They added more Halloween to site water globes. Zombie fingers bobble heads tombstones . I dud look for the skull nail polish on line it's not.


----------



## sookie

What is this nailpolish I keep reading about? Is it Halloween?


----------



## MC HauntDreams

I got one of the nail polishes last year. Love the bottle, HATE the polish. It chipped within seconds. I have never seen nail polish that was so chintzy. Even the little kid stuff (for play) lasts longer. 
So my suggestion is to go for the bottle not the contents!


----------



## RCIAG

MC HauntDreams said:


> I got one of the nail polishes last year. Love the bottle, HATE the polish. It chipped within seconds. I have never seen nail polish that was so chintzy. Even the little kid stuff (for play) lasts longer.
> So my suggestion is to go for the bottle not the contents!


Hot Topic has a line of polish that comes in skull bottles.

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Accessories/Beauty/Nails.jsp

They also have perfume in skull bottles too. 

I've got some on order & I own one bottle & it's pretty good. With nail polish you really get what you pay for sometimes. But some of the best polish I own is the less-than-$5 kind.


----------



## Hilda

It's that most wonderful time of the year!
(my shopping cart)(yesterday) LOLOLOL


----------



## Paint It Black

Ha ha. I love the shopping cart shots, Hilda. 

Yesterday at DT I got some plastic mice and spiders. Also some red rose bouquets. When our store gets them in, I still want to get some of the large skulls, skeleton garland, door knockers, and foam pumpkins - all to use for crafts.


----------



## EvilDog

Hilda said:


> It's that most wonderful time of the year!
> (my shopping cart)(yesterday) LOLOLOL
> 
> View attachment 205981


With the zombies jingle belling and demons telling you good cheer!! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Whoot got some today


----------



## EvilDog

I want a orange bottle.


----------



## Always Wicked

I need some to give for myself and to give to the nieces and friends ... Guess I will be making an early morn trip to see if we have any in yet ... Good news is that my decor set shipped


----------



## Bethany

Hmm May have to buy some of the nail polish now. LOL Could put it on the counter in one of the bathrooms along with Witch Wart cream & such. 

Still waiting on my set to be shipped.


----------



## Saki.Girl

they had blue to but i hate the color blue so past on it LOL
i am redoing my bathroom these will be sitting out


----------



## kittyvibe

Be prepared for LOTS of compliments  I wore the purple witch costume a few years ago and it was a hit with everyone, even the TOTs! Not sure what your going to use for hosiery, but I used black/purple striped pantyhose and got lots of compliments, people really loved them with the dress, hehe. 



RCIAG said:


> I'll just repost from the costume thread:
> 
> I have never ever gone as a witch, not even as a little girl, but this year I've decided that's this year's costume. Not sure why, but it just struck me while perusing Oriental Trading one day last week (though I bought everything on Amazon).
> 
> Heck, most of the time I just grab a mask & stick that on & don't bother with the rest of the costume. I don't wanna go super scary this year & NEVER sexy, but this is a nice in between costume & will be an easy costume. Plus I'll wear the shoes before & after Halloween!!
> 
> Now I need to talk my husband into being a wizard or a black cat.
> 
> Shoes (in shiny pleather):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyelashes (not totally necessary but waaay too cool to NOT buy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costume (includes the eye necklace & hand thing & hat):


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked these up to love Halloween socks


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Picked these up to love Halloween socks


Cute socks Saki


----------



## chromachord

Hilda said:


> It's that most wonderful time of the year!
> (my shopping cart)(yesterday) LOLOLOL
> 
> View attachment 205981


Hilda, jealous of that shopping cart!

Sad to hear that the nail polish sucks...I got some that is identical to it at Hot Topic. It actually lasted quite a bit! But it was 4 bucks. I will readily admit that I got it for the bottle as well as for the color!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> Cute socks Saki


Thank you . I love Waring Halloween socks


----------



## EvilDog

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you . I love Waring Halloween socks


So do i. And got zillions of socks.


----------



## hallorenescene

cool nail polish saki. i don't wear nail polish though. we're not allowed to wear it where i work. and i work a lot, so it would be pointless. i do love the halloween socks.
hilda, bet that was a fun shopping spree.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you . I love Waring Halloween socks


So do I!!! I hope my store gets them in!


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> cool nail polish saki. i don't wear nail polish though. we're not allowed to wear it where i work. and i work a lot, so it would be pointless. i do love the halloween socks.
> hilda, bet that was a fun shopping spree.


you could empty them and just use the cool skull


----------



## Saki.Girl

some of you might like these i saw at dt


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> after all the heads ups, I checked out our dt. it had an end cap with spiders, rats, bats, bugs, and goodies. I picked up 3 spiders. very creepy. it was all the cashier could do to pick them up hurriedly and throw them in a bag. and then throw the bag. she made a terrible face. I said....oh, you don't like spiders much? she said she could handle the fake ones, but live ones were dead ones. I thought, hey lady, you just tried to kill my fake ones. you're not handling it well. but I hate spiders so much, I just kind of related.



I don't like spiders crawling around inside our house but can handle them--calling hubby is one solution! although he frequently misses them and they drop to the floor and scurry to safety leaving me wondering if they will crawl out at night and onto the bed. I'm actually better at vacuuming them up myself.

Given that reaction, imagine my horror in finding out now that we _just finally_ landscaped our front and back yards and put furniture out, that we have lots of Black Widows all over outside...found them at our seating area under the lip where you sit, bbq island near our stools, etc. Lots of them! Lots and lots of them! And if you know anything about Black Widows (only spider in our area that is venomous) you know that they come out at night. Have to tell you that I'm now kind of freaked out about setting up and taking down my halloween display on halloween night. Hubby has been going on Black Widow patrol at night and getting quite a number of them, but clearly this is the outdoors and eradication is fruitless. By doing a regular patrol he is hoping to eliminate the females before they lay eggs and hatch in order to keep the numbers down. Now I feel I not only have to be concerned about my guests getting bit when we eat dinner outdoors and are trying to enjoy the night outside because maybe we missed one under a dining chair or whatever, but will wonder if some of those _real_ Black Widows have crawled in my Halloween props and decorations. 

Interestingly I have no qualms about putting out faux Black Widow and tarantula spiders in my haunt. And one of my favorite props is my Tekky jumping spider. I really am having issues with the real ones though.  I think knowing that if you accidentally disturb them not only can their venom cause a lot of pain and even has the possibility of death in some, but that they are a spider that doesn't retreat but will charge at you and as I understand it they are pretty quick on those 8 legs! I'm also concerned that we have a lot of small kids in our area who's bodies would probably react to the toxins to a greater extent than a larger adult's body would if bit.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I'm the spider killer in my house, which is kind of funny as I am the girl.  

All three of my men scream like girls when there's a spider, or anything crawly, in the vicinity.

I hear a scream, I sigh and get the shoe.


----------



## Haunted Nana

I went to our other Dollar Tree today to once again be disappointed they had nothing at all out for Halloween and the one I went to last week they still only have one tiny end cap. I was so hoping to get some skull nail polish. Guess I will have to keep checking.


----------



## weenbaby

My little cuties. I don't know why I love these pumpkins so much. I bought a white one last year and when I went back they were all gone. Glad they brought them back!

I'm DYING for a pink one. Like a pale pink like the porcelain doll pumpkins (the breast cancer awareness ones).


----------



## WitchyKitty

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I'm the spider killer in my house, which is kind of funny as I am the girl.
> 
> All three of my men scream like girls when there's a spider, or anything crawly, in the vicinity.
> 
> I hear a scream, I sigh and get the shoe.


Lol! In my house, the spiders have two choices: Let me catch them in a cup and release them outside...or face the wrath of four hunting kitties, lol.


----------



## fennyann

I got a bunch of these last year too! I love them! They go with my decor so perfectly.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Haunted Nana said:


> Cute socks Saki


I love halloween socks!!!!


----------



## Bethany

DT is supposed to have their Halloween set up by Aug. 8th. So I was told.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> DT is supposed to have their Halloween set up by Aug. 8th. So I was told.


I hope so...we still only have an end cap of spiders, rats and bats.


----------



## witchy poo

Went to DT today just to get birthday stuff. They had a halloween village. I plan to go back without the hubby and get a few pieces. The painting was not that great but I can repaint them. I should have taken a pic, sorry.


----------



## weenbaby

What's the Halloween village? Is it new?


----------



## WitchyKitty

They had the village online only, at first...a 16 piece set for $10. It is similar to the Christmas versions they get during the holidays, but Halloween style. They must be selling it in stores now...

http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-holidays/halloween/Tombstone-Corners-Halloween-Sets-16-pc-/638c639c639p350939/index.pro


----------



## weenbaby

WitchyKitty said:


> They had the village online only, at first...a 16 piece set for $10. It is similar to the Christmas versions they get during the holidays, but Halloween style. They must be selling it in stores now...
> 
> http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-holidays/halloween/Tombstone-Corners-Halloween-Sets-16-pc-/638c639c639p350939/index.pro


Is 1 case the whole set?


----------



## weenbaby

Just read the product description. I want one!


----------



## Saki.Girl

weenbaby said:


> Is 1 case the whole set?


yes it is the whole set


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> DT is supposed to have their Halloween set up by Aug. 8th. So I was told.


the smaller one by my house said they will set up in sept  

i will keep checking the bigger one that has a whole row out all ready they seen ahead of the game


----------



## Shadowbat

I picked up my Tombstone Corner village today. This thing is great for the price. I think I'm actually going to do a video review on this.


----------



## Bethany

Just realized that this is made almost entirely of DT Stuff!! Skeleton is from DT garland, Skirt is from a Mermaid doll & wings are from pkg of butterflies!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

Tombstone corner is AMAZING! For the money, it truly is impressive. I'm hoping that they'll go ahead and expand the line next year.


----------



## Bethany

I am still waiting for them to ship mine.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

I never received a shipment notice, but I did call my store and it was already there. So you may want to give them a ring.


----------



## Shadowbat

Mrs_Frankenstien said:


> I never received a shipment notice, but I did call my store and it was already there. So you may want to give them a ring.



That's what happened with me as well. They said something was wrong with their email system. I was checking the status on the DT site directly.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie,

I was in a Dollar Tree and found myself grabbing all the packages of ants they had. I got in my car and laughed. I don't need any! hahaha 
It was leftover impulse from our great ant caper of last year.


----------



## EvilDog

Hilda said:


> Ghost of Spookie,
> 
> I was in a Dollar Tree and found myself grabbing all the packages of ants they had. I got in my car and laughed. I don't need any! hahaha
> It was leftover impulse from our great ant caper of last year.


Ants? What kind of ants? Got pics?


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, that is terrifying reading about it. i hope you get every one of those spiders. can you spray and get some. i have my halloween in storage. last year i went in to get a tote, and there were about 5 or 6 spiders playing on the ceiling. they were actually playing. i didn't know spiders played. they really scared me. i got this bug rid stuff, and sprayed the crap out of my storage. later when i went in, there were dead spiders laying around. so i'm still scared from that. when i go in, i look all around for spiders. i also carry in my raid and spray as i leave the trailer. i haven't seen any this year so far, but that doesn't mean there aren't any. bbrrrr, i hate those things.
weenbaby, those are very pretty glass pumpkins.
someone on here mentioned about black lei's, i couldn't find any at our dt. i asked about them, and the clerk told me they didn't have any black, but they had a lot of pretty colored ones. i already have a lot of pretty colored ones. 
bethany, that skeleton is adorable. i like the colors of it as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

EvilDog said:


> Ants? What kind of ants? Got pics?



EvilDog, Oh just some fun we were having. I wanted to do a large Ant Hill with lots and lots of ants forming a trail in my jungle theme. Ideally I would love to have some of the ants carrrying body parts like fingers, eyes, ears. Anyway Dollar Tree had their packs of what 12 ct of creepy insects?, one of those insects varieties was fairly decent sized black ants. Each store received only a few packages of each insect variety so it was going to be a challenge to amass the numbers I was looking for. Hilda volunteered and was terrific and rounded up a bunch of packages from various Dollar Tree stores in her area and I did the same in my area. When her collection arrived I posted the following post in the Dollar Tree thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...lar-tree-halloween-2013-a-66.html#post1491348

I haven't decided for sure yet but this year might be my jungle island theme. I really want to do a full yard walk thru for that theme and not sure if we'll be ready for that yet. If not, I'll have to fit things into our frontyard and courtyard and may have to instead just have ant trails running up our house wall or porch posts. The body parts might be harder to do in that event.

Don't even ask about the "red fire ant" challenge...LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, _I don't do the Black Widow patrol outside_. Hubby has volunteered for that and usually finds at least another one or two when he goes out at night with his flashlight and can of black widow spray. Although last trip he said he didn't notice any but we know they are out there. Next weekend we're going to clean our covered dining table and chairs and cushion storage box and I'm afraid what we'll find. I really feel like we need to check all our patio furniture over before sitting on it. Never gave it a thought before now. Our gardener knows to wear gloves and be careful when he's cleaning out dead leaves from under plants.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> View attachment 206644
> 
> 
> Just realized that this is made almost entirely of DT Stuff!! Skeleton is from DT garland, Skirt is from a Mermaid doll & wings are from pkg of butterflies!!


That fairy is singing, I'm too sexy for my face, too sexy for my face, so sexy it hurts. That song popped into my head when I saw this little fella.


----------



## offmymeds

I saw these this weekend. Are these the villages you all have ordered?


----------



## weenbaby

Yep. Those look like the village online. I need one! Have no idea where I would put it though. Lol.


----------



## lizzyborden

I got an email that my village was ready to pick up, but hoping our store has the individual pieces too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

sweet I need some more for my nightmare before Christmas village I am do excited to see we can get these in stores I will have to check mine today


----------



## RCIAG

Oh those are just dying to be Godzilla'd in my front window by my cats!! They could also use a decent paint job but for what you're paying for them they're pretty cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Those village pieces are actually pretty nice!


----------



## RCIAG

Especially for the price & size. That's one reason I never got into Spooky Town, just too big, not enough room in the house & too much money but these may be the perfect thing. And you don't have to display all of it together if you don't want to, you could just do the figures or one piece with the figures. 

And at the price you can't afford NOT to buy it! Off to the Dollar Tree site!!


----------



## 22606

It appears that they have some additional figurines and pieces in stores. Thanks for the photos, offmymeds.


----------



## Hilda

EvilDog said:


> Ants? What kind of ants? Got pics?


I sure do!! Well I have to take photo of the bag to show you if you want to see them straight from the store... but here they are. 









Here they are painted red. DON'T USE SPRAY PAINT! LOL It will never dry. You have to use craft paint.










EDIT: My photos are huge!! Sorry. But the ants are not. Sorry! LOL


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Don't even ask about the "red fire ant" challenge...LOL.


ROFL LMAO Yup.


----------



## Hilda

RCIAG said:


> Oh those are just dying to be Godzilla'd in my front window by my cats!! They could also use a decent paint job but for what you're paying for them they're pretty cool.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Those village pieces are actually pretty nice!


I know! Right! I am trying to not look at them. I don't have any room left and I just can't possibly start collecting anything else. 
They are really cute.


----------



## pumpkinhead86

I saw the Villages online, they do look neat, and reasonably within my tight budget, lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, my cats "Godzilla" things like that, too, so I won't be buying the village...even though I want to for the price! We have a huge Lemax Spooky Town village we used to set up, we didn't last year and may not this year because our newest "Kitty-zilla" would totally destroy it! No need to buy more villages when we can't even put up the expensive one we have! 

I stopped in my DT again today, still no Halloween besides the spider/bug/rat endcap. I asked when they though the Halloween stuff would be put out, and she said probably after back to school, early to mid September.  Why can some stores put out stuff early, and others must wait?!


----------



## chromachord

Love the ants!


----------



## RCIAG

I had the Dollar Tree tombstones in the window one year & daily I'd have to set the thin ones back up. I finally took those down & went with the heavier small monster busts instead. 

I have several cheap little wind up toys that we like & my cousin's kids love. They go right to them every time they come in so they sit right on an end table at the end of the sofa. Whenever Ziggy wants attention he'll sit on the table & start scooching them off the table then looks at us like "What?! YOU left them there, whaddaya expect, I'M A CAT!!" I'm afraid if I left the village within kittydom they'd be toast so I may have to separate the bits.

Question for those that already have them, what are they made of, plastic, resin, stone, etc.?


----------



## Bethany

I haven't heard about my town yet. So who knows. I'm going to stop in at the store tomorrow. While running errands.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm lazy, I just paid the extra $7 to have it shipped to me.


----------



## Shadowbat

Garthgoyle said:


> It appears that they have some additional figurines and pieces in stores.



Yeah. I just saw the posted pics in the Findings thread! Just called my son in and showed him. Can't wait to add those too!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

OMG I'm am so freaking stoked that they've added additional houses!


----------



## texaslucky

Will they have these houses in the stores? Would like to find one. There is nothing here but a few bats and bugs.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Those village pieces aren't bad! I'm not a fan of little villages (for myself,) but I could see having fun redoing the paint on them, adding some glow paint ...

Our DT has the mini strobes, pumpkin "wands," paper lanterns, crows and owls, mini lights, and some figurines out now! Stopped by today to grab a bunch of the lanterns and a few packages of lights.


----------



## MummyOf5

Hubby and the boys are on a train kick right now so I'm thinking that will make an awesome excuse to get a village set.
Just tell'em they need a town for the trains to drive through.


----------



## LairMistress

Since the village pieces are also in stores, I will probably get them. I didn't want to bother with ordering them online, even when shipped to the store for free.

I don't really have a place for them either, but I have NO Spooky Town stuff, due to the prices. At $1 a pop, I won't mind so much if they spend a year or two in a box; or if they happen to get broken. Hopefully someday I will own some real Spooky Town stuff, but for now, it's the cheapo or thrift shop stuff for me.


----------



## Bethany

Went to closest DT; My village isn't there yet. They also only have an endcap of spiders & such. They did have a box of crows - I didn't buy any. 
I did buy 4 small pumpkins in the Fall stuff (making some Minion Pumpkins  , 3 or 4 pks. of tea lights; 2 white & 2 purple. I' seeing some purple & black PVC candles in my future crafting. Also got a white feather boa to pretty up my vulture. Maybe I'l go to the mall friday see if that DT has stuff out.


----------



## printersdevil

Just called our Dollar Tree checking on Halloween stuff. They are working on it right now!!!! Yea, I need skellie garlands, crows, and and and....


----------



## Shadowbat

Ran into both my area DT's looking for the other village houses. Nothing yet, but they both had out some Halloween and lots of Fall merchandise.


----------



## guttercat33

Ok it's official dollar tree Halloween end caps are up, new village for Halloween to.if you buy online there a haunted house you get that you can't buy in store


----------



## guttercat33

I work at dollar tree in Olathe ks we have a end with light up Halloween stuff,end with rubber bats,spiders,crows and fuzzy spiders,also glow zombies and body parts


----------



## guttercat33

New glass fall pumpkins this year to and shelf sitters for fall and halloween


----------



## EvilDog

guttercat33 said:


> I work at dollar tree in Olathe ks we have a end with light up Halloween stuff,end with rubber bats,spiders,crows and fuzzy spiders,also glow zombies and body parts


I wish i could work for a dollar store.  but all of em are closing that are near me.  not dollar tree.


----------



## Bethany

I am hoping to check the DT at the mall this weekend. I need skeleton garland, some owls, some body parts, organs.... the list goes on.


----------



## MummyOf5

I'm kinda liking those ants


----------



## Always Wicked

I picked up my 16 PC set today .. This will be the start to a village for me. I loved it. .. Also asked when they would be putting out more items and she told as soon as the school stuff is mostly gone and she assumes by next weekend they will start filling the shelves


----------



## pumpkinpie

EvilDog said:


> I wish i could work for a dollar store.  but all of em are closing that are near me.  not dollar tree.


We just left ours, it had a NOW HIRING sign, hubby just looked at me like...don't even lol

He knows I'd spend every cent I'd make


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstien

LOL that is too funny! I'd be the same way. I could never work at Target for that very reason either.


----------



## EvilDog

Yeah my paycheck be shot too. Lol


----------



## Hilda

I don't know if the pics are redundant at this point. We're all pretty familiar with the critter endcap by now. LOL 
Here's what our closest DT has out as of today. No sign of body parts yet.
















































Here are some slightly different color crows over by the floral.


----------



## EvilDog

I need to get to a DT!!


----------



## Bethany

EvilDog said:


> I need to get to a DT!!


I was yesterday & today & they don't have that much out.


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG the skull and crows ok I am so swinging by my dt store I want some of those bad


----------



## boo who?

*Mine doesn't have much out yet either.  Just the end-cap spiders and the Fall floral stuff.*


----------



## PirateDex

The ones near me (Omaha, NE) only have the end-cap or a small shelf unit (spiders, rats, some black bird and owls). Talking with the guy there, they are hoping to have more out this weekend, just waiting for more of the back-to-school stuff to vacate.


----------



## chromachord

*sighs* So many awesome things. I'm going to see if any of my friends in the US can go to a Dollar Tree and get me some stuff.


----------



## Hilda

I was back in there today stocking up on colorful liquid hand soaps, shower gels, shampoos and such to use to fill potion bottles. The woman just looked at me like I am crazy 
...if only she knew how right she is.


----------



## EvilDog

Its sad seeing all the wonderful pics and then realizing there are no items near us.


----------



## chromachord

EvilDog, that's exactly how I feel! My local dollar store (All Ways 99) started putting up stuff...nowhere near as awesome as this.


----------



## MummyOf5

PirateDex said:


> The ones near me (Omaha, NE) only have the end-cap or a small shelf unit (spiders, rats, some black bird and owls). Talking with the guy there, they are hoping to have more out this weekend, just waiting for more of the back-to-school stuff to vacate.


Hey PirateDex! What part of Omaha do you live in? I live about 75 miles east on Highway 92 and we go to Council Bluffs quite often, we're about equal distance from there and Des Moines but I usually choose going west to do my shopping


----------



## LairMistress

Ours still has fall, the critter endcap, pumpkins on a round shelf with banks and other non-holiday ceramics, and they added a village endcap. Nothing else, yet. I will be in the neighborhood of a larger DT tomorrow, so I may stop in quickly to see if they have the skull nail polish, at least.


----------



## guttercat33

It's corporate policy to have now hiring sign up even if we're not


----------



## RCIAG

Got my "village" today!

It's 4 big pieces, 3 sets of figures & one tree. They're all resin, not heavy at all & the paint job is typical of dollar store stuff, it could use a finer touch but for $10 I'm not expecting D&D miniature type painting on these things. Once everything is up in stores I'll probably get some more trees & figures. My husband is the miniature painter in the house, he never played the games but he loved painting the figures, so I may set him to work to make them look a little better.

Or not. I dunno yet. It's not like anyone will be inspecting them close up. I'm also pretty sure I'll lose the trees (they will definitely be taste tested) & figures to the Furry Ruiner Bros. so I may put them up as is first this year then see how it goes. I guess I need to decide where they will go first & if it's anywhere but the mantle (& a couple other places) they most likely won't get repainted since they'll ruin them.


----------



## boo who?

*You can brew up a quick batch of Kitty-Away by boiling a sliced onion in your fave caldron. Cool and pour into a spray bottle. Lightly mist your village. Humans won't be able to smell it, buy cats can- and hate it. For the trees, you can add some cotton "Spanish moss" (painted grey) and give it a healthy spray. No more Catzilla raids!*


----------



## witchymom

boo who? said:


> *You can brew up a quick batch of Kitty-Away by boiling a sliced onion in your fave caldron. Cool and pour into a spray bottle. Lightly mist your village. Humans won't be able to smell it, buy cats can- and hate it. For the trees, you can add some cotton "Spanish moss" (painted grey) and give it a healthy spray. No more Catzilla raids!*


does that work for keeping them way from anything. like...... scratching furniture? LOLLOLOL ive never heard that remedy


----------



## boo who?

*I wouldn't spray it on furniture. lol But it's good for non-porous or non-precious items. You might try onion oil on wood... or simply add some veggie oil to the onion mix. Let it evap down to get the onion very concentrated. I make a bug/critter garden spray with onions, innards from jalapeno peppers and a couple teaspoons of veggie oil for stick. Works like a (witch's) charm!*


----------



## RCIAG

I will try that if they bother it once it's out!


----------



## Cloe

I've heard of the citrus thing so I tried slicing an orange and hanging a few pieces on a smaller Christmas tree I had in my living room and it didn't faze my cat. I also was getting tired of replacing the command strips and rehanging the evergreen branch type garland I had around my windows indoors. Out of frustration I sprayed them with the cinnamon and clove room spray from Bath and Body Works and he never touched them again. Luckily mine are both getting too lazy in their older age and I don't really have any problems with them anymore.


----------



## boo who?

A good dose of Febreeze air freshener also works.


----------



## hallorenescene

off my meds, thanks for posting those. so adorable. i think i need some. our dt doesn't have them yet. i wonder though if we won't get them in.
hilda, nice job on the ants. and thanks for the end cap pics.
i bought a miniature ice skating rink one year. it had the cutest little figures with it. then for xmas one of my sisters gave me some cute little figures to add to it. i'm wondering if this set up will be the right size and i can expand. i'll have to see them in person to tell.


----------



## LairMistress

I dropped one of my little skeleton guys on the ceramic tile of our fireplace the other day. He is now known as the headless skeleton man. Ooops.

I was really disappointed yesterday when I went to Super Dollar Tree (an hour from home; we only have one regular DT here). They had even less than our DT had.

They did have a whole line of cheesecloth packs on a clip near the party supplies for some reason, so I grabbed several of those, and a few rolls of masking tape. Our store never seems to restock those when I need them.

Our store did have a BUNCH of 2 packs of the CR2032 button batteries (Sunbeam brand). Those are pretty expensive in other stores, so I bought several of those, too. The little solar lanterns that they sold over the summer take those, and so do some of my larger battery op candles (as well as our garage door openers, haha).


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am going to swing by dt today hope halloween stuff is out but right now its all school stuff we do not start school here till sept


----------



## ichasiris

Love Dollar Tree Halloween stuff, I hope it's coming soon, I suppose I could check next week!


----------



## Bethany

Stopped by the 3rd area DT today & they had the pieces to the cemetary set. Too bad i don't have mine so I know what to buy extra. 
did pick up one of the skulls with the "crow" on top. Looked more like a black parrot to me.


----------



## EvilDog

Bethany said:


> Stopped by the 3rd area DT today & they had the pieces to the cemetary set. Too bad i don't have mine so I know what to buy extra.
> did pick up one of the skulls with the "crow" on top. Looked more like a black parrot to me.


Post pics of the crows. Ok?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Stopped by a different DT out of town, today. They didn't have very much more that the tiny bit my store has out, sadly. Fall stuff, spiders, bats, rats, ect. They did have their feathered crows in though...I was going to grab a couple for my graveyard, but I went through all 5 boxes they had and they all looked awful. Not a single decent one. They never look truly great, for a dollar, but these were the saddest most beat up, hastily put together crows I have ever seen. They even had one box that the legs and beak were some odd pink/orange/beige color instead of the usual black. It did not look right. I hope my store gets in some better ones!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hilda said:


> I don't know if the pics are redundant at this point. We're all pretty familiar with the critter endcap by now. LOL
> Here's what our closest DT has out as of today. No sign of body parts yet.
> 
> View attachment 206998
> View attachment 206999
> 
> View attachment 207000
> View attachment 207001
> 
> View attachment 207002
> View attachment 207003
> 
> View attachment 207004
> 
> 
> Here are some slightly different color crows over by the floral.
> 
> View attachment 207005


Hilda, I don't know if you noticed or remember, but I spied some flameless candles in your 3rd picture hanging on the side of the endcap with the tombstones and pumpkins. Wondering if those are tealights or votives? I'm in the market for some to go in my Boney Bunch candle holders. I love when you guys post pics....it's like shopping in your living room, LOL!


----------



## Bethany

Spookywolf said:


> Hilda, I don't know if you noticed or remember, but I spied some flameless candles in your 3rd picture hanging on the side of the endcap with the tombstones and pumpkins. Wondering if those are tealights or votives? I'm in the market for some to go in my Boney Bunch candle holders. I love when you guys post pics....it's like shopping in your living room, LOL!


I can answer that. They are tealights hanging there as I have used them in my PVC candles. I have to say I don't recall if DT has Votive ones.


----------



## witchymom

will be stopping by dt later this morning, will let you know if i find anything. fingers crossed lol


----------



## wensteve

I don't get it. Why does Halloween come to stores in the US way sooner than Canada? You won't find a store in my city with Halloween stuff up right now. It's not fair  wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## witchymom

DT had more out. they had crows, more fall items, and village items in addition to the rats and other small misc things. all on endcaps.


----------



## scaringyou

Stopped by one of the DT near me. They had a village end cap in addition to the typical bugs end cap. 6 different 3 character figuring packs, 2 trees, it looked like 6 different houses and numerous graveyard pieces. Then some spanish moss ground and the led strobe lights that have been discussed.


----------



## ichasiris

Looks like I'll be making a trip this week. They're bound to have stuff by now.


----------



## EvilDog

I need to make a trip here. Hopefully i can soon.


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

scaringyou said:


> Stopped by one of the DT near me. They had a village end cap in addition to the typical bugs end cap. 6 different 3 character figuring packs, 2 trees, it looked like 6 different houses and numerous graveyard pieces. Then some spanish moss ground and the led strobe lights that have been discussed.
> 
> View attachment 207722


These are so awesome!


----------



## Deadna

wensteve said:


> I don't get it. Why does Halloween come to stores in the US way sooner than Canada? You won't find a store in my city with Halloween stuff up right now. It's not fair  wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Believe me it's more frustrating when you DO live in the states and read about what others are seeing and our nearest stores don't have the things out


----------



## Shadowbat

I was at one of our DTs yesterday to pick up some batteries and asked if they got in their village items yet. She said they have a bunch of boxes in back but was unsure of what. I'll check back tomorrow. :-D


----------



## RCIAG

Is it just me or does it seem like a lot of stores in general are doing things earlier this year than they did last year? Last year I didn't see Halloween stuff in DT stores until September. HomeGoods was the same, this time last year they didn't have stuff out either but now we're seeing at least end caps of stuff.


----------



## Shadowbat

RCIAG said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like a lot of stores in general are doing things earlier this year than they did last year? Last year I didn't see Halloween stuff in DT stores until September. HomeGoods was the same, this time last year they didn't have stuff out either but now we're seeing at least end caps of stuff.



I've been saying this to my wife for the past month. Things are definitely earlier this year. At least in my area.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm so used to stores around here setting up later (outside of the craft stores) that I wouldn't even be out checking anything now if these threads weren't here. I would have zero idea there was anything out anywhere.

Which would be a good thing according to my husband!!


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley

Dollar tree goodies! I picked up a spooky tree and a three pack of tiny stone gargoyles.


----------



## Bethany

EvilDog, sorry it took me so long. Kept forgetting to take a pic of the skull with crow on top
Am I the only one who thinks the crow looks like a parrot? The hooked beak just doesn't say CROW.


----------



## scaringyou

Yeah... That skull/bird looks like a pirate skull and parrot with a repaint to look like a skull and crow. Look at the tail in the back... Parrots tails are long and curve down like that, not crows, right?


----------



## MummyOf5

I agree, looks like a parrot


----------



## EvilDog

Thanks for the pic


----------



## ichasiris

I woke up early to hit up DT this morning and was disappointed with how little there was so I'm going to wait and go back another time for a big haul. I suppose the beginning of next month. I do like the skull/bird figurine. Probably get one of those!


----------



## RCIAG

That is TOTALLY a parrot painted black!! That won't stop me from buying one but it's definitely not a crow. Probably an over run of pirate stuff that they just painted black & dipped it in glitter. Cheaper that way.


----------



## MummyOf5

Whoot!! I'm so stoked! I finally got the order for my Tombstone Corners to go thru. Can't wait to get it so I can go and pick up the extra pieces at the store and fill out the set. Hhhmmmm, now I need to look at styro blocks and stuff to make scenery for the train set that I can display the village on so Hubby and the kids can use it! LOL


----------



## eeyore_laments

I bought one of every house from my Dollar Tree yesterday..... Im actually impressed with them and only a couple might need some touching up. Plus they can be lit up so I might build a board for them and string some lights under it, think they would look cool glowing green.  What really bums me out is that I will have to buy the online set just because they have an exclusive house on there. Damn tricksy hobbitses.....


----------



## MummyOf5

That's part of the reason I wanted to order first and then go pick up the rest in the store.


----------



## GiggleingGhost

I just checked my Dollar Tree and sadly all they have out are some small crows and odds and ends. I'll have to go back often because I want a parrot n' skull!!! LOLOL.


----------



## Bethany

My Set was shipped. SHould be there now, but says pick up on the 15th!! Hope the store that I'm picking it up at has the rest of the things out to go with it when i get there Friday. Don't want to have to drive down to the next town for the stuff.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I am pleased and proud to announce that we went to DT on Monday to scope out some cheap-o school supplies, that there were some H'ween items out and that my littlest (age 8) begged for a rubber bat and a giant spider.  God I love that kid.


----------



## juliaghoulia

boo who? said:


> *I wouldn't spray it on furniture. lol But it's good for non-porous or non-precious items. You might try onion oil on wood... or simply add some veggie oil to the onion mix. Let it evap down to get the onion very concentrated. I make a bug/critter garden spray with onions, innards from jalapeno peppers and a couple teaspoons of veggie oil for stick. Works like a (witch's) charm!*


Thanks so much for this! I have ferral cats in my yard and while I feel bad for them, they get on my car and PEE on it! I have tried catching them, calling all of the local no kill shelters, etc to no avail so I guess I will have to spray them away!


----------



## Shadowbat

An old co worker messaged me today to let me know that the bigger DT in our area has a whole end for the village. Guess where I'm heading off to in a half hour?


----------



## MorganaMourning

My store only has a couple of end caps. Spiders and bats. And some plastic spider rings. I did pick up 3 tombstones. All the school supplies are still out. There is not much Halloween yet in the stores around me. I guess all i can do is wait.


----------



## Shadowbat

Got 'em.  They had the end cap that has already been shown earlier in the thread and aside from what I purchased, I could tell that there had already been some bought up. The cashier confirmed this when he was wrapping my items up. He said that he thinks this may be just as popular as the Christmas village.


----------



## Rockwella

I am wondering if I should get some of the trees or something a little fuller at Michael's...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oh i bought some of those the other day


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

Has anyone had luck with the skeleton garland yet? I have so many half finished projects that I need those little boogers for!


----------



## Bethany

Nope. Hoping before next thursday. In the same boat you are.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! some of you are really lucky. last I checked, our dt only had out an end cap of bats and such


----------



## Shadowbat

Both our DTs are steadily getting items out, but I have not seen the skeleton garland yet.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just uploaded my review of Tombstone Corners. For anyone still debating on to get this or not maybe watching this will help in making up your mind.


----------



## witchymom

was just in DT.... this particular one has fewer village items, but had some of the small strands of orange and purple lights, shelf sitters (some cute ones this year!), etc. no skellie garland or creepy cloth yet


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

Just left DT. Hoping for more items since it's Friday but not any luck. However the ping pong balls were freshly stocked for some DIY eyeballs. Aaaannnndddd looky what I found! The skull polish someone mentioned several pages back. My DT had 4 colors. For anyone else looking for them, I found them in the cosmetics and toiletries, not with the halloween stuff.


----------



## witchymom

oooooooooooooooooooooooh the polish. i didnt see that but i didnt look either (im not a make up person really so i dont usually look there. will next time LOL)


----------



## witchymom

its not the greatest pic of them, but the deco at the corner of the tv stand, and the 3 figurines in front of the candle holders i got at dt today


----------



## Bethany

I picked up 2 of the polish yesterday & put it on the counter of the bathroom to glow in Blacklights party night. Also picked up a pkg. of zombies, skeletons & gargoyles for the villages that I need to get.


----------



## Jules17

Picked up a some of the Halloween village and a few packs of the little gargoyles. Placed one of them on top of my monitor at work and gave a couple other to coworkers who put them on their desk as well.


----------



## Cloe

Has anyone seen these in their store or are they an online only purchase? Can't help but think their pretty cute.


----------



## Deadna

witchymom said:


> its not the greatest pic of them, but the deco at the corner of the tv stand, and the 3 figurines in front of the candle holders i got at dt today
> 
> View attachment 208863


It's so aggravating to go to store after store and not find this stuff  and is everyone else still waiting for their village sets to be delivered? I ordered mine july 25th and at first they said shipping was expected aug 12th but now there is no date mentioned.


----------



## EvilDog

I have not been to a dollar tree yet. Hoping Sunday after an car show/air show.


----------



## Bethany

Cloe said:


> Has anyone seen these in their store or are they an online only purchase? Can't help but think their pretty cute.


Haven't see those. hope they get them in store!!



Deadna said:


> It's so aggravating to go to store after store and not find this stuff  and is everyone else still waiting for their village sets to be delivered? I ordered mine july 25th and at first they said shipping was expected aug 12th but now there is no date mentioned.


i too ordered mine on the 25th. Just picked them up yesterday. THey came in on Tuesday. Give a call to the customer service line. It also has to do with when the store you are having them shipped to gets shipments. :/


----------



## MummyOf5

I was able to order 3 on the 12th and got them yesterday. I used the 4.95 shipping deal and had them shipped to my home. I would call and ask about them if I were you, seems that they should have landed somewhere by now.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hope that the have more stuff out now its all school supply stuff here still


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cloe said:


> Has anyone seen these in their store or are they an online only purchase? Can't help but think their pretty cute.


love these want some for sure


----------



## Spookybella977

My DT has the skeleton garlands! I got the rest of the village pieces to complete the one I ordered online. I want more of the fence pieces but they only had four! We have another DT in town but it has zero halloween on the shelves!


----------



## Bethany

Oh I NEED skeleton garlands!! I am hoping some of the stores get their stuff out soon!!! Driving me crazy. Need those skeletons to finish some projects.


----------



## DavyKnoles

My Dollar Tree has finally started stocking genuine Halloween merchandize at the ends of a couple of aisles as they do every year at mid August. I celebrated with the purchase of a swell black squeaky rat. I've been scaring the crap out of the cat with it all morning. Some mighty hunter!


----------



## EvilDog

DavyKnoles said:


> My Dollar Tree has finally started stocking genuine Halloween merchandize at the ends of a couple of aisles as they do every year at mid August. I celebrated with the purchase of a swell black squeaky rat. I've been scaring the crap out of the cat with it all morning. Some mighty hunter!


Squeaky cat? Do you mean rat? If not please post a pic of what you mean.


----------



## MandaMalice

Friendswood and Clear Lake, Texas


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

I did the exact thing except with my dog not cat  I can't wait for the rest of the stuff to come out!


----------



## Haunted Nana

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Just left DT. Hoping for more items since it's Friday but not any luck. However the ping pong balls were freshly stocked for some DIY eyeballs. Aaaannnndddd looky what I found! The skull polish someone mentioned several pages back. My DT had 4 colors. For anyone else looking for them, I found them in the cosmetics and toiletries, not with the halloween stuff.
> 
> View attachment 208862


My Dollar Tree finally put out the skull nail polish today and I got all 4 they are so cute.


----------



## Saki.Girl

they did have the end cap of houses so i got some


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

This may sound silly, but has anyone noticed that DT no longer carries hot glue sticks? I have always bought my sticks at DT but I've been to multiple stores all summer and have not seen one pack. I can't be the only one that's noticed right?


----------



## Madjoodie

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Has anyone had luck with the skeleton garland yet? I have so many half finished projects that I need those little boogers for!


Is this the garland you were asking about? Just saw it at like the fifth Dollar Tree I've been to in the last few days. Amazing how different the stores are right now with the amount and selection of Halloween merchandise.



























And thanks to folks who've been posting pictures from their stores/purchases. Has me on the hunt for a few things right now. At least this shouldn't break the budget!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

Gah! Oh to be you right now! You win!


----------



## 22606

They must not have these skull bobbleheads in stores just yet, seeing as they have not been shown/mentioned: http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=352660


----------



## LairMistress

Our store hasn't had hot glue sticks for a long time. I was lucky enough to find some in a grab bag from Goodwill. Seems Walmart raised their prices since I last bought them.

Our DT has a third endcap now, but really only added Jack o'lantern flashlights, the paper lanterns, and "strobes" for Jack o'lanterns.

No skull nail polishes in cosmetics, yet.


----------



## Bethany

SpookyBlackKat said:


> This may sound silly, but has anyone noticed that DT no longer carries hot glue sticks? I have always bought my sticks at DT but I've been to multiple stores all summer and have not seen one pack. I can't be the only one that's noticed right?


I used to buy mine at DT too. No such luck any more. HOWEVER, you can buy the mini ones at Dollar General for $1.50. That's where I've been getting mine. May check into buying in bulk online since I'm using so many.


----------



## EvilDog

Nice stuff in the store.  seeing a mask my dad bought that is hanging in his room. Our room (my dad's room) has some scary stuff in it. As does mine. But my dream is to have a scary room and to own a muscle car 1971 Cuda. But all this is a dream.


----------



## Madjoodie

Garthgoyle said:


> They must not have these skull bobbleheads in stores just yet, seeing as they have not been shown/mentioned: http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=352660


Love that, definitely need me some of those! And I've not seen that in any of my local stores yet (and I've been to a lot recently)!


----------



## MummyOf5

EvilDog said:


> Nice stuff in the store.  seeing a mask my dad bought that is hanging in his room. Our room (my dad's room) has some scary stuff in it. As does mine. But my dream is to have a scary room and to own a muscle car 1971 Cuda. But all this is a dream.


71 was a good year, that's when I was born


----------



## MandaMalice

Garthgoyle said:


> They must not have these skull bobbleheads in stores just yet, seeing as they have not been shown/mentioned: http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=352660


Oh, I gotta find this!!!


----------



## 22606

MummyOf5 said:


> 71 was a good year, that's when I was born


Perhaps, but '81 was better


----------



## MummyOf5

Garthgoyle said:


> Perhaps, but '81 was better


Yes, yes and one of my kids was born in 91 and another was born in 01


----------



## EvilDog

Can I buy stuff online? For dollar tree i mean.


----------



## Shadowbat

EvilDog said:


> Can I buy stuff online? For dollar tree i mean.



Yes, bit it's usually in case quantities only.


----------



## AliGirl7

witchymom said:


> its not the greatest pic of them, but the deco at the corner of the tv stand, and the 3 figurines in front of the candle holders i got at dt today
> 
> View attachment 208863


Great pic!  Where did you find the pumpkin with the cat on it? I've been trying, and trying to find one since last Halloween! I can't seem to find one I like anywhere!


----------



## EvilDog

Shadowbat said:


> Yes, bit it's usually in case quantities only.


How much is the cost?


----------



## weenbaby

However many things are in the case x$1


----------



## EvilDog

weenbaby said:


> However many things are in the case x$1


Ok thanks  hoping not too much.,


----------



## Zombiesmash

Another new item on DT's site: skeleton hands http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-holidays/halloween/Plastic-Severed-Skeleton-Hands-8-frac12-/638c639c639p352662/index.pro


----------



## EvilDog

Zombiesmash said:


> Another new item on DT's site: skeleton hands http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-holidays/halloween/Plastic-Severed-Skeleton-Hands-8-frac12-/638c639c639p352662/index.pro



I like this a lot.


----------



## Shadowbat

Zombiesmash said:


> Another new item on DT's site: skeleton hands http://www.dollartree.com/seasonal-holidays/halloween/Plastic-Severed-Skeleton-Hands-8-frac12-/638c639c639p352662/index.pro



I saw these on the site, but ot in either of our area stores yet. I plan on picking up a few to put in our graveyard this year.


----------



## chromachord

Those skeleton hands are perfect! Unfortunately, I don't have a Dollar Tree anywhere near, sooo. :s


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Wish the Dollar tree would hurry up and bring in the skeleton garland NEED SOME


----------



## EvilDog

I wish i could go to a dollar tree


----------



## DavyKnoles

I had never even heard of a Dollar Tree until I got to Florida. Now it's a toss-up of which is better, the 99 Cent Store or the Dollar Tree. Were I back home in Southern California I could stage a contest. According to Google Earth, there's now a Dollar Tree half a mile down the street from the 99 Cent Store I used to practically live at. Oh well. Still living in Florida, one makes due. Here it's always a toss up whether you'll find the first Halloween stuff at the Dollar Tree or Walgreens. This year, Dollar Tree, at least the Dollar Tree stores near Clermont (a tiny little berg south of Orlando at the butt end of the sprawling Disney property) win. And here's some vid of my very first (but, since I actually have a real - not free lance - job again, certainly not last) Halloween purchase.


----------



## EvilDog

I like those rats


----------



## Saki.Girl

so ready for our dt to load up the rows of Halloween stuff with all the new goodies they have coming this year


----------



## lizzyborden

Hoping to find the skeleton hands too! I have some great ideas for them. 

I've noticed that besides the Halloween village, most of what I'm seeing is the same thing they had last year. Same tombstones, same styrofoam signs, etc... I guess it could just be old stock they're trying to sell first, but I'm really hoping for some new stuff.


----------



## Deadna

Deadna said:


> It's so aggravating to go to store after store and not find this stuff  and is everyone else still waiting for their village sets to be delivered? I ordered mine july 25th and at first they said shipping was expected aug 12th but now there is no date mentioned.


I called today and now the new delivery date is supposed to be the 26th. At least I know my order wasn't lost and there is still hope of getting this.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

We bought a rubber bat and a huge rubber spider at our DT.  They don't have a lot out yet but they did have those items, plus a few pumpkin shelf items (mini ones) and they do have the fall artificial flowers, which they generally put out in August.


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat, thanks for posting the video. those pieces are adorable.
spooky, those are nice skull bottles, and pretty colors.
witchymom, I love the bobble heads.
manda, cool picture of what they are stocking.
madjoodie, I like that vampire mask. thanks for posting the pictures.
davy, I got some of those rats last year from dollar tree. and a year or 2 ago, I got some as a reaper gift. they are pretty cool.


----------



## Magusky

I just start buying the Tombstone corner village, its really amazing for the price! i will add some custom LED lights and maybe some extra electronics to make it more interesting


----------



## EvilDog

Magusky said:


> I just start buying the Tombstone corner village, its really amazing for the price! i will add some custom LED lights and maybe some extra electronics to make it more interesting


Cant wait to see that!


----------



## Magusky

As soon as i finish buying all i need i start taking pictures of my project


----------



## Bethany

Magusky said:


> As soon as i finish buying all i need i start taking pictures of my project


Did you order the 16 pc. set from the website? It has a building that you cannot get in the store.


----------



## Magusky

Bethany said:


> Did you order the 16 pc. set from the website? It has a building that you cannot get in the store.


Yeah! that's the one i order!
But in my DT don't have any tombstone village piece on the store


----------



## Bethany

Magusky said:


> Yeah! that's the one i order!
> But in my DT don't have any tombstone village piece on the store


They will. A couple of the ones where I live have stuff out and others don't.  I picked up The skeletons 3 pc. figurines, the gargoyles 3pc figurines & the zombie 3 pc figurines because they are not in the set.  After I open mine, I'll go pick up some more extra pieces, maybe. Space to display is an issue.


----------



## Magusky

Bethany said:


> They will. A couple of the ones where I live have stuff out and others don't.  I picked up The skeletons 3 pc. figurines, the gargoyles 3pc figurines & the zombie 3 pc figurines because they are not in the set.  After I open mine, I'll go pick up some more extra pieces, maybe. Space to display is an issue.


I really hope so! 
I am also trying to figure out how to display them, maybe i´ll go for the Fairy Garden kinda display


----------



## hallorenescene

my dt doesn't have much out either.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

My DTs still are pretty sparse on merch BUT Dollar General had the same skeleton garland out today--also for $1! I bought their full supply!


----------



## Bethany

SpookyBlackKat said:


> My DTs still are pretty sparse on merch BUT Dollar General had the same skeleton garland out today--also for $1! I bought their full supply!


Well don't come to my area and buy all they have.


----------



## Paint It Black

Halloween greeting cards out at our DT today. Got some cute ones for this year. They were 2/$1.


----------



## printersdevil

Oh, I need to go to Dollar Tree! I love the cards!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up the raven on the skull today so excited will post pics when get home from work

they did say here in about 2 weeks everything will be put out on shelfs


----------



## Magusky

out of Stock? or out to the public?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Magusky said:


> out of Stock? or out to the public?


out to public


----------



## Magusky

ohhh ok ok! hehehe 
I was starting to panic


----------



## earthbound

Does the 16pc set include all the monsters? Thanks!


----------



## Bethany

Not all monsters. I picked up the Zombie 3 pk, the gargoyle 3 pk & the skeleton 3 pk. looked at pic in the store catalog & figured out what ones weren't included by process of elimination.  Want to add some more pieces, but think I'll wait. Room is an issue.


----------



## earthbound

Ok Thankyou very much


----------



## hallorenescene

I have tomorrow off. I think I will go hit the stores and see what is out there.


----------



## Magusky

i´ll hit the stores this morning! hope to find something cool


----------



## Magusky

Buuh! they didn´t have nothing out yet, will have to wait until September


----------



## boo who?

My DT _FINALLY_ got the village pieces in. I got everything except the trees- which I didn't think were worth even a dollar. Got doubles of the gargoyles to have three sets of two... and doubles of one of the figures that could be changed with a quick paint job.


----------



## tomanderson

My local Dollar Trees JUST, JUST started putting out a few things. Probably more by next weekend. I love it when the Halloween stuff comes in...


----------



## kmeyer1313

I was so disappointed - my local Dollar Tree had barely anything out....just one endcap with some Halloween lanterns & a few fall fake plants......


----------



## Cloe

I know someone a while back was looking for the scene setters at the Dollar Tree. I can't remember which ones they were but I did notice one of the stores near me has the peeling wallpaper/wood bottom combo and the other one had some kind of pumpkin scene.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

Still no villages at any local DTs. But skellie Garland is here! We have at least one full aisle and a handful of end caps. Snagged these nice glasses today. I'm not sure if I remember seeing them before or not.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

Double post


----------



## witchymom

OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i need wine glasses!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

and no, ive never seen those in my DT in years past


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, those are nice glasses. I don't remember them in the past either. nice they are putting out some new stuff this year. I liker the pumpkin bobble head


----------



## Always Wicked

I got two of the orange wine glasses .... Used one last night as a matter of fact  !!!


----------



## witchymom

yes, i WILL be on the hunt for these.


----------



## Shadowbat

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Still no villages at any local DTs. But skellie Garland is here! We have at least one full aisle and a handful of end caps. Snagged these nice glasses today. I'm not sure if I remember seeing them before or not.
> 
> View attachment 210541
> 
> View attachment 210542



Love those wine glasses. My kids get a kick out of drinking out of those types. Anything that different from the norm. lol 

I like the bobbleheads. They make for nice little prices for party games for the kids.


----------



## Gerardina

You guys find the coolest things at DT. I went Friday afternoon and they have nothing! Just a few candies out  I was looking for the villages and more decorations but they told me they haven't received anything yet.


----------



## Bethany

OMG I want some of the glasses..... BUT I don't have any room for them  
perhaps I'll just buy 1 of each.


----------



## witchymom

okay, stopped in DT after hubbys doc appt this morning. lol

had a small shelf of 50 cent stuff (clearing out halloween from last year thats not coming back, maybe?) nothing great, but some good stuff for decorating reaper boxes  didnt see any wine glasses  

asked the manager when the halloween stuff was coming all out - he said immediately after labor day! Asked about the wine glasses and he smiled and said ' follow me' .... he had 4 cases of each in the back! i only got one of each for now, but will be back  the skull polish was with the reg cosmetics, as someone else mentioned awhile back.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh lord, more glasses to find a place to put...lol....i like!!



SpookyBlackKat said:


> Still no villages at any local DTs. But skellie Garland is here! We have at least one full aisle and a handful of end caps. Snagged these nice glasses today. I'm not sure if I remember seeing them before or not.
> 
> View attachment 210541
> 
> View attachment 210542


----------



## Madjoodie

Today's Dollar Tree haul below. I think those wine glasses are going to be popular this year!  And the bobbleheads are completely adorable. So lucky my store isn't making us wait to get all these goodies!


----------



## Gerardina

The bobble heads are adorable.


----------



## Bethany

I went to 2 different DT today. One had more stuff out, but I was disappointed that all the Skeleton Garland had black skeletons. Why? I didn't buy any, will go back to DG & get the ones they have.


----------



## kmeyer1313

Oh, I'm drooling over those wine glasses! They're gorgeous - my area' Dollar Tree better have them!


----------



## hallorenescene

majoodie, the tombstone on the right I got from my reaper. and I really like the bobble heads.
witchymom, you're so lucky to get those items. our dt always puts out way late.


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

I'm hanging old wallpaper up to set the mood for my Halloween Party theme and 2 of my very close friends offered to help. I'm thinking I will have to go get us three of those wine glasses and maybe set it up with some of their favorite candies for when they get here and we can drink wine and eat chocolate while we work


----------



## weenbaby

Ohhh. I need those glasses. Love how theyre actual glass instead of plastic.


----------



## witchymom

weenbaby said:


> Ohhh. I need those glasses. Love how theyre actual glass instead of plastic.


my hubby was shocked they were glass. i would actually PREFER plastic cause well... i have a habit of breaking wine glasses LOLOLOLOL


----------



## guttercat33

I'm freight manager at dollar tree here in Kansas olathe to be exact we just recieved all our Halloween today and Halloween candy, there some new stuff this year but no portraits that change this year,new garland hanging items and statues but that it same old stuff really


----------



## guttercat33

The skeleton bobble heads are available in store we got those


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

So excited that it's less than a week until most Dollar Tree stores will have all their Halloween out! I can't wait to snag some more tombstones to decorate.


----------



## Bethany

guttercat33 said:


> I'm freight manager at dollar tree here in Kansas olathe to be exact we just recieved all our Halloween today and Halloween candy, there some new stuff this year but no portraits that change this year,new garland hanging items and statues but that it same old stuff really


So you are in Olathe, Kansas? Have a friend in Kansas that used to live in Olathe. BTW that isn't what your location says


----------



## Always Wicked

Madjoodie said:


> Today's Dollar Tree haul below. I think those wine glasses are going to be popular this year!  And the bobbleheads are completely adorable. So lucky my store isn't making us wait to get all these goodies!
> 
> View attachment 210738


I want some of all of these ... My store had the glasses, the spiders , rats ... But nothing else today ... Trying to be patient !!!


----------



## witchymom

stopping in dt this morning.... and 'broke in' my new glass last night LOL


----------



## RCIAG

Got an email from DT that the skelly bobbleheads are available to buy on the website. I might get a couple for the car.


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm not interested in the glasses. they are pretty, but just not my thing. I do like the bobble heads though.


----------



## KissingCoffins

Went to DT this morning. They had just opened and were restocking but not Halloween stuff. They still have back to school things up. But tey had paper lanterns, snow globes, and a lot of the orange wine glasses. Some monster figurines too with the dangly legs. The vampire was especially cute ♡
I asked the cashier when they would have everything out. She said by next Friday


----------



## Yardpainter

I work at dollar tree and we are supposed to have our stuff set by 9/5. We got alot of cool stuff on our truck today.


----------



## Mayzshon

Went by my local Dollar Tree today, and they had a pretty good selection of Halloween stuff out. I picked up a couple of packages of Glow-in-the-dark witch fingers. Also, not specifically Halloween, but I found these:










Not quite sure what I'm going to do with them, but I'm sure I'll think of something.


----------



## EvilDog

Pretty green lights


----------



## Saki.Girl

my goodies i got today


----------



## EvilDog

What are the skull on stands and the skull on a string?


----------



## Saki.Girl

EvilDog said:


> What are the skull on stands and the skull on a string?


they are on a stand with a wire head here is a close up 



















the other is a neckless that glows in the dark


----------



## hallorenescene

mayz, those are very pretty leaf lights. i would use them in my haunt. 
glow in the dark skull necklace. very cool. I like the ice cube trays. nice ;paper lanterns and wall Muriel.


----------



## EvilDog

Saki.Girl said:


> they are on a stand with a wire head here is a close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other is a neckless that glows in the dark



I like these and want some!!


----------



## Zombiarty_Marie

Those ice trays are cool! Good to make jello treats.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Zombiarty_Marie said:


> Those ice trays are cool! Good to make jello treats.


or choc treats too


----------



## printersdevil

Can these ice trays be used for hot choc candy? I have some of the silicone feeling ones of witches hats and wondered about that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Can these ice trays be used for hot choc candy? I have some of the silicone feeling ones of witches hats and wondered about that.


yes they can i do it all the time the kind you melt and pour in put in fridge to harden and pop out


----------



## RCIAG

I found the skull & spine bobbleheads kinda disappointing. First, most DT bobbleheads don't really bobble very well, even the smaller ones. They're glued down & that sorta prevents good bobbling. These are pretty big, over 6 inches high & all plastic so they're large & light. I think they're too big &, while I can get past the lack of bobble, I think the fact that they're a lighter weight plastic was disappointing too. It just makes 'em too light.

That said, I bought 2 anyway!!  I liked last years smaller, resin/heavy plastic bobbleheads better.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Come on, come on, hurry up local DT's!!!!!! A few scattered endcaps are all I've found so far - other than snagging their merchandising book and looking at what will be.  (I was good, I didn't leave the store.)
I want hands. May buy a case but want to see in person first. 
And I want the skull bobble heads. Don't care about them bobbling. I want to make one into a mini version of Thomas Kuebler's Frankenstein skull as a surprise gift for M. (Shhhhh, don't tell him! Haha)
Here's a photo and link if you haven't seen this magnificent piece. 

http://www.tskuebler.com/gallery/relics_remains/frankenstein/index.htm


----------



## Deadna

Mayzshon said:


> Went by my local Dollar Tree today, and they had a pretty good selection of Halloween stuff out. I picked up a couple of packages of Glow-in-the-dark witch fingers. Also, not specifically Halloween, but I found these:
> 
> View attachment 211600
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure what I'm going to do with them, but I'm sure I'll think of something.


I would remove the leaves and put the lights in the little village houses.


----------



## KissingCoffins

MC HauntDreams said:


> Come on, come on, hurry up local DT's!!!!!! A few scattered endcaps are all I've found so far - other than snagging their merchandising book and looking at what will be.  (I was good, I didn't leave the store.)
> I want hands. May buy a case but want to see in person first.
> And I want the skull bobble heads. Don't care about them bobbling. I want to make one into a mini version of Thomas Kuebler's Frankenstein skull as a surprise gift for M. (Shhhhh, don't tell him! Haha)
> Here's a photo and link if you haven't seen this magnificent piece.
> 
> http://www.tskuebler.com/gallery/relics_remains/frankenstein/index.htm


Dear lord...that is a-maze-ing


----------



## hallorenescene

I haven't been fond of the look of dollar trees spine skellies. I think they're weird looking. but mc, I like how your Frankie spine looks. maybe because it looks like a lab experiment.


----------



## Saki.Girl

MC HauntDreams said:


> Come on, come on, hurry up local DT's!!!!!! A few scattered endcaps are all I've found so far - other than snagging their merchandising book and looking at what will be.  (I was good, I didn't leave the store.)
> I want hands. May buy a case but want to see in person first.
> And I want the skull bobble heads. Don't care about them bobbling. I want to make one into a mini version of Thomas Kuebler's Frankenstein skull as a surprise gift for M. (Shhhhh, don't tell him! Haha)
> Here's a photo and link if you haven't seen this magnificent piece.
> 
> http://www.tskuebler.com/gallery/relics_remains/frankenstein/index.htm


now that is very cool . Ya they will diffently need a make over to look that cool 
I may by more i to dont mind that they do not bobble was thining of using them in my gravyard so i will be buying more for sure


----------



## Magusky

I really hope that today is the day i found something cool at DT, they told me by September 1 they will have everything out


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i snagged a couple of the wineglasses and a skull for my SR victim.


----------



## LairMistress

Cloe, that was probably me, looking for DT Scene Setters. Thanks for the heads up! Our store still has only the 3 endcaps and half a glass rounder.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Yay! Our DT's are finally getting stuff out. Stocked up on a pile of skeleton hands, etc. Have to make a second run tomorrow. They were mid setup so they were slightly unhappy with us tripping over them to get to things. 
Decided to be nice and only grab bare minimums for the moment. 

Did anyone see the huge *glittered* fly? I was like Why? And double WHY is it glittered??? Lol. Weirdest thing I've see so far this season.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Oh and almost forgot, I found this interesting vampiress mini bust. Hadn't seen it in anyone else's pics. She will get a bit of makeover and go with last years group. 
Wish they would bring back the Wolfman etc that I have only seen in photos.


----------



## hallorenescene

I haven't checked my dollar tree out as of late. last I was there, they just had out an end cap.


----------



## boo who?

Got the skeleton hands today. Thinking about a quick shot with a heat gun to reverse the curve to make a left and right set.

They also had paper treat bags with six different Halloween designs- perfect since I give away small toys. An opaque lunch-style bags will be perfect to stop the delay of TOT's picking and choosing.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Forgot the pic for my last post. Here it is.


----------



## hallorenescene

mc, that is a cool bust.


----------



## EvilDog

I like that bust.


----------



## Bethany

I went to one DT yesterday & picked up quite a bit and they only had a little out. LOL I did like the new clings they had!! Unfortunately they didn't have out the skeleton hands or the organs.  Will have to go back this weekend.


----------



## PMTT

Love the dollar stores for Halloween stuff! We have some dollar trees here in Canada now so I will check them out! THanks!


----------



## KissingCoffins

Yay! My DT had almost everything out! I got a pack of realistic black cat and bat stickers, a Tombstone Corner tombstone (for my dashboard cemetery), paper treat bags, a 3 pack of spiderweb box thingies, and a cute black spider scarf.
I wanted to take these little boxes shaped like tombstones and some spider ice cube molds but I didn't have enough 
There were also some really cool door mats. I'll have to go back next week for more


----------



## printersdevil

What kind of clings? Do you have pics of them? Last year they had a cool cling of a witch and her hands. I would love to have several of these.


----------



## boo who?

No clings yet at my DT- only the jointed cardboard witch an demon bat.


----------



## Bethany

Ok, sorry started this much earlier & then got busy. The first 2 pics are from Dollar General then the rest of the clings are from Dollar Tree. Need to go back & get the Frankenstien one! 













These are both already on mirrors & the "lady" one has a suction cup hand with candle stuck on it.


----------



## Bethany

and more of the clings. There were also others.


----------



## sookie

Went today spent a lot. Found the Halloween goblets, bought 8 (4 of each) and creepy cloth, garland, a pumpkin hanger, socks, 2 ghosts and a pumpkin, witches hat and some tableware (table clothes, black silverware, black plates and napkins.

Yay!


----------



## Magusky

Do anyone have seen the Tombstone corner village pieces? I've been trying to hunt those for a while, but no luck


----------



## Shadowbat

Magusky said:


> Do anyone have seen the Tombstone corner village pieces? I've been trying to hunt those for a while, but no luck



Yep. A lot of us have found them already. Both locations nearest me have displays, and they are selling quickly.


----------



## Magusky

Shadowbat said:


> Yep. A lot of us have found them already. Both locations nearest me have displays, and they are selling quickly.


I will have to wait till they put them on display, i need them! 
(BTW, Walmart has cool Monster Carnaval village pieces, i bought two yesterday, i will upload pics later)


----------



## printersdevil

Has Dollar Tree had any of the Halloween CDs? I used to buy them there every year and I am wanting a few for gifts.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my dollore tree finds today


----------



## Pyewacket

I was happy to find Caramel Apple Taffies at Dollar Tree. We do a 'How many taffies in the jar?' Contest at our Halloween party and, as this years theme is 'Caramel Apples', its perfect. Doesn't hurt that they're nummy, too.


----------



## Thriller

Our DT hasn't gotten anything cool yet. Just the glasses and miniatures. I want those clings, hands, rats and crows! Not want, need!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Was near the 2nd or 3rd largest DT in our state today so I popped inon the odd chance they had their Halloween stuff out. Finally found at DT with all the wonderfull Halloween stuff I've seen here for weeks on the shelves... I kept hearing at all my local ones soon.. stuff is coming off the trucks and will be out soon. On Wednesday I was told once again soon and when we do get to put it out TPTB (the powers that be) told us have to start putting out Christmas too... YIKS. I recall Halloween things being out in mid July so I could start my prop building.. Seems my local DT is pushing Halloween back and shoving Christmas even earlier then ever.


----------



## KissingCoffins

I saw them at my DT. I love them! I'll be going back when I get paid for more coffin purses. I only bought the little tombstones so far


----------



## Bethany

None of the DT's I've been in have the skeleton hands yet.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Bethany said:


> None of the DT's I've been in have the skeleton hands yet.


Those were the #1 thing I was waiting for. Finally found them. Bought 6 pairs and will try shaping them with heat gun this weekend. If it goes well, I'm going back for 6 more pair.


----------



## Deadna

Found these up by the registers....shown are the four different sides of the bracelets.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=213000&d=1409976122


----------



## moonbaby345

Deadna said:


> Found these up by the registers....shown are the four different sides of the bracelets.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=213000&d=1409976122


I bought 2 of those bracelets yesterday!I bought the red one and the black one but mine weren't at the register.They were in the hair accessories aisle.


----------



## Deadna

sookie said:


> Went today spent a lot. Found the Halloween goblets, bought 8 (4 of each) and creepy cloth, garland, a pumpkin hanger, socks, 2 ghosts and a pumpkin, witches hat and some tableware (table clothes, black silverware, black plates and napkins.
> 
> Yay!


I thought when I originally spotted the goblets there were only 2 styles but I found a third at my store.


----------



## chromachord

Saki.Girl said:


> my dollore tree finds today


That stuff is super nice, Saki. And that bag of eyeballs...I just paid 2.50 the other day for a bag with 6 eyeballs at Party City. :/ Our dollar stores don't have eyeballs over here...


----------



## Saki.Girl

chromachord said:


> That stuff is super nice, Saki. And that bag of eyeballs...I just paid 2.50 the other day for a bag with 6 eyeballs at Party City. :/ Our dollar stores don't have eyeballs over here...


oh man really yhat is awfull that all dt do not carry the same stuff
the three things in back are 3 d like the mummy, pirate and skull they are ptrey wicked in person


----------



## MummyOf5

printersdevil said:


> Has Dollar Tree had any of the Halloween CDs? I used to buy them there every year and I am wanting a few for gifts.


I don't know if Dollar Tree has any but I saw a couple at Dollar General today.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, MummyOf5, I will check DG out! I loved when DT had them yearly. I have several with music from horror movies that I like to use for games at my partiies. I print up a paper with some graphics and have them guess what they are. It is always fun and different. I found one like this at GW last week with different movie theme songs!! It was in a tin and had two others---one kids music, one just Halloween sounds and a DVD of mansions or something. I have not looked at the DVD yet. It was $5 and a major score for me!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up these today


----------



## ichasiris

Round 1. Finally had a lot out at my DT. They were still working on putting stuff out so I gotta go back in a couple weeks for creepy cloth and more things to decorate my office at work.


----------



## printersdevil

Deadna posted about a hand and arm combo being sold at Dollar Tree. Does anyone have a photo of this? Looking for it for a craft and want to see it. My DT is slow getting things in and trying to find out if it will work.


----------



## Bethany

I picked up 3 more Liniculars (sp?) that I didn't have to add to the wall above Bethany's Bootique, some purple & black flowers and assorted other things.


----------



## just_Tim

bought 2 bobble head skulls today this one and another one the other is just a plan skull this one is more detailed they are fun they shake a lot lol


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I was in dollar general today, and they had out your first 2 clings. I want to get them. I like how you added the hand to the witch. I have that hand. cool. I like your last cling in that set too.
saki, nice dollar tree finds. and I love the purple flowers
deadna, I want want want those bracelets
ich, nice finds. I never get tired of lenticulars
just tim, nice bobble head


----------



## stormygirl84

Went to a very small Dollar Tree this morning. They didn't have much at all, but I did get a rubber rat that is pretty decent-looking for only costing $1. I put it on the floor and my cat kind of freaked out over it. 

I also grabbed more $1 creepy cloth and three bags of Palmer Chocolate Eyeballs... Basically just little chocolate balls with the crisped rice in it, covered in eyeball-printed foil. I put them in my old fashioned drug store candy jars for my witch's kitchen.


----------



## Shadowbat

stormygirl84 said:


> I also grabbed more $1 creepy cloth and three bags of Palmer Chocolate Eyeballs... Basically just little chocolate balls with the crisped rice in it, covered in eyeball-printed foil. I put them in my old fashioned drug store candy jars for my witch's kitchen.



I think you're the first person to mention creepy cloth. I was getting worried. I need some. lol


----------



## Bethany

I picked some up last week, just didn't mention it. LOL Couldn't find it at home then after I bought it, I found lots.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

printersdevil said:


> Deadna posted about a hand and arm combo being sold at Dollar Tree. Does anyone have a photo of this? Looking for it for a craft and want to see it. My DT is slow getting things in and trying to find out if it will work.


Here you go, PrintersDevil. It's next to a DT hand for scale. Supposed to be GITD. But I plan on painting them bc the glow is 'ehhhh'.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

So with some time with a heat gun and water bucket, my 6 pairs of DT hands now look like this. Probably going to grab more. Good basic hand for price.
You do have to be careful though. They melt quickly.


----------



## Bethany

LOL One of mine would be flying the bird!!  
I just wish one of our DT's would get them in.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Bethany said:


> LOL One of mine would be flying the bird!!
> I just wish one of our DT's would get them in.


We thought about it but did Live-long-and-prosper, pointers and peace instead. Love love love how the peace looks.


----------



## Saki.Girl

MC HauntDreams said:


> So with some time with a heat gun and water bucket, my 6 pairs of DT hands now look like this. Probably going to grab more. Good basic hand for price.
> You do have to be careful though. They melt quickly.


love this thanks for sharing


----------



## Paint It Black

Shadowbat said:


> I think you're the first person to mention creepy cloth. I was getting worried. I need some. lol


No kidding. I was getting worried about several of the "basics" I haven't seen yet this year, including creepy cloth.


----------



## Bethany

I am still waiting on the Organs. I need Brains, lots and lots of brains!!


----------



## hallorenescene

mchaunt, glad they have some skeleton hands


----------



## kmeyer1313

My local Dollar Tree finally - FINALLY! - put out the Halloween stuff, so I was able to get the glasses, some decorations, creepy cloth, & some of the other stuff I've been drooling over on this thread...

didn't see any of the tombstone village stuff, though, so I don't think they're done putting everything out yet....


----------



## KissingCoffins

Yes creepy cloth is awesome! I'm debating whether to buy a few to cover my ez up because I can't stand that it's blue  I have a few so far hanging from the corners


----------



## WitchyKitty

My DT put out the rest of the Halloween stuff! There were soooo many things I wanted...witch kitchen menu signs, Halloween pot holders/towels, skeletons, coffins, and many more things I would have liked to pick up! I had to try to keep myself from buying lots of things because A: I am poor at the moment, lol, and B: I have been trying to not buy too much Halloween stuff, yet, until I see what my Secret Reaper is sending me. 
I DID, however, need to buy these scarves!!! I missed out on the St. Patrick's Day ones because they sold out too fast, so I wanted to make sure I got these, for sure!! If my Reaper has gotten me some, well, I'll just have extras then, lol...I didn't want to risk missing out on these, too. They are awesome!! I really didn't NEED three Halloween scarves...but I couldn't decide which one I wanted...


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> My DT put out the rest of the Halloween stuff! I had to try to keep myself from buying lots of things because A: I am poor at the moment, lol, and B: I have been trying to not buy too much Halloween stuff, yet, until I see what my Secret Reaper is sending me.
> I DID, however, need to buy these scarves!!! I missed out on the St. Patrick's Day ones because they sold out too fast, so I wanted to make sure I got these, for sure!! If my Reaper has gotten me some, well, I'll just have extras then, lol...I didn't want to risk missing out on these, too. They are awesome!! I really didn't NEED three Halloween scarves...but I couldn't decide which one I wanted...
> 
> View attachment 213712


OMG love the spider one I so have to look for these


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG love the spider one I so have to look for these


Hurry, these things sell out super fast!! Most of them are gone at my store already...especially after I found them, lol! They have a black ghost one, too.

I am sitting here wearing all three of them, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Hurry, these things sell out super fast!! Most of them are gone at my store already...especially after I found them, lol! They have a black ghost one, too.
> 
> I am sitting here wearing all three of them, lol.


what location did you find them in


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> what location did you find them in


With the Halloween stuff. Sometimes I find them in the clothing/socks/hair care aisle, but they were on the wall in the front with other Halloween things this time.


----------



## KissingCoffins

I bought the spider scarf too! The ghost one was kinda cutesy they had eyelashes I think.


----------



## WitchyKitty

KissingCoffins said:


> I bought the spider scarf too! The ghost one was kinda cutesy they had eyelashes I think.


Yeah, it was cutesy.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Okay I definitely need that spider scarf (who am I kidding I want the pumpkin too).... thanks for the heads up


----------



## chromachord

Those scarves are super cute! Man, they have the same exact ones on eBay for 7 bucks.


----------



## WitchyKitty

chromachord said:


> Those scarves are super cute! Man, they have the same exact ones on eBay for 7 bucks.


I see many Dollar Tree items on ebay for crazy amounts of money...


----------



## chromachord

WitchyKitty, that sucks. But, you want to know what sucks more? That I'll probably pay the eBay price because I really like them!


----------



## WitchyKitty

chromachord said:


> WitchyKitty, that sucks. But, you want to know what sucks more? That I'll probably pay the eBay price because I really like them!


Did you check on the DT website to see if they have them to order there?


----------



## chromachord

Yeah, no luck. They're not on the website. :/


----------



## WitchyKitty

chromachord said:


> Yeah, no luck. They're not on the website. :/


That's odd...if I was going back to my DT, I'd mail you one, but I probably won't be able to get back up there until Friday...they will probably be gone by then, if they aren't already. There was only a few left...mostly the cutesy ghost one. At least the ones on ebay were free shipping.


----------



## Bethany

chromachord said:


> Yeah, no luck. They're not on the website. :/


I saw them at one of the DT's I was in. Does anyone else notice a musty moldy smell on the cloth holiday stuff or is it just my sensitive nose?


----------



## IshWitch

or DT has hardly anything, still


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> I saw them at one of the DT's I was in. Does anyone else notice a musty moldy smell on the cloth holiday stuff or is it just my sensitive nose?


My scarves don't smell at all...I wore them all day. They just smell like fabric. I am usually very sensitive to musty/mildewy smells, but I smelled nothing like that. As for the other holiday stuff, I don't know...I haven't bought any yet...


----------



## chromachord

Aw, it's okay WitchyKitty! Our local bargain stores are terrible this year. I spoke to a couple of the managers and they said that they are not bringing any new Halloween merchandise this year. Just taking out last year's leftover stock. :/ Terrible decision, IMO.


----------



## WitchyKitty

chromachord said:


> Aw, it's okay WitchyKitty! Our local bargain stores are terrible this year. I spoke to a couple of the managers and they said that they are not bringing any new Halloween merchandise this year. Just taking out last year's leftover stock. :/ Terrible decision, IMO.


That's really odd...I have never heard of a store just selling old stuff and not getting new merchandise. That's no fun.


----------



## chromachord

Witchy, Puerto Rico is a special, special place...

But, really, I don't know why they came to that decision. Lots of local establishments use the AllWays 99 store (our most popular bargain store) to buy decor, and most of their stuff sells out every year. I really don't know why management came to that decision.


----------



## WitchyKitty

chromachord said:


> Witchy, Puerto Rico is a special, special place...
> 
> But, really, I don't know why they came to that decision. Lots of local establishments use the AllWays 99 store (our most popular bargain store) to buy decor, and most of their stuff sells out every year. I really don't know why management came to that decision.


They will probably regret it when people come in looking for stuff...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Bethany said:


> I saw them at one of the DT's I was in. Does anyone else notice a musty moldy smell on the cloth holiday stuff or is it just my sensitive nose?


I noticed that too bethany. I wonder what makes it smell like that?


----------



## LairMistress

I want to throttle the people who are in charge of setting up our store's Halloween merchandise. They have the candy out, which I realize is a big seller, the costume pieces, which also go quickly...the scarves, and party ware. THAT IS IT.

Do they not understand that I NEED things for my victim? I think I'm making myself a huge note for next year to join the second reaper instead of the first, because our stores are too dang slow at putting stuff out here in Cornfield County. I'm about to hyperventilate! I will be going to the big city tomorrow, but I'll be rushed, because we have an appointment back here in town tomorrow, too. Hopefully I can stop by their DT, and hopefully they have what I need to finish off this box and get it out on time.

In other news, because ours only really has candy, I scoured the aisle and found this awesome little newbie. There are only 8 per bag, so I grabbed 6 bags to start with. I think they'll go fast. We got a really disappointing amount of ToTers last year, especially for having two nights to ToT. I'm sure that they don't taste very good, but they were too cute to pass up. IMO, they should be black cherry flavored, but hey, I don't work for the company. 









Just in case the package can't be read, they are individually wrapped glow in the dark vampire teeth--normal sized, with a small bag of watermelon flavored "oozing blood" candy.


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, we saw those last year and grabbed a few after Halloween for this year. I hope their still good. we thought they were so cute. and I agree, why watermelon flavored?
witchykitty, those are very pretty scarves.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

LairMistress said:


> I want to throttle the people who are in charge of setting up our store's Halloween merchandise. They have the candy out, which I realize is a big seller, the costume pieces, which also go quickly...the scarves, and party ware. THAT IS IT.
> 
> Do they not understand that I NEED things for my victim? I think I'm making myself a huge note for next year to join the second reaper instead of the first, because our stores are too dang slow at putting stuff out here in Cornfield County. I'm about to hyperventilate! I will be going to the big city tomorrow, but I'll be rushed, because we have an appointment back here in town tomorrow, too. Hopefully I can stop by their DT, and hopefully they have what I need to finish off this box and get it out on time.
> 
> In other news, because ours only really has candy, I scoured the aisle and found this awesome little newbie. There are only 8 per bag, so I grabbed 6 bags to start with. I think they'll go fast. We got a really disappointing amount of ToTers last year, especially for having two nights to ToT. I'm sure that they don't taste very good, but they were too cute to pass up. IMO, they should be black cherry flavored, but hey, I don't work for the company.
> 
> View attachment 213875
> 
> 
> Just in case the package can't be read, they are individually wrapped glow in the dark vampire teeth--normal sized, with a small bag of watermelon flavored "oozing blood" candy.


My dollar tree is the same way, a few days ago when I went, they still didn't have everything out and they had a bunch of unopened boxes in the aisle, so I opened them. I was going to be buying them soon anyway, so why couldn't I just speed up the process. lol


----------



## EvilDog

Oooh you sneaky....


----------



## NOWHINING

IneedtogotoDT


----------



## Bethany

I need lg. skeleton hands from DT. Found 1, yes 1 at the DT in the next city up.  
And I fear I am SOL on the Brains. I don't think they are getting them this year. Guess I'll have to mold & make my own.


----------



## moonbaby345

WitchyKitty said:


> My DT put out the rest of the Halloween stuff! There were soooo many things I wanted...witch kitchen menu signs, Halloween pot holders/towels, skeletons, coffins, and many more things I would have liked to pick up! I had to try to keep myself from buying lots of things because A: I am poor at the moment, lol, and B: I have been trying to not buy too much Halloween stuff, yet, until I see what my Secret Reaper is sending me.
> I DID, however, need to buy these scarves!!! I missed out on the St. Patrick's Day ones because they sold out too fast, so I wanted to make sure I got these, for sure!! If my Reaper has gotten me some, well, I'll just have extras then, lol...I didn't want to risk missing out on these, too. They are awesome!! I really didn't NEED three Halloween scarves...but I couldn't decide which one I wanted...
> 
> View attachment 213712


I haven't seen the scarves at my DT yetDid yours also have the skull and ghost scarves?I really want the spider one!


----------



## HalloScream

Has anybody seen the black creepy cloth?


----------



## RCIAG

Yep, saw it in one of the Dollar Trees I was in last week & bought almost all they had.


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonbaby345 said:


> I haven't seen the scarves at my DT yetDid yours also have the skull and ghost scarves?I really want the spider one!


The ghost one was at mine, though I didn't buy that one...I didn't see a skull on, though. There wasn't many left at my store by the time I got there. I didn't even know there was a skull one.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> I need lg. skeleton hands from DT. Found 1, yes 1 at the DT in the next city up.
> And I fear I am SOL on the Brains. I don't think they are getting them this year. Guess I'll have to mold & make my own.


Order the hand online and have them shipped to your store. The minimum is 4 that you have to order, but that's not too bad if you need the hand for something. Shipping is free to the store.


----------



## Spookybella977

I bought the pumpkin & spider scarves! Love them!


----------



## Malicious

I bought Creepy cloth the other day at my DT and they also had the skeleton hands. Like WitchyKitty suggested above If you cant find those in your store order online ( I see the creepy cloth now offered on their site) & if you ship to the store shipping is free


----------



## RCIAG

I'd forgotten about the scarves. I bought a couple last year & put them on my giant tiki heads outside.


----------



## chromachord

Argh, I'm trying to order some stuff from the Dollar Tree website and it's not working...I ended up caving in and buying the more expensive scarves on eBay.


----------



## WitchyKitty

chromachord said:


> Argh, I'm trying to order some stuff from the Dollar Tree website and it's not working...I ended up caving in and buying the more expensive scarves on eBay.


Well, at least they are nice, soft scarves and you will like them, even for the price! I love mine. I have gotten dollar scarves from other stores before and they were crummy, stiff and crooked. DT ones are quite nice!

Give it a bit then go back to the site and try again...I've read others have had issues with the site before, but then it would work later.


----------



## Bethany

Finally!! Went to one DT & bought 6 or 8 of the gid skele arm with hands then called another DT and asked if they had the 8" hands. They did so I asked them to hold me 9 (that gives me 10)  Also picked up some plastic "wall setters" Bought 2 last week & put them up in the back "hall" and really like them. for $1 who cares if they only make 1 year. I bought 6 more of the rotted wall ones & 4 of the graveyard ones. Plan to use them in the garage next year to hide the garage doors.  Bought a bunch of other stuff too.  now I really need to stay out of the stores!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

I know, Bethany. Our DT is just now starting to put out Halloween. Today I bought creepy cloth, crows, I think the same wall scene setter as you did, and some skull-shaped goblets. I know I will be back. It is inevitable.


----------



## Bethany

Between 2 DT's today I spend over $50


----------



## RCIAG

Same here!! 

I got some more scarves, 3 large witch hats for the tikis, creepy cloth, & some other junk. I also bought some boxes that are tombstones. The stone part comes up. I don't see them on the website. I'll take a pic & post later.


----------



## WitchyKitty

RCIAG said:


> Same here!!
> 
> I got some more scarves, 3 large witch hats for the tikis, creepy cloth, & some other junk. I also bought some boxes that are tombstones. The stone part comes up. I don't see them on the website. I'll take a pic & post later.


I saw coffin boxes at my DT, but I don't think I saw tombstone ones...I am hoping there will be some left when I get paid again!!


----------



## KissingCoffins

chromachord said:


> Yeah, no luck. They're not on the website. :/


I can look for the scarves and I'll be more than happy to mail them to you


----------



## KissingCoffins

WitchyKitty said:


> I saw coffin boxes at my DT, but I don't think I saw tombstone ones...I am hoping there will be some left when I get paid again!!


Same for the tombstone boxes. Let me know if you would like them. If I can find them that is. I'll probably go to DT next week after I get some $$


----------



## Magusky

My dollar Tree has like 50% of cool stuff out, no tombstone corner pieces out and no skeleton hands 
I hope this weekend to be better


----------



## EvilDog

I want one of those skull bobble heads.


----------



## Magusky

Actually i am more excited about all things in Dollar Tree that many other stores, but they haven't put all of it.

Those bobble heads are awesome. Also waiting for those


----------



## rockingthehomestead

I don't always shop at dollar tree, but when I do, I get kick *** Halloween stuff. ;-)


----------



## LairMistress

Are the DT hand stakes like these? (Hoping pic comes through)


----------



## scaringyou

I'm sorry if I missed it, but has someone already shown the glow in the dark googly eyes or light up door covers? Sorry for all the light reflections in the photo, but the GID googly eyes have 3 styles pictured on the packaging, but there was only one style in stock. There are 4 styles of led door covers. It has a pocket on the back that you put the little 2 leds and battery holder in. Not spectacular, but cheaper than the ones at other stores.


----------



## RCIAG

I forgot about the googly eyes, I bought one of each kind!


----------



## Hilda

I filled a cart in DT today. All sorts of goodies. I don't have a plan for most at the moment ~ but come next February... I know I will think of something.


----------



## Bethany

LairMistress said:


> Are the DT hand stakes like these? (Hoping pic comes through)


Kind of. Only they are just the lower arm & hand & they glow in the dark. No cloth, but they do come with the stake to put it in the ground. 

Took 2 fellow haunters Thrift store shopping today & we ended the day at DT. Cleaned out their Skeleton Hands. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda said:


> I filled a cart in DT today. All sorts of goodies. I don't have a plan for most at the moment ~ but come next February... I know I will think of something.


I can relate. And that is right about when you wish you had bought that extra strand of skeleton garland, craft pumpkins, creepy cloth, and oh, I need to get back to DT before it is too late!


----------



## LairMistress

I will have to go back to our DT tomorrow and see if they are out yet, then. I don't think that these glow, but I could be wrong. The stake for them is attached to the forearm bone...which I should know the name of, but don't.  They are $1.39 at Goodwill, and are about average human size, slightly smaller, probably. I figured if they were the same, I wouldn't bother paying more at Goodwill!



Bethany said:


> Kind of. Only they are just the lower arm & hand & they glow in the dark. No cloth, but they do come with the stake to put it in the ground.
> 
> Took 2 fellow haunters Thrift store shopping today & we ended the day at DT. Cleaned out their Skeleton Hands. LOL


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Lair Mistress, I had posted this pic before. The DT ones are definitely a bit smaller that 'real' but not much. The GW ones look better to me. May go find those instead of buying more of these.


----------



## EvilDog

rockingthehomestead said:


> I don't always shop at dollar tree, but when I do, I get kick *** Halloween stuff. ;-)


Stay scary my friends!  lol


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> I can relate. And that is right about when you wish you had bought that extra strand of skeleton garland, craft pumpkins, creepy cloth, and oh, I need to get back to DT before it is too late!


Amen! I have a large totes I am just filling with dollar store stuff for winter crafting.


----------



## boo who?

My DT only had hands- no skellie stakes... yet. I hope they get them. The village pieces were all gone last week. Will have to check things out again tomorrow.

eta: Oh, and a couple of years ago- I cut those little foam skulls from a couple of extra garlands and added them to the treat choices for TOT, a lot of kids went for then over candy!


----------



## LairMistress

I like the stake on these better, though. The Goodwill ones only have a tiny protrusion for a stake. It's not detachable, either.

Thanks for re-posting the pic, I missed it earlier! 

Edited to add: I went to a different Goodwill today in a larger city, and they didn't have any of these hand stakes at all. I was surprised, because their Halloween selection was actually a lot better than ours is. Ours had a ton of the hands, though. I suspect that neither store is fully stocked yet, though.



MC HauntDreams said:


> Lair Mistress, I had posted this pic before. The DT ones are definitely a bit smaller that 'real' but not much. The GW ones look better to me. May go find those instead of buying more of these.


----------



## Rasmirin

They have some really awesome mirror/glass clings this year, that look almost like the illustrations out of those old "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark" books! I've also found that the Dollar Trees around me all have different things from each other. I've hit up five so far and found something different at each one.


----------



## LairMistress

I can't wait to see those! I need some.  Our DT doesn't have them yet, and Deals didn't have them either.



Rasmirin said:


> They have some really awesome mirror/glass clings this year, that look almost like the illustrations out of those old "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark" books! I've also found that the Dollar Trees around me all have different things from each other. I've hit up five so far and found something different at each one.


----------



## rockingthehomestead

Oh my god! I just learned you can buy in bulk from the Dollar Tree website!!! How did I not know this?


----------



## KissingCoffins

rockingthehomestead said:


> Oh my god! I just learned you can buy in bulk from the Dollar Tree website!!! How did I not know this?


Oh yes! And you can have your order shipped to your local DT I believe


----------



## im the goddess

I went to dollar tree on my way home from work last night and spent $47. I picked up several of those scarves if anyone can't find them locally. I'd be happy to put them in the mail. I was delighted to see new flowers for halloween. the roses with spiders had a black and purple tone with the addition of spider webbing too. Here are some of them. I'm having problems getting the pictures from my email today. The purple and black photo hasn't come through yet.

























I haven't seen the skeleton hands yet


----------



## Paint It Black

Oooo, I like the purple flowers in your last photo. Our DT hasn't gotten those out yet.


----------



## EvilDog

How much does it cost in bulk?


----------



## rockingthehomestead

A dollar a piece, same as regular. They make you order a bunch of everything though. The good thing is you always have access to the whole stock, so if your location is out of something you wanted, you can still get it!


----------



## Bethany

EvilDog said:


> How much does it cost in bulk?


In order to not get a handling charge, you must order a whole case of whatever it is. Other wise there is a "handling fee". To not get charged shipping, have it sent to your DT store.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess i to got those flowers love them they look so cool . i need to see if i can find those scarfs i want one bad going to hit dt today


----------



## EvilDog

Bethany said:


> In order to not get a handling charge, you must order a whole case of whatever it is. Other wise there is a "handling fee". To not get charged shipping, have it sent to your DT store.


How bad is the handling fee?


----------



## Bethany

It shows you before you complete the order. Not exactly sure.


----------



## Saki.Girl

No luck on the scarfs at my dt dang it i will keep checking


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> im the goddess i to got those flowers love them they look so cool . i need to see if i can find those scarfs i want one bad going to hit dt today





Saki.Girl said:


> No luck on the scarfs at my dt dang it i will keep checking


Let me know what you want, I bought extras the other day for just this reason.


----------



## EvilDog

What do these scarfs look like? May be interested in one.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Let me know what you want, I bought extras the other day for just this reason.


Your Awsome , the spider and pumpkin ones is the one I am after :thank you


----------



## EvilDog

Saki.Girl said:


> Your Awsome , the spider and ghost and pumpkin ones is the one I am after :thank you


Can I get one too?


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> Your Awsome , the spider and pumpkin ones is the one I am after :thank you


 I'll send them to you. I also said I would send the same two to someone else, so I only have two plaid one left if anyone wants those.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> I'll send them to you. I also said I would send the same two to someone else, so I only have two plaid one left if anyone wants those.


aww thank you sweetie you rock


----------



## im the goddess

EvilDog said:


> Can I get one too?


 Evil Dog if you want a plaid one, its yours. I can also go look at another Dollar Tree.


----------



## EvilDog

im the goddess said:


> Evil Dog if you want a plaid one, its yours. I can also go look at another Dollar Tree.


Yes I like a plaid one.  send me a pm and i will send you my address.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I went to a DT today and found quite a few fun things! 

I didn't see any scarves, although I looked. I did see Halloween socks - lots! And this DT had plenty of skeleton hands & creepy cloth but no skeleton garland. I bought some things for my nieces/nephews and a few items to have on hand for a little playdate party for my 3 year old's friends. I also picked up a few things for my Victim, heh heh heh! Something creepy to decorate their box! 

I did see that they had a few different patterns of Halloween paper straws, in packs of 15. I saw something really neat recently - someone snipped up paper patterned straws into pieces and strong them on colored yarn/string to create a garland for a Christmas tree. I bet this would work great for a Halloween tree or a mantel garland too! Something to think about if you like to craft, especially if you enjoy that vintage look!

Also picked up one of the hard faux wood signs that says "Keep Calm & Scare On" for my Hubster, & found that wall cling with the Zomberson's that features a family of 4 with kiddos similar in ages to ours, so I was pleased to grab that! Another Item I didn't see mentioned yet (could have missed it) - they had some of the small sized Halloween flags in the store. One featured a Haunted House, one had some JOL's with grins & witches hats, one was a ghost with some candy corns around, and I forget the other one. They are thin polyester kind of material but I have bought their garden flags before and they don't do too badly outdoors. Even if they only last one season, not bad for something that looks cute outside for a good portion of the fall!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Awww, I haven't seen the socks or the flags at my store, yet.


----------



## boo who?

Just returned from a $40 trek to DT. SOOO glad I got my village and village figures early. None of the nearby DT have them anymore, Got the black bat sidewalk fencing (8 pieces), an outdoor flags, clings, skellie stakes and hands, body parts, and more. Hope that is all they will get- otherwise I'll go broke!

Don't know how lame those 3 stuff-em-yourself spiders will be, but they look like they might be fun hanging from the porch. They only had one checked scarf left, but they did have 9' spools of wired 3" ribbon. I thought 100 Halloween candy paper cups for $1 was great. - got 2.


----------



## EvilDog

I hope To go to a DT the end of the month after a airplane show.


----------



## printersdevil

I went to DT today again---second trip of the week. I picked up some things to stock up for the winter months. I am so disappointed that the small skeleton rope garland is only available in the darker almost black color this year. Why did they change it?????

I got quite an assortment of goodies and am working on some things for a possible future victim.


----------



## Deadna

I had my mom pick up a spider scarf today....have the rest coming monday. I wish they were as good a quality as the 4th of july ones I bought last year. These are so flimsy but will do I guess.


----------



## DavyKnoles

We hit up the Dollar Tree yesterday for general Halloween stuff and for some of the items I need to make a couple of rows of corn stalks for Rose's Haunted Graveyard. Rose wanted to play a scarecrow like the one in a 10th Doctor episode of Doctor Who. So I'm adding a cornfield to the graveyard (guess I could call the haunt Rose's Family Plot now, couldn't I?) that includes two opposing scarecrows - one phoney, the other her - right along the path that leads from the burning witch scene to the front door and the candy, candy, candy, as Garfield would say. Dollar Tree had lots of the stuff we needed to build fake corn stalks like raffia, mailing tape and lots of cheap Crystal Geyser water in small bottles (according to the plans we're using, the bottles actually become the corn cobs on the stalks). Also, the Dollar Tree had plentiful amounts of blackbirds, an essential ingredient to any respectful cornfield. And, of course, they had the same cool skulls they've had for the last two years. Yay on that! I'll post some pictures on the cornstalks we made yesterday as soon as I take some.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I need to get to dt and buy up some a bunch of stuff for my stash for winter reapers. And a bunch of skeletons for christmas


----------



## DavyKnoles

Here's three of the cornstalks we made. They're finished. Just need to be painted. Pretty neat, huh? And they're just made of bamboo garden stakes, water bottles, raffia, shrunken lawn bags, plastic wrap, hot glue and floral wire.


----------



## Bethany

DavyKnoles said:


> Here's three of the cornstalks we made. They're finished. Just need to be painted. Pretty neat, huh? And they're just made of bamboo garden stakes, water bottles, raffia, shrunken lawn bags, plastic wrap, hot glue and floral wire.
> 
> View attachment 215605


Those are cool!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Great looking corn stalks!!!


----------



## Jules17

DavyKnoles said:


> Here's three of the cornstalks we made. They're finished. Just need to be painted. Pretty neat, huh? And they're just made of bamboo garden stakes, water bottles, raffia, shrunken lawn bags, plastic wrap, hot glue and floral wire.
> 
> View attachment 215605


Cool cornstalks!


----------



## scaringyou

DavyKnoles said:


> We hit up the Dollar Tree yesterday for general Halloween stuff and for some of the items I need to make a couple of rows of corn stalks for Rose's Haunted Graveyard. Rose wanted to play a scarecrow like the one in a 10th Doctor episode of Doctor Who. So I'm adding a cornfield to the graveyard (guess I could call the haunt Rose's Family Plot now, couldn't I?) that includes two opposing scarecrows - one phoney, the other her - right along the path that leads from the burning witch scene to the front door and the candy, candy, candy, as Garfield would say. Dollar Tree had lots of the stuff we needed to build fake corn stalks like raffia, mailing tape and lots of cheap Crystal Geyser water in small bottles (according to the plans we're using, the bottles actually become the corn cobs on the stalks). Also, the Dollar Tree had plentiful amounts of blackbirds, an essential ingredient to any respectful cornfield. And, of course, they had the same cool skulls they've had for the last two years. Yay on that! I'll post some pictures on the cornstalks we made yesterday as soon as I take some.


These scarecrows?








They were freaky, and that family was even worse when they possessed human bodies.


----------



## EvilDog

Yeah they were. The family of blood. :O


----------



## MummyOf5

The cornstalks are cool. Never really thought about how to make them since I've pretty much lived in a farming environment all my life


----------



## offmymeds

Printer, try Dollar General for the skellie garland.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, offmymeds, our DG doesn't have it. Maybe they will get some in.


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, that is a cool hand. I don't think our dt has those.
scaring you, I like the 2 on the right.
dollar trees are dangerous. you go in to buy one thing, and walk out fifty dollars shorter. I'm telling you. 
jenn, I like that sign ... stay calm and scare on. I'm going to have to look for it at our dt.
davy, those are very cool cornstalks. you could sell those.


----------



## Hilda

I am totally bumming that they don't have the tiny skelly garland this year.


----------



## Magusky

Hilda said:


> I am totally bumming that they don't have the tiny skelly garland this year.


You can find those in 99 Cents Only (but they are Glow in The Dark, which is perfect for me)


----------



## screamqueen2012

dt has some cute 3d frankenstein, bride, dracula and wolfman pictures, omg they are so cute.........im going to mount them on painted black boards and do a frame around it with sizal rope painted too............hang like portraits...check out those, they are new

so ive got a bad question, whats the most you have ever spent at one time in a dt..............i think mine was over 100.........lol course halloween was involved


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yeah, my DT only has the dark, nearly black skellie garland, as well, this year. I needed more normal colored ones. My DG doesn't have them this year, either. I considered buying the dark skellies, but I'll wait a bit longer to see if I can find any out of town, first...or to see what my SR will be sending me.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda said:


> I am totally bumming that they don't have the tiny skelly garland this year.


Wait...What?!?! That is a staple I must have for my crafting bin.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Hilda said:


> I am totally bumming that they don't have the tiny skelly garland this year.


They don't have it near you? The DG and the DT near me have a lot of them.


----------



## printersdevil

Ours only has the dark grayish black bones. I much prefer the others. DG doesn't have them at all.


----------



## printersdevil

screemqueen2012, I know I have spent $100 to $150 at a time numerous times. I get so carried away thinking it is only a buck!


----------



## Bethany

All of our DT's have the black skeleton brushed with silver garland. Our DG has the skeleton garland that is tanish. THey are also not as hard as the DT ones. 
I think I'll need to go pick up some more of the reg. ones at DG.


----------



## RCIAG

printersdevil said:


> screemqueen2012, I know I have spent $100 to $150 at a time numerous times. I get so carried away thinking it is only a buck!


I do the EXACT same thing! Only lately mine has been in $40-$60 increments because when I hit them up they didn't have everything out yet.


----------



## Bethany

Got a call from one of the DT that they are holding some skeleton hands for me.  They had a whole box!! I told them I only wanted 9. 
Won't be able to go get them until Saturday.


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> Wait...What?!?! That is a staple I must have for my crafting bin.


I know!!! Right?!?!?!  I should have stocked up last year. EEK!!



blowmoldcrazy said:


> They don't have it near you? The DG and the DT near me have a lot of them.


The bone colored ones? I am not finding them anywhere. 



Bethany said:


> All of our DT's have the black skeleton brushed with silver garland. Our DG has the skeleton garland that is tanish. THey are also not as hard as the DT ones. I think I'll need to go pick up some more of the reg. ones at DG.


That is all I found so far too. I really want a bunch of the little bone colored ones.


----------



## Hilda

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, my DT only has the dark, nearly black skellie garland, as well, this year. I needed more normal colored ones. My DG doesn't have them this year, either. I considered buying the dark skellies, but I'll wait a bit longer to see if I can find any out of town, first...or to see what my SR will be sending me.


Oops. Just saw this post. Yep. I held the dark ones in my hand for a while pondering if I could paint them. LOL Yes. I'm that desperate. hahaha


----------



## DavyKnoles

That "it's only a dollar" thing gets me every time too. Every time I'm at checkout and they give me the total all I can actually say is..."really???"


----------



## Bethany

I am going to stock up on the DG skele garland. Some of the stores didn't have stuff out yet. I cannot go shopping until this weekend now. 2 days out of commission.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Yeah, the bone colored, only them. I picked up a few of them yesterday to have around just in case.


----------



## Bethany

I did pick up a couple pks of the black/silver ones. Figured they'd require less work for posing on trophies in the future


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, who would of ever guessed the little skellies would be in such demand


----------



## Deadna

Dollar General has the skellys but I think they are 25 cents more and slightly different. They are all tan colored and seem a tiny bit bigger and are smoother.


----------



## Bethany

They are a dollar at DG here. I've bought some, will get more maybe today so I have them to do crafting through the "off" season.


----------



## EvilDog

I bought one of the skull bobble heads and someone else bought the last one.  must be a popular buy this year.


----------



## 22606

EvilDog said:


> I bought one of the skull bobble heads and someone else bought the last one.  must be a popular buy this year.


Even though they are lightweight plastic, they are phenomenal, so I would not doubt it. I was surprised by the size when I bought mine, especially for $1.


----------



## Bethany

The DT I went to yesterday had the regular color skeleton garland!! Bought me 4 pks.


----------



## EvilDog

Bethany said:


> The DT I went to yesterday had the regular color skeleton garland!! Bought me 4 pks.


I saw no garland.


----------



## Bethany

They also had boxes of stuff to put out yet. They had stuff I hadn't see at other stores too. 
I REALLY need to stay out of the stores. I do believe I said this before.


----------



## EvilDog

Going to go back in oct and do just a halloween shopping day!


----------



## Shadowbat

I had to run into the smaller DT in my area today and I couldn't believe how picked over they are already. Most of the workers there recognize me and I asked what happened to all the Halloween. They said it sold. In the past few days there was tons of people just buying in bulk. Guess the manager put in an order to get more stock.


----------



## torturedserenity

I'm looking for the solar skeletons they had last year with no luck.


----------



## WitchyKitty

My DT is already putting out Christmas stuff...... I doubt they will be getting any more Halloween stock, but we will see. I'll check tomorrow...


----------



## LairMistress

Our DT is finally stocked, and I think that they have everything out. I happened to be in there last week looking for C batteries for my stirring witch (and found NONE), and saw that they had one hook full of lenticular decorations. Not the framed photos, other types of creatures. I grabbed one to see if it would fit in the frame that my sister gave me. Then I went back today, to look at the others, and they are GONE. A lot of the things that I saw that day that were newly put out are totally gone.

Ours does have a bunch of the tan skeleton garland Hilda, if you need some, let me know!

I saw the same garland at Shopko for $8. I realize that it's technically only $4 because every holiday decoration is half off, but holy heck, do they not realize that DT has the same thing for a buck? Or maybe people who shop there don't set foot in DT? I'd be mad if I paid that much for it, and then found it for a dollar!


----------



## Bethany

LairMistress said:


> Our DT is finally stocked, and I think that they have everything out. I happened to be in there last week looking for C batteries for my stirring witch (and found NONE), and saw that they had one hook full of lenticular decorations. Not the framed photos, other types of creatures. I grabbed one to see if it would fit in the frame that my sister gave me. Then I went back today, to look at the others, and they are GONE. A lot of the things that I saw that day that were newly put out are totally gone.
> 
> Ours does have a bunch of the tan skeleton garland Hilda, if you need some, let me know!
> 
> I saw the same garland at Shopko for $8. I realize that it's technically only $4 because every holiday decoration is half off, but holy heck, do they not realize that DT has the same thing for a buck? Or maybe people who shop there don't set foot in DT? I'd be mad if I paid that much for it, and then found it for a dollar!


They are probably buying it in bulk from DT and selling it at the inflated price.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Nope, nothing new at my DT for Halloween...just more Christmas stuff. Sigh. I also wonder...why did my DT stop carrying 
LED tea lights?! Mine hasn't had any in a long time. I will be needing more, so I'll have to hit up WalMart, I suppose...


----------



## WitchyKitty

I decided to check on more time for any new Halloween stuff, but didn't see any. I did, at least, buy myself the very last Witches Way menu sign that I had wanted (...thankfully there was one left!!) and one of the last packs of paper owl silhouettes.


----------



## scareme

I was at DT and they were restocking the Halloween section. That is great because they usually only stock once and when that's gone that's it. The manager was the one stocking and I told him how happy I was they were restocking and he said Halloween has become a really big seller for them. I told him about our Secret Reaper and he loved the idea. He said the employees did a Secret Santa , but he was going to recommend a Secret Reaper next week for his employees. I think we may be starting something.


----------



## EvilDog

scareme said:


> I was at DT and they were restocking the Halloween section. That is great because they usually only stock once and when that's gone that's it. The manager was the one stocking and I told him how happy I was they were restocking and he said Halloween has become a really big seller for them. I told him about our Secret Reaper and he loved the idea. He said the employees did a Secret Santa , but he was going to recommend a Secret Reaper next week for his employees. I think we may be starting something.


How cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

at least they are wising up and realizing there are us wonderful peeps to please.


----------



## offmymeds

My daughter found this little guy, he is motion sensored and squeaks. of course she thought it would be funny to hide it in the cabinet so when I opened the door he scared the crap out of me!


----------



## WitchyKitty

offmymeds said:


> My daughter found this little guy, he is motion sensored and squeaks. of course she thought it would be funny to hide it in the cabinet so when I opened the door he scared the crap out of me!
> View attachment 218450


This was at Dollar Tree??? It squeaks?? I want one!!


----------



## EvilDog

offmymeds said:


> My daughter found this little guy, he is motion sensored and squeaks. of course she thought it would be funny to hide it in the cabinet so when I opened the door he scared the crap out of me!
> View attachment 218450



I want one too!!


----------



## offmymeds

It was up by the registers in the "impulse buy" section, lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

offmymeds said:


> It was up by the registers in the "impulse buy" section, lol


Hmmmm...I don't remember seeing any mice/rats in the checkout line area at my DT, but I'll have to look again. Since my DT is already emptying out their Halloween, I doubt they will be at mine. 
I'm surprised they have motion activated rats there...especially when they have regular rats that look very much like that one for the same price. Are they the same size, or smaller than the normal rats?


----------



## offmymeds

They are small.


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

offmymeds said:


> My daughter found this little guy, he is motion sensored and squeaks. of course she thought it would be funny to hide it in the cabinet so when I opened the door he scared the crap out of me!
> View attachment 218450


I hope I can find some here at one of my DT's. There are 3 in my town and 2 in the town next to us but I have to go to all of them because not all them have the same things.


----------



## offmymeds

Same here, I had never seen them either. I do want some more, maybe put them in the bathroom so they squeak every time someone goes in


----------



## Spookybella977

Offmymeds what an awesome rat I want one too! I also love your bowl w the skeleton hand where did you buy it? Thanks!!!


----------



## EvilDog

I found a rat. BOUGHT ONE TOO!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181537309557?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

7 LEFT!!


----------



## ooojen

That's pretty tempting! I'd love to put one in the medicine cabinet to give any overly-nosy people a start!


----------



## Bethany

Funny I picked one up today. They were at the end of each register. (area where they put your stuff after they ring it up)
friend with me pointed it out. It is motion activated. Was going to put it on the buffet or in the kitchen by food, but really like the medicine cabinet idea!!
oojen, I have all kinds of weird labels on the stuff in my cabinet.  Makes peekers wonder about us.


----------



## hallorenescene

I want some of those too. well, at least one.


----------



## EvilDog

hallorenescene said:


> I want some of those too. well, at least one.


I bought mine on ebay. Paid more. But better then paying so much for gas and time looking.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked up these cool bat and spider battery lights today they had pumpkins to may go back and get some and some of these test tubes


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, the lights are awesome!! Didn't see those at mine.
I looked at my DT for those motion activated mice, too...but there weren't any. I looked in every part of the store, even at the registers. Nada. I'm just having awful luck finding things I wanted to buy this year, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, the lights are awesome!! Didn't see those at mine.
> I looked at my DT for those motion activated mice, too...but there weren't any. I looked in every part of the store, even at the registers. Nada. I'm just having awful luck finding things I wanted to buy this year, lol.


which lights do you want i will pick u some up today


----------



## Saki.Girl

they have the mice to if you want me to get some


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> i picked up these cool bat and spider battery lights today they had pumpkins to may go back and get some and some of these test tubes


I just went back to the DT again 4 days ago and they didn't have any of these light's and I went to 2 different DT's.I especially like the bat and spider ones.I did pick up a pack of test tubes though.I didn't like the Trick R' Treat stickers though so I just made my own to replace those that say T virus(from resident Evil) on them.Wish I had a test tube holder for them.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> which lights do you want i will pick u some up today





Saki.Girl said:


> they have the mice to if you want me to get some


Hahaha, well, I like the bat lights best. I would love a motion activated squeaking mouse, too...but you are already sending me stuff, though, lol. I can send you a few bucks in the mail to grab them for me...


----------



## MummyOf5

I've been looking for the Tombstone Corners pieces. I've been in every store between Council Bluffs and Ames that I could find and finally found some of the pieces in Ames. I was able to get 5 of the buildings, the skeleton on the tombstone and the zombie and gargoyle sets.I would like to get some more of the trees and fence pieces that were in the set that I ordered online. I think there may be a couple more sets of figures that they didn't have at the store with the rest. Guess I'll just have to keep looking for them


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha, well, I like the bat lights best. I would love a motion activated squeaking mouse, too...but you are already sending me stuff, though, lol. I can send you a few bucks in the mail to grab them for me...


i know you can send me a few more sumge sticks and will call it even


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonbaby345 said:


> I just went back to the DT again 4 days ago and they didn't have any of these light's and I went to 2 different DT's.I especially like the bat and spider ones.I did pick up a pack of test tubes though.I didn't like the Trick R' Treat stickers though so I just made my own to replace those that say T virus(from resident Evil) on them.Wish I had a test tube holder for them.


i owe you a pay it forward have not forgotten  i will get you some lights too for your box


----------



## The Red Hallows

Okay, my dollar trees sell nothing like this. Highly disappointed.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> which lights do you want i will pick u some up today





Saki.Girl said:


> i know you can send me a few more sumge sticks and will call it even


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> i owe you a pay it forward have not forgotten  i will get you some lights too for your box


That's really nice of you Saki to offer but honestly I don't expect nothing in return,otherwise I would have signed up for the Secret Reaper.I just wanted to do something nice for you.I don't want you to spend all of this money and go through all of this trouble.


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonbaby345 said:


> That's really nice of you Saki to offer but honestly I don't expect nothing in return,otherwise I would have signed up for the Secret Reaper.I just wanted to do something nice for you.I don't want you to spend all of this money and go through all of this trouble.


i am just paying it forward hehe and at some point a package will come to your door to make you smile


----------



## EvilDog

No one realizes you can get the mice on ebay do you?


----------



## QueenHalloween

moonbaby345- I too picked up some test tubes and was wondering what the heck I was going to use for a test tube holder. Well, I was in Party City the other day and came across this:









I didn't want to pay $7.99 just for the skull holder, so I figured I would just make my own..and guess who has skulls on the cheap?? Dollar Tree!! I am going to use one of my DT skulls from last year and drill holes, that's all this skull holder is. I will post a pic when I am done.


----------



## Saki.Girl

QueenHalloween said:


> moonbaby345- I too picked up some test tubes and was wondering what the heck I was going to use for a test tube holder. Well, I was in Party City the other day and came across this:
> 
> View attachment 218696
> 
> 
> I didn't want to pay $7.99 just for the skull holder, so I figured I would just make my own..and guess who has skulls on the cheap?? Dollar Tree!! I am going to use one of my DT skulls from last year and drill holes, that's all this skull holder is. I will post a pic when I am done.


that is so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

EvilDog said:


> No one realizes you can get the mice on ebay do you?


oh i am sure you can but most post them for more then a dollor and then shipping lol


----------



## offmymeds

^^^I forgot all about those QueenHalloween! Thanks for the reminder. I bought a bunch of the shooters during the summer, wished I would have waited for the black & orange & purple ones 

Spookybella, I received that awesome skeleton hand and bowl from my awesome secret reaper Frogkid11


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> i picked up these cool bat and spider battery lights today they had pumpkins to may go back and get some and some of these test tubes


Now in the summer they had the same style test tube shots in Neon colors. I stocked up on those for the party


----------



## bryan123

They had plug in lights for Halloween at Dollar Tree?... i didnt see that at my local dollar tree


----------



## WitchyKitty

bryan123 said:


> They had plug in lights for Halloween at Dollar Tree?... i didnt see that at my local dollar tree


Yeah, they had plug in mini lights, then apparently battery operated LED spider, pumpkin and bat lights. I saw the regular mini lights that plug in, but they sold already. I never saw the battery ones.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, they had plug in mini lights, then apparently battery operated LED spider, pumpkin and bat lights. I saw the regular mini lights that plug in, but they sold already. I never saw the battery ones.



Yep the run by 2aa batteries I will post pics when get home. Got your lights


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm going to have to check out my dt for the lights, squeaking mice, test tubes, and skull. that skull idea is very cool.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Walked in ours last night and low and behold "squeaky mice"...Hubby got one to set on his desk at work (so I gave it a more convincing paint job lol)...I didn't think it would b convincing but low and behold as I was paying a lady walked up behind me, heard the displayed one squeak, looked down...and almost took out the stand as she was trying to get away from it lol...

He should have lots of fun at work today lol


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin, that is to funny. on the other hand, if it was a spider and it moved, I would have been paying for the display.


----------



## Bethany

LOL Not DT related but related to the subject of scared people.
Went into a Disney store with friends & there was a worker with a fake snake around her shoulders. There was no mistaking it was fake. But when my friend passed the worker & saw that snake, she screamed & ran!! LOL I thought I'd die laughing.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Lmbo!!!!

Yep our kid took one of the worst looking fake snakes and coiled it up on our porch with its face (open mouth) looking right at my morning coffee spot. I sat there for quite a while before I noticed it...

I think I was half way over the banister when I heard the little $#[email protected] laughing inside lol


----------



## hallorenescene

I bought one of those big fake owls and put it out in my tree. the neighbor came out and saw it, and just stood there afraid to move. after a few minutes she realized it was fake.


----------



## Willodean

TACH]


Finally got the village from DT.


----------



## Bethany

Looks good!! Don't think I'll get mine put up this year unless............ i add it to the table in the garage.......


----------



## LairMistress

The skull test tube shot holders are sold at Five Below too, but of course they're $5, there.

I didn't see battery op lights at our DT. I wonder if I missed them!  

I picked up a pretty cool lenticular skull there a couple of weeks ago, and when I went back to see what some of the other faces were that they had available, I couldn't find them. It was like they were all gone, although there were tons of them on the hook when I bought mine. They did have just the one hook of them, though. It's in the center of the pic below. The face doesn't change, but the lenticular gives it a 3D effect. 

The two mirror clings are from DT too, but the gargoyles are from Menards. I took the pic for a different group. So far, this is all that I've really bought for myself this year, aside from a couple of cute items that won't go into the display. I always put up cute first, and then change it to spooky on the 30th or shortly before.


----------



## printersdevil

Willodean, nice village display. I love the use of the moss with it--or is that creepy cloth? Okay after looking back I see it is the cloth. Very nice.

I made a stop in DT today to see if they had anything new. I filled a basket as usual. Mostly picking up things for the winter crafting off season. I didn't do this last year and was so stretched this year for things to work with.


----------



## Paint It Black

printersdevil said:


> Willodean, nice village display. I love the use of the moss with it--or is that creepy cloth? Okay after looking back I see it is the cloth. Very nice.
> 
> I made a stop in DT today to see if they had anything new. I filled a basket as usual. Mostly picking up things for the winter crafting off season. I didn't do this last year and was so stretched this year for things to work with.


Always a good idea!

And, I also liked the creepy cloth with the village display. I probably wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## torturedserenity

I want that gargoyle to use as a mold and make plaster wall hangings. Haven't seen it at my dollar trees though.


----------



## EvilDog

Very cool Gargoyle.


----------



## LairMistress

The gargoyle is actually from Menards, not Dollar Tree. I just didn't have another photo of the clings and skull by themselves. Sorry about that! 

They were leftovers from last year, clearance priced around $6.50, and I bought two, to try to put them in upstairs windows. I'll have to find a way to "wrap" the window or screen with something that I can adhere the plaques to...and wait for all of the bad weather to pass, first!



torturedserenity said:


> I want that gargoyle to use as a mold and make plaster wall hangings. Haven't seen it at my dollar trees though.


----------



## LairMistress

I found the battery op lights at my Dollar Tree tonight! They actually hadn't sold many, by the looks of it. There were what looked like two huge boxes of them. I bought some of the pumpkins, although the faces on mine are poorly painted. 

I did like the spiders, but I don't know that I'd use them. I may go back for more next week. I loved the bats, but didn't realize that the lights were white. Why couldn't the bats be grey or black over the white lights?  They are cute, though!

Our store never did get the skull nail polish bottles, not that I've seen. If I can get to Deals this Friday, I'm going to see if they have them, there.


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, I got that same plaque from my menards. for the price, how could one resist. I love your $ pictures. I saw some at our dt, but haven't bought any yet. need to though. 
willodean, your village looks very nice.


----------



## LairMistress

That's cool, hallo! I didn't know if the other stores in that town might have different plaques. I think that there are 3 Menards stores over there, if I remember correctly. I know that they had witches like this last year, and it seems like there was another one, too. A skull, maybe?


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, I don't know about the witches or skull. and we only have one menards in our closest bigger town.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Question: has anyone bought these?








I'm just curious how much light they put off. I have several areas needing just an itsy bit of light but I didn't know with them being purple if I will get much at all...

or if I would b better off with these








Dang I hate their no return policy....


----------



## hallorenescene

I don't know about the lights, but I didn't know they had a no return policy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

The bottoms ones rock they can go any where and are bright 
If you don't want strings and not have to plug in I would go with bottoms ones, 

Purple ones are not super bright


----------



## printersdevil

Our store has never had the finger lights.


----------



## Magusky

I'm really sad because my dollar tree already has the Xmas stuff and they never put out the Tombstone Corner Village


----------



## offmymeds

LIke Saki said, the finger lights are great. 

pumpkin your little mouse looks great with the makeover


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome...thank you guys so much...

Now I'm wondering if it's just my store. I was even in store (bought the hair braid things in black...changed my mind when I got to the car and ran back inside to change out the color...she told me "sorry, all sells are final" grrr...One time I saw them exchange a defective product but that was it. Maybe it's just her policy not store policy


----------



## Bethany

pumpkinpie said:


> Awesome...thank you guys so much...
> 
> Now I'm wondering if it's just my store. I was even in store (bought the hair braid things in black...changed my mind when I got to the car and ran back inside to change out the color...she told me "sorry, all sells are final" grrr...One time I saw them exchange a defective product but that was it. Maybe it's just her policy not store policy


I never had any tell me all sales were final. What does the reciept say? Pretty sure exchanges made with reciept within 30 days. (now don't quote me on that  )


----------



## pumpkinpie

I'm going to have to look now...I never even take my receipt cause I'm like "all sales r final"...I'm going to have ask next time I go in


----------



## creepygrammy

Didn't know a thing about the squeaking mouse till I was checking out at Dollar Tree today. It was squeaking at me. LOL! So, of course, I had to get a few!!! Awesome! I see some of you already have them.  

Our Dollar Tree doesn't have the cool test tubes, etc. Rats!!! Wish they had more stuff. They didn't even have the body parts this year. I keep checking back, just in case they add something. That's how I ran into the squeaking rat.


----------



## Bethany

I am extremely disappointed that they didn't get the organs in this year.  I really wanted to fill one of my containers with brains. Guess I'll just have to mold my own.


----------



## EvilDog

Funny my dad got the same mouse i got for $5. Oh well better then not having one.  cause i know many times i see something on a forum and not see on store shelves.


----------



## printersdevil

Our DT had a few of the body parts and organs. They had the hands and feet and in the meat packages livers. I also wanted some brains.


----------



## mikeerdas

MandaMalice said:


> Friendswood and Clear Lake, Texas


Love the haunted house collection. I've been to around 4 local Dollar Tree stores and still have yet to find these.
Anyone know of a Dollar Tree selling these somewhere in Central North Carolina?


----------



## WitchyKitty

My cousin tried to return something at our DT and they said no, as well. I was told once I could only exchange something if it was in the same name category, such as flower pots traded for flower pots...but even then, the sales associate seemed iffy on the idea, like they would do it but weren't really supposed to or something...


----------



## Bethany

mikeerdas said:


> Love the haunted house collection. I've been to around 4 local Dollar Tree stores and still have yet to find these.
> Anyone know of a Dollar Tree selling these somewhere in Central North Carolina?


Check DollarTree.com to see if you can order the set. One of the buildings is only available with the 16 pc set. You can order it and have it shipped to your nearest store if it's still available. 



WitchyKitty said:


> My cousin tried to return something at our DT and they said no, as well. I was told once I could only exchange something if it was in the same name category, such as flower pots traded for flower pots...but even then, the sales associate seemed iffy on the idea, like they would do it but weren't really supposed to or something...


Mine always let me exchange. I only take stuff back that doesn't work.


----------



## printersdevil

Mine will exchange things that are not seasonal.


----------



## LairMistress

This isn't the best shot of them in use, but this is a purple DT set, taken in the dark. I have other sets if you would like a clearer picture, without anything else.











pumpkinpie said:


> Question: has anyone bought these?
> View attachment 219581
> 
> 
> I'm just curious how much light they put off. I have several areas needing just an itsy bit of light but I didn't know with them being purple if I will get much at all...
> 
> or if I would b better off with these
> View attachment 219582
> 
> 
> Dang I hate their no return policy....


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, I like your lantern. those lights work good.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank you so much LM, I think I'm going to have to grab a few to add a little splash of color...might grab the finger lights too lol
do to my wave lights I can't have much light as it effects the wave lighting...but I'm just wanting little hints of light to give a little glow...

I even considered glow sticks, still need to try those.


I've been hoping they would get the Christmas battery lights in but nothing yet...you can see a glimpse at the multi colored ones in my chest


----------



## kittyvibe

the clerk pointed out the little squeeking rats to me at checkout and I got 2 but one isnt working and the other only intermittently.  I wonder if I can exchange the bad one.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I still have to go see if my DT has the squeaking rats, they look so cool!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin pie, nice chest set up.


----------



## mikeerdas

*My favorite (purple) Dollar Tree wine glasses + found the 6 haunted houses today*



Bethany said:


> Check DollarTree.com to see if you can order the set. One of the buildings is only available with the 16 pc set. You can order it and have it shipped to your nearest store if it's still available.
> Mine always let me exchange. I only take stuff back that doesn't work.


Thanks Bethany. Finally discovered the 6 haunted house figurines I wanted over lunch today at a Dollar Tree I don't typically frequent.
The photo below shows the six haunted houses, plus my favorite pair of Halloween-centric wine glasses.

I've seen a lot of DT Halloween wine glasses here; but the purple colored ones I like the best:


----------



## hallorenescene

mike, that's great you found them. those little villages are very cute


----------



## RCIAG

OK, I've changed my mind on the DT haunted village thing. Who wants mine? I have several extra trees & maybe some extra figures (I took them all outta the package so I can't recall what came with it).

It was an impulse buy. I've had the time to think about it & I really don't have the room & they're just gonna be cat toys if I put them anywhere they'd really be seen so I'm willing to let them go.

PM me. All I ask is you pay the cost of UPS shipping. I'd need your address to let you know the costs of shipping. FTR for shipping I'm in MD. All the houses are in the foam they came in with the figures stuck in there too. It's not very heavy, maybe 5lbs if that but like I said, if you're on the west coast it may cost more.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

RCIAG said:


> OK, I've changed my mind on the DT haunted village thing. Who wants mine? I have several extra trees & maybe some extra figures (I took them all outta the package so I can't recall what came with it).
> 
> It was an impulse buy. I've had the time to think about it & I really don't have the room & they're just gonna be cat toys if I put them anywhere they'd really be seen so I'm willing to let them go.
> 
> PM me. All I ask is you pay the cost of UPS shipping. I'd need your address to let you know the costs of shipping. FTR for shipping I'm in MD. All the houses are in the foam they came in with the figures stuck in there too. It's not very heavy, maybe 5lbs if that but like I said, if you're on the west coast it may cost more.


Dt houses. I'm interested


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Finally found a couple of the scarves at a 6th dollar tree by my University in Denton, TX. Grabbed 3 ghost and 2 plaid. Also found some cool lenticular photos of frankenstein and his bride, a pirate and a zombie.


----------



## printersdevil

Lucky to have found the scarves. They went very fast.


----------



## RCIAG

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Dt houses. I'm interested


Just PM me & we can take it from there!

I have my scarves on my tiki heads!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

printersdevil said:


> Lucky to have found the scarves. They went very fast.


I know they did! I kept kicking myself for not getting them when i first saw them.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Someone posted a project on this thread for the skeleton bobble heads from dt but i can't find it anywhere. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## PMTT

I picked up some rats and 1 of the batteries is dying but the other one is fine. The batteries can be replaced so that is good!
What scarves are you guys talking about? I seen some at ours and they still had plenty. Just not sure if they are the same ones.


----------



## texaslucky

These were women's scarves and they had the orange and black plaid, a spider and one with ghosts. I wanted a ghost one and didn't get there in time.


----------



## mikeerdas

hallorenescene said:


> mike, that's great you found them. those little villages are very cute


Thanks! I was psyched, because I'd been looking for these high and low, near and far, from the day I saw pictures of them posted to this thread. 
They will go well with my Disney Haunted Mansion display.


----------



## ooojen

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Someone posted a project on this thread for the skeleton bobble heads from dt but i can't find it anywhere. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


This one?







I don't know about the project though...mine might get painted DotD


----------



## PMTT

I'll check next time I'm back there!


----------



## Magusky

ooojen said:


> This one?
> View attachment 220216
> 
> I don't know about the project though...mine might get painted DotD


I am almost sure that wasn't this bobblehead, was the Spine & Skull bobblehead turned into some kind of Frankenstein


----------



## RCIAG

There's a larger one posted in this thread with thoughts of turning it into something else. This one.


----------



## Bethany

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Someone posted a project on this thread for the skeleton bobble heads from dt but i can't find it anywhere. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


I know what you're talking about. It is not the cute bobble head. It is a skull with just a spine as the base. 
Think it was a_granger that posted about it. I thought I pinned it, but cannot find it.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

RCIAG said:


> There's a larger one posted in this thread with thoughts of turning it into something else. This one.


This is the one!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Bethany said:


> I know what you're talking about. It is not the cute bobble head. It is a skull with just a spine as the base.
> Think it was a_granger that posted about it. I thought I pinned it, but cannot find it.


Yeah, i can't find it either!


----------



## Bethany

http://rebloggy.com/post/scary-art-sculpture-film-movies-creepy-wtf-omg-classic-horror-dark-artist-artwor/89164085209

I don't know is this it is, but it is close to what I remember.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

texaslucky said:


> These were women's scarves and they had the orange and black plaid, a spider and one with ghosts. I wanted a ghost one and didn't get there in time.


Couldn't find the apider one myself.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Bethany said:


> http://rebloggy.com/post/scary-art-sculpture-film-movies-creepy-wtf-omg-classic-horror-dark-artist-artwor/89164085209
> 
> I don't know is this it is, but it is close to what I remember.


Your right, it's close but i don't think it's the same thing I'm remembering


----------



## hallorenescene

it's a pretty cool make over on the bobble head


----------



## Deadna

PMTT said:


> I picked up some rats and 1 of the batteries is dying but the other one is fine. The batteries can be replaced so that is good!
> What scarves are you guys talking about? I seen some at ours and they still had plenty. Just not sure if they are the same ones.


I bought several rats and none were working so I banged them on the table and they work fine now.


----------



## EvilDog

My rat is on my desk and when I turn my light off in my room scares the @&$! Out of me! Lol


----------



## Haunted Nana

Deadna said:


> I bought several rats and none were working so I banged them on the table and they work fine now.


I did the same thing.LOL Got 2 thats all they had 1 worked 1 didn't. Now they both do. Drives my hubby crazy. Oh well he will live until battery wears out. LOL


----------



## Deadna

Haunted Nana said:


> I did the same thing.LOL Got 2 thats all they had 1 worked 1 didn't. Now they both do. Drives my hubby crazy. Oh well he will live until battery wears out. LOL


All part of that Hoosier know-how


----------



## ooojen

I got several of the squeaky mice yesterday, too. I jabbed a match-stick in the bottom of one that didn't work well, and re-seated the battery so it now works fine. Clearly they have an issue with the battery sliding down and not making adequate contact, so a little adjustment (or a rap on the table) seems to be all it takes.

Kitties claimed the first two mice I unwrapped. They had so much fun with them, that I just gave them up. I have a few more I'll keep out of kitty reach for now.


----------



## Bethany

I stuck a twist tie in mine to keep it from working until the party  it also had issues with not working due to battery contact


----------



## Haunted Nana

Deadna said:


> All part of that Hoosier know-how


Exactly if it doesn't work give it a good reason not to or make it work again.LOL We win either way


----------



## texaslucky

Whack a Rat!


----------



## Haunted Nana

texaslucky said:


> Whack a Rat!


LOLOL Love it.


----------



## hallorenescene

whack a rat sounds like it should be a game.
rat splat is a cute game


----------



## texaslucky

Ohhhhh what is Rat Splat? Is that a real game? Will have to work on this one for the party.


----------



## hallorenescene

it is a real game. it is hard to explain but I will try. I have a floor stand that probably hung a bird cage at one time. then you get some of that dryer hosing and hang one end from the top of the cage stand. and then you attach a dowel to the lower part of the cage so the hosing is at a slant. you get a stuffed toy rat that will slide down the vent easily. [I used a small glow in the dark rat]. then you give the player a 12 inch piece of rubber hosing, like a piece off of a garden hose. you drop the rat down the venting, and when it comes out the end, they have to hit it. the kids love it. someone posted it on this forum a long time ago, so that is how I heard about it. seems like you can do a search and find it. they might give better instructions. on mine I added two hanging spiders that were motion sensored and shook and giggled when someone got up to bat. and I put a whole bunch of rats and mice off to the side watching.


----------



## hallorenescene

here is a picture of the game. sorry it's not real clear. the witch in the picture is just background décor.


----------



## im the goddess

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Your right, it's close but i don't think it's the same thing I'm remembering


Are you sure it wasn't this one from the dollar tree crafts thread..


----------



## hallorenescene

I wasn't impressed with that bobble head spine, then someone made a lab frankie, and that was pretty cool. this mouse is pretty cool too. thanks I'm the goddess


----------



## ooojen

Heh-- great "Mickey". The Frankenstein's monster sculpt linked earlier on this thread was an original, though. The article said it sold at auction for $1275.00. While you might be able to adapt the Dollar Tree spine and skull to make F's M, it would be hard to get that level of quality out of it.

Are these actually bobble-heads? I remember seeing them soon after DT set up, but they'd sold out by the next time I went. I just didn't remember that they bobbled.


----------



## EvilDog

Yes they are bobble heads.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

im the goddess said:


> Are you sure it wasn't this one from the dollar tree crafts thread..


Haha he's cute!


----------



## Shadowbat

I had to stop in my closes DT yesterday for some foam board and was a bit disappointed to see that all the Halloween is getting condensed and the Christmas merchandise is starting to come out. This location never even got in the Tombstone Corner village, but they already have a whole end display of Cobblestone Corner. I need to go back and pick up a few little things for the party before it's all gone.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Are you sure it wasn't this one from the dollar tree crafts thread..


I am glad I bought more than one!! LOL Living so close to DisneyWorld, I may have to make one of these!!


----------



## printersdevil

I have been to Dollar Tree three times lately needing some foam board and they have been out of it and also the presentation boards. So in need of both soon.


----------



## Deadna

I was in a DT today and it was fully stocked...even still had some of the cornerstone houses/people on the shelves. The strange thing was the floor was PACKED with more halloween boxes of merchandise they didn't have room for!


----------



## kittyvibe

I miss the foam boards they used to carry, it seems they have started cutting them at least half if not a bit more in size compared to what they used to be. I used to be able to buy a foam board piece about the size of posterboard. Has anyone seen them carry witch fingers this year or know of a cheap source?


----------



## printersdevil

What kind of witch fingers? The ones that slip over your fingers? I think our store has those. I will check and see what they have.

I really wanted some of the small skeleton hands they carried in the past, but haven't found any. I would love to have a few bags of them. I like the big hands they have this year, but LOVED the tiny ones that were in bags with quite a few of them last year.


----------



## Bethany

they had the witch fingers at one of my DT. The small skeleton hands can be found at Michael's. Think halloween stuff is 50% off now.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Just ran to my DT to pick up a paper. They still have tons of foam skulls and pumpkins and ot looks like they are still getting in new halloween items. They had these new solar powered shakers in a pumpkin man, a monster and a mummy.


----------



## WitchyKitty

My DT actually got in a tiny bit more Halloween...but no motion activated squeaky mice.  
They did, however, get in more LED tea lights in white, finally! They have been out of stock for quite some time now. I had been needing them to replace the old ones in my PVC pillar candles in the cemetery. All I could find elsewhere were the orange and black ones...or really expensive large packs of white ones. A bit angry, though, because I bought just enough for what I needed...and one of them was broken when I opened it up. Sigh. I'm not driving all the way back up there for one candle, so I guess I will Frankenstein parts from the broken, new one with an old one and pray it works, lol.

Edit: It didn't work. New one was too broken, old one had too much rust from weather in battery compartment...plus, they were different shaped/look candles. That is the worst part, as now I can't even go buy more because they are bigger, by just a hair, and don't fit in my candles. Sigh. Why did you have to change your tea lights, DT??


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

WitchyKitty said:


> My DT actually got in a tiny bit more Halloween...but no motion activated squeaky mice.
> They did, however, get in more LED tea lights in white, finally! They have been out of stock for quite some time now. I had been needing them to replace the old ones in my PVC pillar candles in the cemetery. All I could find elsewhere were the orange and black ones...or really expensive large packs of white ones. A bit angry, though, because I bought just enough for what I needed...and one of them was broken when I opened it up. Sigh. I'm not driving all the way back up there for one candle, so I guess I will Frankenstein parts from the broken, new one with an old one and pray it works, lol.
> 
> Edit: It didn't work. New one was too broken, old one had too much rust from weather in battery compartment...plus, they were different shaped/look candles. That is the worst part, as now I can't even go buy more because they are bigger, by just a hair, and don't fit in my candles. Sigh. Why did you have to change your tea lights, DT??


Sorry about your tealights witchykitty. They have a ton of motion activated squeaky mice at my DT. They were practically begging people to take them.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Eh, what can ya' do? I'll keep looking for the correct size tealights, I suppose. If I can't find them, well, then my candles will just be unlit decorations, I guess, this year. 
Yeah, never saw the mice at my DT...but they do have chirping Christmas cardinals, lol. 

Question...has anyone ever used the DT glowsticks as little under lights for gravestones in your display?? I wanted something cheap and easy to light up my gravestones a little with for ToT this year until I come up with real lighting, and picked up some of the glowsticks in green. I wondered if I laid them down in front of them in the grass if that would give them a each little glow...??


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these up today


----------



## printersdevil

Ours has not had any of the finger glow lights. I keep looking and looking.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy, I always wonder why they change something when it works. I feel for you. very irritating.
jezebel, I hope our dt has some motion activated mice. they can beg me to take some. 
saki, I want those stretchy creatures, those glow gloves, and the grandkids love the finger lights


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> picked these up today


Really like those coasters!


----------



## hallorenescene

so I went to our dt today, and asked if they had any of the motion sensored mice. she said yes, but they all sold out that day. darn it all anyway


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I haven't been in DT for many weeks. Noticing everyone near the end of this thread keeps referring to motion mice. Could some post a close up photo of one and what exactly does it do? Thanks sounds like maybe a trip in is due.


----------



## EvilDog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I haven't been in DT for many weeks. Noticing everyone near the end of this thread keeps referring to motion mice. Could some post a close up photo of one and what exactly does it do? Thanks sounds like maybe a trip in is due.


When you pass by the sensor light hole they squeak,


----------



## MC HauntDreams

It was me. I posted the 'Mickey' I did for a birthday gift and then said I have another that I wanted to remake into a poor-woman's version of that amazing original Frankenstein skull sculpture. 
But I've been wrapped up with castle walls and haven't done it yet. Hope to get to it this week and will post in DT crafts thread when done.


----------



## Bethany

OK went to DT yesterday. Score! they have a 2 pk of battery operated taper candles, they are only about 6" tall, but the bases screw on, they take 2 AAA batteries & have their own little stand if you want to use it!!

Also they has White Owls!! Got me 2 of those. They look like the fluffy black ones, just white. 








And here they are with the blacklights on


----------



## [email protected]

DT in Canada has the MIce! I was so excited as the are very cute. Ghost of spookie they are small plastic black mice that squeak when you walk by them. I dont have a camera so I cant post pics.


----------



## Magusky

My DT is restocking all halloween stuff, i hope that this time they put the tombstone village


----------



## moonbaby345

Bethany said:


> OK went to DT yesterday. Score! they have a 2 pk of battery operated taper candles, they are only about 6" tall, but the bases screw on, they take 2 AAA batteries & have their own little stand if you want to use it!!
> 
> Also they has White Owls!! Got me 2 of those. They look like the fluffy black ones, just white.
> View attachment 222174
> 
> 
> And here they are with the blacklights on
> View attachment 222176


OMG,I can't believe that DT finally brought white owls!I've been wanting the big feathered white owl from Michael's for a few years but can't justify spending so much on it.These little guys will be a great alternative and I think they are much nicer than the black fuzzy owls because you can actually see there faces!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the white owls and the candles


----------



## printersdevil

Ours does not have the white owls. They are wonderful.


----------



## WitchyKitty

OMG!! I need the white owls! Love the candles, too. Wonder if my DT will get them in...


----------



## moonbaby345

Bethany said:


> they had the witch fingers at one of my DT. The small skeleton hands can be found at Michael's. Think halloween stuff is 50% off now.


Is ALL the Halloween stuff 50% off now?Is this without coupons?If so,I'm going shopping tomorrow and I just might make a stop to Michael's if I don't spend to much money at CVS or Walgrens.


----------



## Spookybella977

Love the white owls!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I just made a quick trip to DT which is in the next town and no white owls. I went to pick up a package of floral moss and forgot it! Oh well, I managed to spend $39. lol


----------



## EvilDog

What white owls?


----------



## Bethany

EvilDog said:


> What white owls?











These white owls


----------



## EvilDog

Bethany said:


> View attachment 222316
> 
> 
> These white owls


How cute!  i have a black one.


----------



## Bethany

Me too EvilDog, but was so happy to find the white ones.


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

Dollar Tree Skellies I transformed for my costume trophies:
The Best Over All Costume








The Nerdiest Costume








Best Couple theme Costume








Scariest/Goriest Costume








Funniest Costume








Most Obviously put together at the last minute costume 








Sexiest Costume








The McCarthy Award in honor of my late grandmother who showed me how to crochet and made some of our costumes as kids. This is for the person with the best home made costume.


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

Dollar Tree Skellies I transformed for my costume trophies:
The Best Over All Costume
View attachment 222814


The Nerdiest Costume
View attachment 222815


Best Couple theme Costume
View attachment 222816


Scariest/Goriest Costume
View attachment 222817


Funniest Costume
View attachment 222818


Most Obviously put together at the last minute costume 
View attachment 222819


Sexiest Costume
View attachment 222820


The McCarthy Award in honor of my late grandmother who showed me how to crochet and made some of our costumes as kids. This is for the person with the best home made costume.
View attachment 222821


----------



## theundeadofnight

Those trophies are fantastic , funny and creative . Your guests should love them .


----------



## printersdevil

Love, love the skelly trophies. Great job and what a special tribute to your grandmother!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, those little white ones are as cute s the fluffy black ones.
megan, every one of those trophies are winners.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow haven't had time to check out this thread for a while and actually haven't been in DT for many many weeks. @@Bethany I love the little white owls. I think they show off their cuteness much better than last years blacks ones, probably because you can see the eyes and face better. So is this in stock now? Might want to run over to my store if they haven't already sold out.

@@MeganRossknecht, your wonderful trophies make me want to have a halloween costume party!...or go to yours and try to win a prize just to get one! I love your costuming of them. Gives them such personality and brings out a few chuckles along the way. Great tribute to your grandmother. BTW I see you are a new member to HF. Welcome aboard and thank you so much for inspiring us with your trophies.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am assuming the white owls are in the Christmas area, not Halloween...right? 
Love those skeleton trophies!! So totally awesome. I'd love to win something like that!!


----------



## printersdevil

Dang. I didn't even check out the Christmas area for the owls! Hits self on the forehead. Guess I need to go back!!!


----------



## Spookybella977

Megan love the trophies!!!!!


----------



## Magical Night Weaver

Thank you everyone for your kind words! I enjoyed working on them and can't wait for the guests to see them.


----------



## annamarykahn

amazing skelly trophies! very creative ... luv them all!

amk


----------



## kittyvibe

I love those trophies, you did a very excellent job on them. The posing and costuming are spot on, so natural.


----------



## Spookybella977

Found a white owl at DT... They were with the Christmas items! Super cute!!


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow haven't had time to check out this thread for a while and actually haven't been in DT for many many weeks. @@Bethany I love the little white owls. I think they show off their cuteness much better than last years blacks ones, probably because you can see the eyes and face better. So is this in stock now? Might want to run over to my store if they haven't already sold out.
> 
> @@MeganRossknecht, your wonderful trophies make me want to have a halloween costume party!...or go to yours and try to win a prize just to get one! I love your costuming of them. Gives them such personality and brings out a few chuckles along the way. Great tribute to your grandmother. BTW I see you are a new member to HF. Welcome aboard and thank you so much for inspiring us with your trophies.


At the DT I was in they were on an endcap with yes, Christmas stuff. Bought 2 but see more in my furture. May add them to my Christmas tree 



WitchyKitty said:


> I am assuming the white owls are in the Christmas area, not Halloween...right?
> Love those skeleton trophies!! So totally awesome. I'd love to win something like that!!


Yes Christmas Stuff. 



MeganRossknecht said:


> Dollar Tree Skellies I transformed for my costume trophies:
> The Best Over All Costume
> View attachment 222814
> 
> 
> The Nerdiest Costume
> View attachment 222815
> 
> 
> Best Couple theme Costume
> View attachment 222816
> 
> 
> Scariest/Goriest Costume
> View attachment 222817
> 
> 
> Funniest Costume
> View attachment 222818
> 
> 
> Most Obviously put together at the last minute costume
> View attachment 222819
> 
> 
> Sexiest Costume
> View attachment 222820
> 
> 
> The McCarthy Award in honor of my late grandmother who showed me how to crochet and made some of our costumes as kids. This is for the person with the best home made costume.
> View attachment 222821





Spookybella977 said:


> Found a white owl at DT... They were with the Christmas items! Super cute!!


your trophies are great! We're only doing 2 this year. Best costume & Spookiest Dish


----------



## hallorenescene

I wonder if my dollar tree will be getting anymore of the mice in. wish I would have asked when I was there.


----------



## printersdevil

Hallorenescene, how many do you want? I will stop and check out store. They had some last week.


----------



## hallorenescene

printer, I only want maybe 2 or 3. thanks


----------



## WitchyKitty

I stopped at my DT to see if they had the white owls...no such luck.  I even asked and they said they hadn't gotten any in. I also looked for the motion activated mice...still none of those either. Pretty sure I'm out of luck on finding one of those.  I did, at least, find a set of the mini spider LED lights, so my 15 minute drive there and 15 minute drive back wasn't a complete waste of time...


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> I stopped at my DT to see if they had the white owls...no such luck.  I even asked and they said they hadn't gotten any in. I also looked for the motion activated mice...still none of those either. Pretty sure I'm out of luck on finding one of those.  I did, at least, find a set of the mini spider LED lights, so my 15 minute drive there and 15 minute drive back wasn't a complete waste of time...


I picked one of the mouse for you  . oh you got the lights cool


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> I picked one of the mouse for you  . oh you got the lights cool


Awesome! Thanks!!  I don't know why my store never got the mice in. I checked constantly. 
Yeah, I found the spider lights, I wasn't able to get the bat ones, though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome! Thanks!!  I don't know why my store never got the mice in. I checked constantly.
> Yeah, I found the spider lights, I wasn't able to get the bat ones, though.


ok I will send you some bat ones and the mouse


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> ok I will send you some bat ones and the mouse


Awesome!!!


----------



## Spooky McWho

Taking a quick break here at your friendly local DT to let you know that our stores have flickering battery operated taper candles. The are white and come 1 to a package. I thought they were a super deal and bought half a case.


----------



## im the goddess

MeganRossknecht said:


> Dollar Tree Skellies I transformed for my costume trophies:
> The Best Over All Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nerdiest Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Couple theme Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scariest/Goriest Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Obviously put together at the last minute costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexiest Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The McCarthy Award in honor of my late grandmother who showed me how to crochet and made some of our costumes as kids. This is for the person with the best home made costume.


Those are adorable.


----------



## kittyvibe

I got the motion rats/mice awhile ago and they are not working very well. Granted I havent bought them "new" batteries but dang it, I cant bring myself to when they are supposed to come with new ones. I banged them around and it worked for about 5 minutes now one doesnt at all and the other sounds like a robotic mouse. /sadface

I never did get the battery spider lights but would love a strand if anyone is able and willing to send a strand or 2 to me. I know I saw the white owls but that was at least a week ago, if anyone needs them let me know Ill go back and check for you.


----------



## LairMistress

Our store restocked the motion sensor mice, but they're in bags this time. Last box they were just thrown in there.

They were not at the checkout this time, they were in the regular aisle.


----------



## LairMistress

Is anyone seeing battery op light strings in store...multi color, or all green or all red...you know, that other holiday...but I want them for Halloween!

DG has them but they're 3 bucks each. I'm looking for 1 dollar, preferably!


----------



## Bethany

The motion rats I got were in bags.  I have not been in DT since I bought the white owls. Hope to stop in today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haven't been in DT for quite a while and stopped in this a.m. My store was surprisingly well stocked. Definitely missing items from early on in the season but saw a few new things I hadn't seen before.

I almost didn't make it out of the store without buying those ceramic Tombstone Corners figurines. They seemed to have all the pieces (except for the exclusive piece from the online set) and even had the trees. I had a set in my cart but thought about it and decided I really didn't have display space for them so put them all back. Managed to get out of the store with $15 spent. Amazing! But it was a close call!!

Here are a few things I'm not sure I saw featured in photos posted in this thread:

These "house" boxes were cute. Came in 3 variations (shown) and in 3 nesting box sizes from small to large. I almost bought a set of these too thinking either cookie/brownie/candy boxes or even with a slot cut in the top could be a piggy bank for kids. Cute designs.










Then I saw these Tombstone boxes and went for these instead. 3 variations. Thought they would make nice treat boxes for a halloween dinner place setting filled with candy or novelty trinkets.










I don't think I saw anyone post these: Skeleton bone hand tattoos, literally. Whether used on costumes or even added to signage, I thought they would be nice to have on hand.










I did look for the white xmas owls but surprisingly my store hardly had any xmas stuff out yet. Probably the only time I was hoping it was out this early. LOL.


----------



## EvilDog

Dollar tree near me sold out of lots of stuff. Lucky i got my rat online and my bobble skull when I did.


----------



## printersdevil

I stopped in DT today and they had some new stuff out but a lot was all gone. I found a cute kids' game with a plastic spider web and some sticky spiders to throw at it. I had bought one like this was around $6 or $7 at a Halloween store. They also had some of the body part hands that they have not had yet. I notice several other new things in the clings and cardboard fold outs.

I was excited about the hands, hoping that they would have the brains. I would love a few of them.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, I love all those.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, I was really trying not to spend a fortune in there today or would have checked out with all that was in my cart originally, including the little house boxes. They remind me of the Greeting Card halloween boxes Hallmark has featured in the past few years.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, my daughter and I try to stay away from $t. you walk in planning on getting laundry soap, and walk out $20. or $50. later.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Had to run into Dollar Tree this morning to pick up halloween zip bags for our candy handouts. Saw a few items I hadn't noticed before and for anyone else making a last run to the store thought you might find these interesting as well.


These worms were new for 2014 according to the cashier. Had to pick up some packs of these....the worms go in, the worms go out.....











She also said these sets of mirror clings were new. I saw 2 sets of them. Not sure if there were others and I was just late finding these.




















When I was in my store last week I did not see these coffin boxes, just the houses. Nice size for treats or party invites (just add one of those garland skellies in there).


----------



## EvilDog

I did not see any worms.


----------



## offmymeds

I never saw those tombstone boxes.....those would make great trophies........hope I can find some 
Printer, I never saw the brains or lungs or the feet this year. <only hands


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*DT Worms*

My store said they just put them out...must have been hidden in a box they missed?? They had them all the way up on the very top three hooks too. I had to be rather acrobatic to get to the top row. So if you guys look for them scan everywhere.


----------



## EvilDog

I won't be going til after halloween nov 1. Hoping there is some left.


----------



## hallorenescene

I was just in $t, spent $13.00. couple of battery packs, couple of paper lanterns, a window alarm, vampire treat bags, bat treat bags, couple of crazy teeth suckers, and I can't remember what else. they didn't have anymore of the window clings. the treat bags are so cute, no way am I giving them out. I will hang them for décor.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in today to see if I could find one of those white xmas owls a few of you found in your stores. Nothing yet in mine. Anyone else seen them recently?


Bought one of these new 11-inch taper candles (10 inches for candle, 1 inch for flame) to try out. Not bad, made of white plastic. Uses 2 AAA batteries. Comes with a ribbed cap for the bottom of the candle so it fits better in your candleholder. The flicker was kind of slow on the one I bought but it does flicker. Nice yellow color. Candle is plastic. No ON/OFF switch only drawback. I might try adding some clear bathroom tub/shower silicon caulk to the flame to shape it into a larger flame.

















Also noticed that my Dollar Tree had restocked some 11 x 14 inch black frames. They don't have these all the time and the size is nice for signage. I used one of these frames year before last for my Haunted Hotel. Took out the glass, added DT black foam board inside and stuck push in sign lettering into the foam board to create my sign. Works great for this and the lettering stays in when you press it into the foam board.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, your sign looks good. nice candles


----------



## Caroluna

I use quite a few taper candles, but don't like the white at Halloween. I have had good luck covering the flame with painter's tape and then spray painting the candles black. The ones I have been using were purchased at Big Lots. They may be a harder, thicker plastic, but spray paint should work on these as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's good to know you've had success doing that Caroluna. I know there are spray paints for plastics out there. I could see spray painting them a red too.

I use my candles primarily for outdoor haunt set ups so like to keep my candles a light color to show up better with minimal light in the area. I've added blood drops or webbing and spiders to them to visually take the focus off using "normal" white candles. The white plastic with yellow flame does look nice with a blue light behind it. 

I thought these DT tapers were nice enough to go back for more...and soon before all the thanksgiving/xmas shoppers come thru for the holidays. I have a nice 5- or 6-candelabra I'd like to outfit with them and use in my Phantom of the Opera scene. The slender look of the tapers doesn't necessarily work as nicely for all applications IMO but for something meant to be elegant I think it really adds a nice touch.


----------



## Saki.Girl

the white owls were out at my dt in christmas section


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Saki.Girl, must be a box my guys still haven't opened yet...


----------



## Saki.Girl

dt had these solor candles they could work great for halloween they are in the christmas section


----------



## Bethany

I picked up 4 more white owls the other day bringing my total to 6. I'm going to put them on my big tree that I decorate in blue, silver & white ( with a few cat ornaments in there too  )


----------



## EvilDog

Bethany said:


> I picked up 4 more white owls the other day bringing my total to 6. I'm going to put them on my big tree that I decorate in blue, silver & white ( with a few cat ornaments in there too  )


Never got one white owl.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice candles.


----------



## thenightmarefamily

You guy's have cool dollar tree stores, all mine has is harvest junk and glitter crap for Halloween.


----------



## LairMistress

Cool, I hadn't seen the solar candles yet! I bought one of the really skinny ones that was mentioned further down in the thread, but the flame's flicker couldn't be seen from as far back as I would have liked. I need an alternative candle for Lady Rev to hold next year. I really didn't want to run an extension cord for an electric one, and somehow, not a single battery op candle from 2013 worked for 2014! I even tried two sets of batteries, and changed bulbs. Nothing!

I haven't seen white owls yet either, will have to keep my eye out for those!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Had some time today so stopped in my local DT. No white owls. Beginning to wonder since it's just about December if the winter snow owls will ever make it to my store. Maybe I need to try a larger store.

Back in the candle/floral/"faux fruit" area I found these little 5-inch high LED battery candles. Set of 2, non-wax, each uses 2 AAA batteries (not included). Interestingly in my store these were Not with the tall LED taper candles I posted a photo of already. I thought these midget lights might be a nice height to put in an overhead candle-lit chandelier. I have a clearance chandlier from Target I bought a while back with a castle scene in mind and think these will be perfect for that. Also a nice height for a number of lanterns I have. 











UPDATE: added batteries and was disappointed to find that they used a white LED in the flame area. It is advertised as an Emergency Candle so guess they were going for more illumination than a real candle look. Guess I'll want to colorize the flame with some type of transparent/lucent yellowish paint. Any recommendations?


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Guess I'll want to colorize the flame with some type of transparent/lucent yellowish paint. Any recommendations?


Maybe yellow and/or orange alcohol ink? That's what I intend to try. I just got the ink, but have been too busy to try it out.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Never saw the white owls at my store, either.


----------



## kittyvibe

If the "flame" tip can come off and you can access the led sticking out the top, I would use a sharpie. I use the yellow and orange ones on the DT lanterns and use them as reading booklights. I tried once to paint the plastic flame tips but it didnt come out right. After using other things over time, I found that transparent glass paint (like for ornaments) would be good and not expensive. Though if you have a yellow sharpie handy and can pull off the flame tip I would try that first. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> UPDATE: added batteries and was disappointed to find that they used a white LED in the flame area. It is advertised as an Emergency Candle so guess they were going for more illumination than a real candle look. Guess I'll want to colorize the flame with some type of transparent/lucent yellowish paint. Any recommendations?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> If the "flame" tip can come off and you can access the led sticking out the top, I would use a sharpie. I use the yellow and orange ones on the DT lanterns and use them as reading booklights. I tried once to paint the plastic flame tips but it didnt come out right. After using other things over time, I found that transparent glass paint (like for ornaments) would be good and not expensive. Though if you have a yellow sharpie handy and can pull off the flame tip I would try that first.



Thanks guys for the glass paint/alcohol ink suggestions. 

I lightly tugged and twisted the flame tip on that candle but it wasn't coming off and I didn't want to break it off so will make do as is I guess. Too bad it isn't a yellow LED. BTW this Emergency Candle set does not flicker. Wish it did.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spookie, krylon paint for plastics works on repainting blow molds. and the lights still show through. I wonder if it would work on the flame? I'm not for sure it would work. hilda might be a good one to ask. she does a lot of repainting on plastic blow molds.


----------



## boo who?

No white owls, but my DT had all the aforementioned candles. Plus, they also still had some of those skull-bottle nail polishes.

But the _did_ have all the small figures and accessories for their Christmas Village. I picked up a set of four black street lamps that will go well with my Halloween Village.


----------

